# Garcia's Custom



## Sunny D-lite

Chuy's Single pump
This is someone of the work he does.. from the back yard
View My Video] [/URL]


----------



## Sunny D-lite

http://i18.tinypic.com/4tzwmpx.jpg[/img]]


----------



## Sunny D-lite

alex double pump
http://i18.tinypic.com/4udyhqo.jpg[/img]]


----------



## slo

that shits gets up!


----------



## Sunny D-lite

Happy Double pump
http://i13.tinypic.com/4uawobr.jpg[/img]]


----------



## Sunny D-lite

Victors single pump street

http://i8.tinypic.com/4zdtqbd.jpg[/img]]


----------



## Sunny D-lite

The beast 82 inches and comming back down... About to hit Detroit
http://i13.tinypic.com/4ukcm6o.jpg[/img]]


----------



## Sunny D-lite

Alex's Old car
http://i15.tinypic.com/61jwzrr.jpg[/img]]


----------



## old man lets hop

I REMEMBER THAT OLD JUNK


> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@May 28 2007, 08:50 PM~7996266
> *Alex's Old car
> http://i15.tinypic.com/61jwzrr.jpg[/img]]
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@May 28 2007, 08:06 PM~7996422
> * I REMEMBER THAT OLD JUNK
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


QVO ABUELO


----------



## GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@May 28 2007, 09:49 PM~7996250
> *The beast 82 inches and comming back down... About to hit Detroit
> http://i13.tinypic.com/4ukcm6o.jpg[/img]]
> *


SHIT I KNOW YOU HAVE A BETTER PIC....


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63

DAMN LOOKEN FIRME HAPPY, WE GONNA FLY YOU OUT TO COLORADO HOMIE...........2008 GOODTIMES


----------



## Sunny D-lite

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@May 29 2007, 01:21 AM~7998040
> *DAMN LOOKEN FIRME HAPPY, WE GONNA FLY YOU OUT TO COLORADO HOMIE...........2008  GOODTIMES
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@May 29 2007, 02:21 AM~7998040
> *DAMN LOOKEN FIRME HAPPY, WE GONNA FLY YOU OUT TO IRAQ HOMIE...........2008  GOODTIMES
> *


THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT FIRST HOPPER IN IRAQ....


----------



## Sunny D-lite

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@May 29 2007, 07:20 AM~7998731
> *THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT FIRST HOPPER IN IRAQ....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite

ttt


----------



## Sunny D-lite

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@May 28 2007, 10:53 PM~7997433
> *SHIT I KNOW YOU HAVE A BETTER PIC....
> *


http://i13.tinypic.com/4lqfnu8.jpg[/img]]


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ganso313

:thumbsup:


----------



## Sunny D-lite

whats up sal


----------



## flaco78

WHATS UP GOODTIMES 
THE HOPPERS LOOK BAD ASS 
WAY TO PUT IT DOWN :thumbsup:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@May 29 2007, 07:40 PM~8002935
> *http://i13.tinypic.com/4lqfnu8.jpg[/img]]
> *




TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@May 31 2007, 08:25 AM~8014322
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Ganso313

:biggrin:  :cheesy:


----------



## wence

ttt


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS




----------



## Sunny D-lite

:biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

:biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jun 1 2007, 08:42 PM~8026195
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ganso313

wass up homie!!!!!


----------



## Sunny D-lite

his single pump yesterday in action doing 66
View My Video] [/URL]

http://i7.tinypic.com/5ysndsm.jpg[/img]]


----------



## flaco78

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jun 4 2007, 08:02 PM~8041774
> *his single pump yesterday in action doing 66
> View My Video] [/URL]
> 
> http://i7.tinypic.com/5ysndsm.jpg[/img]]
> *


nice vid homie looking good 
is it single or double :thumbsup:


----------



## 63 ss rider

single homie and i thought he was in the 70s :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Jun 4 2007, 07:28 PM~8041946
> *nice vid homie looking good
> is it single or double  :thumbsup:
> *


that a single homie with 10 batteries


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

HEY GREG THATS 76 INCHES SINGLE PUMP 10 BATTS.


----------



## flaco78

> _Originally posted by 63 ss rider_@Jun 4 2007, 08:30 PM~8041966
> *single homie and i thought he was in the 70s :biggrin:
> *


----------



## flaco78

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jun 4 2007, 08:57 PM~8042153
> *HEY GREG THATS 76 INCHES SINGLE PUMP 10 BATTS.
> *


THANKS


----------



## 63 ss rider

i told him happy :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jun 4 2007, 07:57 PM~8042153
> *HEY GREG THATS 76 INCHES SINGLE PUMP 10 BATTS.
> *


 :biggrin: typo


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jun 4 2007, 06:02 PM~8041774
> *his single pump yesterday in action doing 66
> View My Video] [/URL]
> 
> http://i7.tinypic.com/5ysndsm.jpg[/img]]
> *


 :0 JUST.US GARCIA CSTOMS HYDRAULICS PUTTING IT DOWN!!


----------



## SICKSIDE

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jun 4 2007, 07:57 PM~8042153
> *HEY GREG THATS 76 INCHES SINGLE PUMP 10 BATTS.
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## babyshack

> _Originally posted by SICKSIDE_@Jun 4 2007, 09:24 PM~8042395
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


CHEERLEADING AGAIN WHERES YOUR CAR


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

SINGLE PUMP 76 INCHES :0 DOING GOOD  





> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jun 4 2007, 07:02 PM~8041774
> *his single pump yesterday in action doing 66
> View My Video] [/URL]
> 
> http://i7.tinypic.com/5ysndsm.jpg[/img]]
> *


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

the car is now hitting 82 inches on the ruler!!!! slamming the bumper!!single gate 10 batteries!!


----------



## CADILLACIN

Where's the pics of the set-up on that single pump gotta see it to believe it ( not startin shit) :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

ill post some up tonight big dog!!! truucha should be putting up some pics of last night hop against terry from stylalistics!!


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jun 6 2007, 11:57 AM~8053370
> *ill post some up tonight big dog!!! truucha should be putting up some pics of last night hop against  terry from stylalistics!!
> *


HEY CHUY JUST POST THE PIC OF THE BATTERYS ONLY NO GATE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sunny D-lite

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jun 6 2007, 11:57 AM~8053370
> *ill post some up tonight big dog!!! truucha should be putting up some pics of last night hop against  terry from stylalistics!!
> *


damn happy big ups.. 82 inches on a g body and single pump


----------



## JOEMAN

:thumbsup:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

:0 dam 82 single gate and coming back down...yeah homie lets see that trunk dogg :biggrin:


----------



## blackcherry 84

> _Originally posted by babyshack_@Jun 6 2007, 08:15 AM~8051977
> *CHEERLEADING AGAIN WHERES YOUR CAR
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
are you asking for the astro van? cuz he dont have a lowrider :0


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

there u go for all da non believers!!!!


----------



## blackcherry 84

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jun 6 2007, 11:57 AM~8053370
> *ill post some up tonight big dog!!! truucha should be putting up some pics of last night hop against  terry from stylalistics!!
> *


 :thumbsup: good ass hop last night, that cutlass is working!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## KIKOUNO

good job homie


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

_DID I MENTION THAT IT LAYS TOO..... LOL_


----------



## 63 ss rider

keep servin em happy


----------



## JOEMAN

LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

:thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## KaLiRiDeR

Good work homies!!!


----------



## Teamblowme602

LOOKING GOOD


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Jun 7 2007, 02:39 PM~8061847
> *LOOKING GOOD
> *


hey was up big frank get the grill ready and the asada. ill be up there sunday big dog so u could brake me off!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ganso313




----------



## Sunny D-lite

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jun 7 2007, 03:53 PM~8061920
> *hey was up big frank get the grill ready and the asada. ill be up there sunday big dog so u could brake me off!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 aye buey


----------



## 87 LOLO

> _Originally posted by blackcherry 84_@Jun 6 2007, 09:17 PM~8057070
> *:thumbsup:  good ass hop last night, that cutlass is working!!! :thumbsup:
> *


FOLL YOUR ALWAYS KISSING ASS LIKE ALWAYS CHIPPER :0 :cheesy: :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 87 LOLO

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jun 6 2007, 01:48 PM~8054126
> *HEY CHUY JUST POST THE PIC OF THE BATTERYS ONLY NO GATE :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


HEY YOU LITTLE MIGET LET HIM POST UP WHAT EVER HE WANTS TO POST UP OK MIGET. :uh: :uh: :angry:  :biggrin:


----------



## WEST COVINA'S G

CaN i buSt OuT In 2007???? BuT i GoT No JuNk In ThE TrUnk??? AnyOne KnoW Who Can Help Me???? lol  P.s FOR SALE!!


----------



## blackcherry 84

> _Originally posted by 87 LOLO_@Jun 7 2007, 07:48 PM~8063104
> *FOLL YOUR ALWAYS KISSING ASS LIKE ALWAYS CHIPPER      :0  :cheesy:  :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: man your such an idiot you even spelled FOOL wrong! its 2 o's 1 L jackass :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## ~KUT THROAT~

> _Originally posted by WEST COVINA'S G_@Jun 7 2007, 09:51 PM~8064335
> *CaN i buSt OuT In 2007???? BuT i GoT No JuNk In ThE TrUnk??? AnyOne KnoW Who Can Help Me???? lol   P.s FOR SALE!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BAD ASS


----------



## 87 LOLO

> _Originally posted by blackcherry 84_@Jun 7 2007, 11:11 PM~8064432
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: man your such an idiot you even spelled FOOL wrong! its 2 o's 1 L jackass :biggrin:
> *


ITS ALL GOOD JUST TYPE TO FAST BUT FUCK IT YOU ARE STILLLLLLL AAAAAAA CHIPPER????? FOOL. :twak:  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63

HAPPY WHEN YOU WANNA FLY OUT TO COLORADO AND MAKE SOME FERIA? LET ME KNOW.................GOODTIMES CC COLORADO


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED

> _Originally posted by 87 LOLO_@Jun 7 2007, 07:48 PM~8063104
> *FOLL YOUR ALWAYS KISSING ASS LIKE ALWAYS CHIPPER      :0  :cheesy:  :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


SHUT UP LEARN HOW TO SPELL FOOL


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED

> _Originally posted by ~KUT THROAT~_@Jun 8 2007, 12:31 AM~8064668
> *BAD ASS
> *


WHATS UP JR FINALLY DONE LOOKS REALLY GOOD :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## blackcherry 84

> _Originally posted by 87 LOLO_@Jun 8 2007, 12:53 AM~8064696
> *ITS ALL GOOD JUST TYPE TO FAST BUT FUCK IT YOU ARE STILLLLLLL AAAAAAA CHIPPER????? FOOL. :twak:    :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


man your probably just another no car having cheerleader :twak:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jun 8 2007, 08:02 AM~8065449
> *SHUT UP LEARN HOW TO SPELL FOOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

:0 82 INCHES DAMM ON A G BODY ALSO HOLLY DAMM GARCIA CUSTOMS I' M LOOKING FOR A CUTTY ALSO I WILL TAKE IT TO YOU :biggrin:  





> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jun 6 2007, 11:48 AM~8053320
> *the car is now hitting 82 inches on the ruler!!!! slamming the bumper!!single gate 10 batteries!!
> *


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED

> _Originally posted by 87 LOLO_@Jun 7 2007, 07:57 PM~8063175
> *HEY YOU LITTLE MIGET LET HIM POST UP WHAT EVER HE WANTS TO POST UP OK MIGET.  :uh:  :uh:  :angry:    :biggrin:
> *


INSTEAD OF PUTTING YOUR MONEY IN THE INTERNET PUT IN YOUR CAR DUMASS OH I FORGOT YOU DONT HAVE A CAR YOU DRIVE YOUR MOMS ASTO VAN


----------



## blackcherry 84

> _Originally posted by 87 LOLO_@Jun 8 2007, 12:53 AM~8064696
> *ITS ALL GOOD JUST TYPE TO FAST BUT FUCK IT YOU ARE STILLLLLLL AAAAAAA CHIPPER????? FOOL. :twak:    :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Why in the hell would you come on here and call your self 87 lolo, knowing god damn well you dont have a car :dunno: all you got is your moms 82 astro van :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## babyshack

> _Originally posted by 87 LOLO_@Jun 7 2007, 08:57 PM~8063175
> *HEY YOU LITTLE MIGET LET HIM POST UP WHAT EVER HE WANTS TO POST UP OK MIGET.  :uh:  :uh:  :angry:    :biggrin:
> *


SHUT UP YOU ALWAYS WANT TO PEEK AT OTHER PEOPLES CARS TO COPY THEM YOU SHOULD PAY SOMEBODY BUILD YOU THAT ASTRO VAN


----------



## blackcherry 84

> _Originally posted by babyshack_@Jun 8 2007, 08:25 AM~8065575
> *SHUT UP YOU ALWAYS WANT TO PEEK AT OTHER PEOPLES CARS TO COPY THEM YOU SHOULD PAY SOMEBODY BUILD YOU THAT ASTRO VAN
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
first he has to get the ok from his mom!! :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by WEST COVINA'S G_@Jun 7 2007, 09:51 PM~8064335
> *CaN i buSt OuT In 2007???? BuT i GoT No JuNk In ThE TrUnk??? AnyOne KnoW Who Can Help Me???? lol   P.s FOR SALE!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lets do it!!!!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by WEST COVINA'S G_@Jun 7 2007, 09:51 PM~8064335
> *CaN i buSt OuT In 2007???? BuT i GoT No JuNk In ThE TrUnk??? AnyOne KnoW Who Can Help Me???? lol   P.s FOR SALE!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey wheres the plaque!!!!  :ugh: :nono:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED

> _Originally posted by blackcherry 84_@Jun 8 2007, 08:23 AM~8065560
> *Why in the hell would you come on here and call your self 87 lolo, knowing god damn well you dont have a car :dunno: all you got is your moms 82 astro van :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ALL HE HAS IS A SET OF KELVEIN CLEIN UNDERWEARS :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jun 8 2007, 08:40 AM~8065658
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> hey wheres the plaque!!!!   :ugh:  :nono:
> *


I HEARD HE HAD A GOOD TIMES SGV CHAPTER PLAQUE


----------



## babyshack

> _Originally posted by 87 LOLO_@Jun 8 2007, 01:53 AM~8064696
> *ITS ALL GOOD JUST TYPE TO FAST BUT FUCK IT YOU ARE STILLLLLLL AAAAAAA CHIPPER????? FOOL. :twak:    :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


at least he has a picture of his car wheres the picture of the astro :0 :0


----------



## touchdowntodd

FUCK yeah~!


----------



## shawngoodtimer sd

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jun 6 2007, 11:48 AM~8053320
> *the car is now hitting 82 inches on the ruler!!!! slamming the bumper!!single gate 10 batteries!!
> *



DO THAT SHIT BIG DOG :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 87 LOLO

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jun 8 2007, 08:11 AM~8065504
> *INSTEAD OF PUTTING YOUR MONEY IN THE INTERNET PUT IN YOUR CAR DUMASS OH I FORGOT YOU DONT HAVE A CAR YOU DRIVE YOUR MOMS ASTO VAN
> *


YOUR MOMS DRIVES A ASTRO VAN INSTEAD YOU SHOULD PUT YOUR $$$$$ INTO INGLES SIN BARRERAS CUS YOU DONT KNOW HOW TO SPELL ASTRO FUCKING PAISA


----------



## blackcherry 84

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jun 8 2007, 08:46 AM~8065700
> *ALL HE HAS IS A SET OF KELVEIN CLEIN UNDERWEARS :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: BLOOMER!! I almost forgot about that. a 400 pound fat ass that wears panties! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 87 LOLO

> _Originally posted by babyshack_@Jun 8 2007, 09:11 AM~8065858
> *at least he has a picture of his car wheres the picture of the astro :0  :0
> *


YOU WHISH I DRIVE A ASTRO YOU KNOW YOUR ABUELA DRIVES THAT YOU POBLALY DRIVE A PINTO HOW DOES YOUR FAT ASS GET IN THAT MOTHERFUCKER FAT BOY


----------



## 87 LOLO

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jun 8 2007, 08:46 AM~8065700
> *ALL HE HAS IS A SET OF KELVEIN CLEIN UNDERWEARS :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


DONT YOU HAVE NUT HUGERS I GOT BOXERS I DONT KNOW WHAT THE FUCK YOUR TALKING PAISA.... :0 :0 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 87 LOLO

> _Originally posted by blackcherry 84_@Jun 8 2007, 10:55 AM~8066403
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: BLOOMER!! I almost forgot about that. a 400 pound fat ass that wears panties! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


HERE WE GO AGAIN I THINK YOUR BRO WEIGHS 400 ARENT YOU THAT LITTLE ELF SANTAS HELPER    YOU SHORT ASS


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:uh: :uh: :0 :0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jun 8 2007, 07:50 AM~8065720
> *I HEARD HE HAD A GOOD TIMES SGV CHAPTER PLAQUE
> *


 hno:


----------



## Sunny D-lite

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jun 8 2007, 11:24 AM~8066562
> *:uh:  :uh:  :0  :0  :0  :0
> hno:
> *


que onda happy


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jun 8 2007, 10:28 AM~8066593
> *que onda happy
> *


----------



## wence

TTT FOR HAPPY (GARCIA CUSTOMS)


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by wence_@Jun 8 2007, 10:51 AM~8066738
> *TTT FOR HAPPY (GARCIA CUSTOMS)
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63

TTT........................GARCIA CUSTOMS.....


----------



## WEST COVINA'S G

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jun 8 2007, 08:40 AM~8065658
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> hey wheres the plaque!!!!   :ugh:  :nono:
> *


iAm ready??? letS Do it Up At my pAd!!!! then I'll polish Up The Plaque...
FirsT ComE FirsT SeRVe ThOuGh HomIE!!! SummEr Is ArOUnD The cOrNer


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite

ttt


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jun 11 2007, 08:25 PM~8086442
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## WEST COVINA'S G

So whAts Up HapPY???


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV

HAPPYSHOPPER!! THIS IS THE FEATURE FOR 360LOWVOL.4


WILL BE UP ONLY FOR A FEW DAYS!!


----------



## Sunny D-lite

> _Originally posted by 360 LOW VIDEOS_@Jun 11 2007, 10:45 PM~8087550
> *HAPPYSHOPPER!! THIS IS THE FEATURE FOR 360LOWVOL.4
> WILL BE UP ONLY FOR A FEW DAYS!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sunny D-lite

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jun 11 2007, 08:25 PM~8086442
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Over 80 inches on a single pump with 10 batteries


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## Ganso313

> _Originally posted by 360 LOW VIDEOS_@Jun 12 2007, 01:45 AM~8087550
> *HAPPYSHOPPER!! THIS IS THE FEATURE FOR 360LOWVOL.4
> WILL BE UP ONLY FOR A FEW DAYS!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## KingSuper

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## showpop

> _Originally posted by KingSuper_@Jun 12 2007, 05:57 PM~8092476
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


omg


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:biggrin:


----------



## I. K. Rico

hey what's up i got some pics and video footage from the hop at frank's on sunday so i just thought i'd post up a link for you guys... AZ vs LA... nice hoppers btw!


----------



## old man lets hop

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jun 12 2007, 10:45 PM~8094460
> *    :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:  hno: hno: hno: hno: :nicoderm:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:biggrin:


----------



## old man lets hop

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jun 15 2007, 10:43 AM~8110999
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## WEST COVINA'S G

AIGHT HOMIE I GET THE HINT, TAKE CARE.. STAY UP!! BEST WISHES!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ttt


----------



## G~TIMES~4~LIFE

ANOTHER WIN FOR GARCIA'S CUSTOMS AND ALEX FROM GOOD TIMES EAST LOS 










EARLIER TODAY IT WENT DOWN


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by G~TIMES~4~LIFE_@Jun 17 2007, 10:00 PM~8124404
> *ANOTHER WIN FOR GARCIA'S CUSTOMS AND ALEX FROM GOOD TIMES EAST LOS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHO DID WE WIN


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 17 2007, 09:03 PM~8124426
> *WHO DID WE WIN
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by G~TIMES~4~LIFE_@Jun 17 2007, 09:00 PM~8124404
> *ANOTHER WIN FOR GARCIA'S CUSTOMS AND ALEX FROM GOOD TIMES EAST LOS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EARLIER TODAY IT WENT DOWN
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## old man lets hop

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jun 18 2007, 12:39 PM~8127698
> *:0  :0
> :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


 :around: :around: :around: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## old man lets hop

I AM THE .............KING......quote=GARCIA CUSTOMS,Jun 18 2007, 12:39 PM~8127698]:0  :0 
:tears:  :tears:  :tears:
[/quote]


----------



## G~TIMES~4~LIFE

PASSING TRU Q-VO RAZA


----------



## old man lets hop

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jun 18 2007, 12:39 PM~8127698
> *:0  :0
> :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


 :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Jun 19 2007, 09:48 PM~8139236
> *
> :loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: :nono: :nono: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## old man lets hop

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jun 18 2007, 12:39 PM~8127698
> *:0  :0
> :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## JOEMAN

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Teamblowme602

I HAVE SOME PICS OF THE HOP AT MY SHOP I LIKE TO THANK HAPPY AND DARREL AND THERE CREW FOR A GOOD TIME.


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Jun 20 2007, 12:13 PM~8142478
> *I HAVE SOME PICS OF THE HOP AT MY SHOP I LIKE TO THANK HAPPY AND DARREL AND THERE CREW FOR A GOOD TIME.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Sunny D-lite

Whats up Chuy and Happy


----------



## JOEMAN

:worship: :worship:      :werd: :werd: :werd: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## old man lets hop

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jun 20 2007, 02:29 PM~8142905
> *
> :thumbsup:
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## THA LIFE

HAPPY HIT ME UP AND LET ME KNOW WHT IT DO FOR TOMORROW IN THE INBOX....


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

HERES SOME PICS I TOOK NOT ON THE BUMPER BUT STILL LOOKIN GOOD


----------



## slo

gah dayum


----------



## Ganso313

> _Originally posted by MAC-A-LAC_@Jun 30 2007, 11:51 AM~8207852
> *HERES SOME PICS I TOOK NOT ON THE BUMPER BUT STILL LOOKIN GOOD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

BUMP TTMFT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## Ganso313




----------



## Hernan

:thumbsup: :wave:  :biggrin:


----------



## CHAVO313

HEY HAPPY HERES SUM PICS , HIT ME UP


----------



## CHAVO313

ITS A PROJECT , WUT U THINK , HIT ME UP...


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

> _Originally posted by MAC-A-LAC_@Jun 30 2007, 08:51 AM~8207852
> *HERES SOME PICS I TOOK NOT ON THE BUMPER BUT STILL LOOKIN GOOD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## Ox-Roxs

Sup Happy It`s Jay From Virginia


----------



## THA LIFE

HARD IN DA PAINT DVD


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Ox-Roxs_@Jul 11 2007, 05:03 AM~8282047
> *Sup Happy  It`s Jay From Virginia
> *


was going on big dog!!!


----------



## Ox-Roxs

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 11 2007, 02:11 PM~8284494
> *was going on big dog!!!
> *



Nothing just here back in V.A wishing I was there.. :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite

here is alex car doing some gas hopping

View My Video] [/URL]


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN

ready when you are happy


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Jul 17 2007, 08:33 PM~8333124
> *ready when you are happy
> *


ill be up ther today!!


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## Ox-Roxs

Sup Happy and Greg


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite

> _Originally posted by Ox-Roxs_@Jul 18 2007, 12:43 PM~8337488
> *Sup Happy  and Greg
> *


Sup Jay


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Ox-Roxs_@Jul 18 2007, 11:43 AM~8337488
> *Sup Happy  and Greg
> *


hey was up home boy!!!!!


----------



## 39chevy

TTT


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED

ARE YOU GUYS DONE WITH THE HOMEWORK OR WHAT? I JUST NEED LIKE 200 MORE HOURS TO FINISH MY CADI PROJECT


----------



## San Diego 619




----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by San Diego 619_@Jul 31 2007, 05:37 PM~8440737
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: hno: hno: hno: :banghead: :banghead: :loco: :loco: am i suppose to be impresed or what!! been there done that.... :0


----------



## Ox-Roxs

Sup Happy

Tell Greg I said waz up.....


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Aug 6 2007, 12:47 PM~8484552
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  hno:  hno:  hno:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :loco:  :loco: am i suppose to be impresed or what!! been there done that.... :0
> *


sup happy feet whats new


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Aug 6 2007, 11:57 AM~8485110
> *sup happy feet whats new
> *


was going on big dog!!!!


----------



## JOEMAN

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 8 2007, 07:48 AM~8502575
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jul 24 2007, 07:53 AM~8378443
> *ARE YOU GUYS DONE WITH THE HOMEWORK OR WHAT? I JUST NEED LIKE 200 MORE HOURS TO FINISH MY CADI PROJECT
> *


im done!!!! coming to a hood near u!!! :0


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Aug 16 2007, 11:55 AM~8569525
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> im done!!!! coming to a hood near u!!!  :0
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Ganso313




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

congrats on the lowrider back bumper feature


----------



## C-LO9492

HEY HAPPY TELL ALEX THAT DA VID OF DA GAS HOP WAS SWEET.
KEEP THEM HOPPER'S COMIN BECAUSE MY LIL BOY LIKE THEM
WHEN I PUT DA TRUUCHA VID ON SCREEN... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hernan

Just wanted to say congrats to HAPPY for the new Lowrider Magazine spread looks tight good job, glad to have done some work for you!!! 
Damn homie 1st LAID Magazine now LOWRIDER Magazine whats next..... :biggrin: 

Congrats again big dogg!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

FROM CHOPPERS TO HOPPERS, THAT"S HOW WE DO!!! Y QUE!!! :0 
LATES,
Hernan


----------



## Sunny D-lite

ttt


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63

Congrats BIG "HAPS" we support you homie from out here in Iraq keep putting it down for the lowrider lifestyle homie!!! Gente like you is what makes lowriding what it is today big homie.....GOODTIMES CC (IRAQ)


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Aug 17 2007, 06:34 AM~8575564
> *Just wanted to say congrats to HAPPY for the new Lowrider Magazine spread looks tight good job, glad to have done some work for you!!!
> Damn homie 1st LAID Magazine now LOWRIDER Magazine whats next..... :biggrin:
> 
> Congrats again big dogg!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> FROM CHOPPERS TO HOPPERS, THAT"S HOW WE DO!!!  Y QUE!!! :0
> LATES,
> Hernan
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: was going on big dog!!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Aug 25 2007, 01:56 AM~8637548
> *Congrats BIG "HAPS" we support you homie from out here in Iraq keep putting it down for the lowrider lifestyle homie!!! Gente like you is what makes lowriding what it is today big homie.....GOODTIMES CC (IRAQ)
> *


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63

GARCIA CUSTOMS..............NUFF SAID!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sunny D-lite

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Aug 25 2007, 02:22 PM~8639663
> *GARCIA CUSTOMS..............NUFF SAID!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


sho nuff


----------



## Ox-Roxs

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Aug 16 2007, 01:55 PM~8569525
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> im done!!!! coming to a hood near u!!!  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 Sup Happy


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Aug 25 2007, 01:22 PM~8639663
> *GARCIA CUSTOMS..............NUFF SAID!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :yes: :werd: :werd: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Ox-Roxs_@Aug 27 2007, 04:48 PM~8654212
> *:0  :0
> :0  :0  :0  :0  Sup Happy
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:biggrin: :biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by MAC-A-LAC_@Aug 16 2007, 06:51 PM~8572475
> *congrats on the lowrider back bumper feature
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED

I HEARD YOU BOUGHT A CHEVY I JUST HEARD POST PIC OF THE CAR


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Aug 28 2007, 09:42 AM~8659334
> *I HEARD YOU BOUGHT A CHEVY I JUST HEARD POST PIC OF THE CAR
> *


X2 :0


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Sunny D-lite

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Aug 28 2007, 09:42 AM~8659334
> *I HEARD YOU BOUGHT A CHEVY I JUST HEARD POST PIC OF THE CAR
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## old man lets hop

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Aug 28 2007, 08:17 AM~8658769
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


      :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Sep 2 2007, 01:54 AM~8695326
> *
> :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

_*da new toy*_


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS




----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Sep 3 2007, 01:54 PM~8703992
> *
> *


91 inches for the non believers out there!!!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Sep 3 2007, 01:52 PM~8703980
> *
> when its done 100 inches plus and falling!!! watch out u know who u are!!!*


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Sep 3 2007, 02:52 PM~8703980
> *da new toy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE DUCE HAPPY, WAY TO GO 
TIME TO PUSH AND SHOVE IN THE IMPALA WORLD HUH?!!
GOODLUC W/ YOUR PROJECT


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@May 28 2007, 11:49 PM~7996250
> *The beast 82 inches and comming back down... About to hit Detroit
> http://i13.tinypic.com/4ukcm6o.jpg[/img]]
> *




where it at??


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Sep 3 2007, 03:44 PM~8704886
> *NICE DUCE HAPPY, WAY TO GO
> TIME TO PUSH AND SHOVE IN THE IMPALA WORLD HUH?!!
> GOODLUC W/ YOUR PROJECT
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by BIGDOLLABILL_@Sep 3 2007, 04:13 PM~8705138
> *where it at??
> *


its almost out the paint shop then there going to sent it up there!!!


----------



## Ganso313

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Sep 3 2007, 09:47 PM~8705808
> *
> its almost out the paint shop then there going to sent it up there!!!
> *


 :0  :cheesy:


----------



## CHAVO313

bad ass ride homie


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by CHAVO313_@Sep 3 2007, 06:18 PM~8706154
> *bad ass ride homie
> *


----------



## WEST COVINA'S G

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Sep 3 2007, 02:52 PM~8703980
> *da new toy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: NIIICE!!


----------



## 39chevy

:rofl:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS




----------



## old man lets hop

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Sep 3 2007, 10:46 PM~8708812
> *
> *


----------



## old man lets hop

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Sep 3 2007, 10:46 PM~8708812
> *
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Sep 3 2007, 11:37 PM~8709711
> *
> :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :tears: :tears: im going to break u off!!!! :0


----------



## Sunny D-lite

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Sep 3 2007, 03:30 PM~8704243
> *
> 
> when its done 100 inches plus and falling!!!  watch out u know who u are!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Sep 3 2007, 02:52 PM~8703980
> *da new toy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



NICE TOY HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:biggrin: uffin: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Teamblowme602

NICE.


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

i see u san diego!!! :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## mister x




----------



## Sunny D-lite

when is the next hop?


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED

DAMN HAPPY YOUR BACK YARD IS LOOKING LIKE MINES ALOT OF CARS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Sep 3 2007, 02:52 PM~8703980
> *da new toy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

1 questionfor you homie what size metal is your cutlass wrapped in. the one that is all done up.


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Sep 8 2007, 04:27 PM~8747392
> *1 questionfor you homie what size metal is your cutlass wrapped in. the one that is all done up.
> *


1/4 inch big dog!!!


----------



## Sunny D-lite

What it do


----------



## Ox-Roxs

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Sep 13 2007, 05:09 PM~8784405
> *What it do
> *




hahahah Wait it still go that New Car smell....... Nice Duce there Happy


----------



## BOULEVARD-EPT

:biggrin:


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Sep 10 2007, 10:23 PM~8763147
> *1/4 inch big dog!!!
> *


ARIGHT COOL. I THINK MY HOMIE IS GONNA DO MINE IN 3/16. ITS JUST GONNA BE A SINGLE PUMP 8 BATTERIES.


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Sep 13 2007, 02:09 PM~8784405
> *What it do
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## harborarea310

:0 :0


----------



## Sunny D-lite

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Sep 14 2007, 11:21 AM~8790783
> *:nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS




----------



## JOEMAN

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Sunny D-lite

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Sep 24 2007, 01:17 PM~8859960
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


just got word.. hop going down tonight


----------



## Ganso313

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Sep 24 2007, 04:49 PM~8860198
> *just got word.. hop going down tonight
> *


 :0 chingado!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite

> _Originally posted by Ganso313_@Sep 24 2007, 02:51 PM~8860609
> *:0 chingado!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


yup Just Us VS maniacos


----------



## Ganso313

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Sep 24 2007, 07:42 PM~8861295
> *yup Just Us VS maniacos
> *


ORALE!!!!ORALE!!!!  DON'T FORGET TO POST PICS


----------



## old man lets hop

:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Sep 4 2007, 09:06 PM~8717220
> *i see u san diego!!! :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## Hernan

Was up Happy & Chuy :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS




----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS




----------



## 63 ss rider

whats up happy, how you doing homie


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Sep 27 2007, 10:15 PM~8886382
> *Was up Happy & Chuy :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1

ttt


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 1 2007, 07:59 PM~8911344
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This Cutty :biggrin: Is Clean :thumbsup:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED

THIS IS WHAT GAVE HAPPY THE NAME MR 75 . NO ITS NOT THE YEAR HE WAS BORN IN ITS WHAT ALL HIS CARS USED TO DO BEFORE HE BECAME AN ALLSTAR :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

GRANPA SAID HE WANTS TO MIDGET WRESTLE IN THE MUD :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

that last one looks like 90 inches to me no more mr 75 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Oct 14 2007, 06:03 AM~8996519
> *that last one looks like 90 inches to me no more mr 75 :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0    :wave: :wave: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## big nuts

:wave: :wave: call me!!!! fool


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 14 2007, 08:43 PM~9001585
> *:wave:  :wave:  call me!!!! fool
> *


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 5 2007, 05:50 PM~8940668
> *GRANPA SAID HE WANTS TO MIDGET WRESTLE IN THE MUD  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


I KNOW HES READY THIS IS HIM







AND HIS MANAGER


----------



## old man lets hop

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Oct 17 2007, 09:44 AM~9021769
> *I KNOW HES READY THIS IS HIMAND HIS MANAGER
> *












  do u realy want this 2 happen 2 u???? u dont want 2 see me


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Oct 17 2007, 07:41 PM~9026379
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do u realy want this 2 happen 2 u???? u dont want 2 see me
> *


YOUFOR GOT THE PICTURE


----------



## CHICALI_70

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 1 2007, 07:59 PM~8911344
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## old man lets hop

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Oct 18 2007, 07:47 AM~9029028
> *YOUFOR GOT THE PICTURE
> *



no i didn't!!!! look i even left you a tip$$$ 4 thaking that ass beating...lol :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Oct 19 2007, 08:01 PM~9042503
> *no i didn't!!!! look i even left you a tip$$$ 4 thaking that ass beating...lol :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


WUS SUP HAPPY AND GRANDPA


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63

I HAVE SOME WORK FOR YOU BIG HAPPS......SEE YOU IN JANUARY HOMIE!!!!! GOODTIMES CC


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Oct 20 2007, 05:10 AM~9044642
> *I HAVE SOME WORK FOR YOU BIG HAPPS......SEE YOU IN JANUARY HOMIE!!!!!  GOODTIMES CC
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Oct 20 2007, 04:13 AM~9044540
> *WUS SUP HAPPY AND GRANDPA
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## big nuts

A!!!!!!! QUERITOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 20 2007, 09:42 AM~9045381
> *A!!!!!!!  QUERITOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


grnpa give me ur number im at work i got to hit u up asap!!!!!!!!


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED

THAT WAS A WEAK ONE NOT FUNNY I THINK YOU ARE FUNIER


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED




----------



## old man lets hop

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Oct 20 2007, 02:25 PM~9046566
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Oct 20 2007, 01:25 PM~9046566
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63

LOOKEN FOR A G-BODY HOPPER HOMIE!!! CUTTY, MONTE, REGAL....WHAT IT DEW!!! YOU HAVE ANYTHING FOR SALE HOMIE BUT NOT ALL BUCKLED AND BEAT UP YET......GOODTIMES CC


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

ttt


----------



## big nuts

it's granpa back in the days of hoping :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 21 2007, 10:36 AM~9050953
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's granpa back in the days of hoping  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:uh: :uh:


> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 21 2007, 10:36 AM~9050953
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's granpa back in the days of hoping  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS




----------



## CALiLLAC

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT FOR GARCIA'S CUSTOM


----------



## CHAVO313

sup homies


----------



## big nuts




----------



## CALiLLAC

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 29 2007, 07:09 PM~9110112
> *
> *


A FATTASS YOUVE BEEN WORNED!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## big nuts

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Oct 29 2007, 11:09 PM~9111820
> *A FATTASS YOUVE BEEN WORNED!!!! :0  :0  :0
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## CALiLLAC

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 29 2007, 11:13 PM~9111836
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: ONE MORE OUTBURST :nono: :nono:


----------



## JOEMAN

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: WHATS UP HAPPY


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Oct 29 2007, 10:18 PM~9111858
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  ONE MORE OUTBURST :nono:  :nono:
> *


 :buttkick: :buttkick: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## big nuts

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Oct 29 2007, 11:18 PM~9111858
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  ONE MORE OUTBURST :nono:  :nono:
> *


AAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH NO!!!!!! hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: I see angel boy!!!!!


----------



## CALiLLAC

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 30 2007, 08:48 AM~9113375
> *AAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH NO!!!!!! hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno: I see  angel boy!!!!!
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :yessad: :yes: :yes: :banghead: :worship:


----------



## C-LO9492

87CUTTY U HATING ON SPIKE WAY TO MUCH .......LOL


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Oct 30 2007, 08:09 PM~9119061
> *87CUTTY U HATING ON SPIKE WAY TO MUCH .......LOL
> *


----------



## CALiLLAC

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Oct 30 2007, 09:09 PM~9119061
> *87CUTTY U HATING ON SPIKE WAY TO MUCH .......LOL
> *


does that make you madd :angry: :angry: ??????


----------



## CALiLLAC

a happy whats up with the ????? you know


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com




----------



## old man lets hop

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 31 2007, 08:08 AM~9121583
> *
> *


 :twak: :twak:     :guns: :guns: :wave: :wave:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Nov 1 2007, 10:36 AM~9131054
> *
> :twak:  :twak:          :guns:  :guns:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


get a car than talk to me!!!!!!!!!


----------



## old man lets hop

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 1 2007, 12:03 PM~9131242
> *get a car than talk to me!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :burn: :burn:


----------



## Sunny D-lite

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 1 2007, 12:03 PM~9131242
> *get a car than talk to me!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## old man lets hop

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 1 2007, 12:03 PM~9131242
> *get a car than talk to me!!!!!!!!!
> *


   OK MR................................75 75 75 75 75 75 75 75 75 75 75 75 .................. :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Nov 1 2007, 12:16 PM~9131345
> *   OK MR................................75 75 75 75 75 75 75 75 75 75 75 75 .................. :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: watch out viejo he will squash u with his thumb you can hide under my belly


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:uh: :uh: :uh:


> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Nov 1 2007, 11:16 AM~9131345
> *   OK MR................................75 75 75 75 75 75 75 75 75 75 75 75 .................. :
> *


higher than u would ever get!!!!! :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: hey u need some diapers old man :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Nov 1 2007, 11:17 AM~9131353
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: watch out viejo he will squash u with his thumb you can hide under my belly
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ALTERED ONES

WHATS CRAKEN BIG HOMIE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by ALTERED ONES_@Nov 1 2007, 11:32 AM~9131458
> *WHATS CRAKEN BIG HOMIE :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS




----------



## JOEMAN

:wave: :wave:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63

WHATS CRACKEN HAPPY!!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS




----------



## old man lets hop

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Nov 6 2007, 06:29 AM~9165744
> *WHATS CRACKEN HAPPY!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS




----------



## Ganso313

wass up homie!!!! :wave:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Ganso313_@Jan 11 2008, 02:36 PM~9669856
> *wass up homie!!!! :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

tacoma rear end....


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

g body rear end....


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

reinforced with 3/4 plate.....


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS




----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS




----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

coming to a shop near you!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## himbone

you coming to orange cove in may?


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Feb 10 2008, 06:48 PM~9911516
> *you coming to orange cove in may?
> *


yeah why not!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Feb 10 2008, 07:50 PM~9911543
> *yeah why not!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


it should be a good hop :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Feb 10 2008, 06:56 PM~9911600
> *it should be a good hop :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## TALKISCHEAP

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Feb 10 2008, 07:32 PM~9911378
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coming to a shop near you!!!! :0  :0  :0
> *


Big ups can't wait to see the finished product :thumbsup:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS




----------



## Ganso313

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 61impala831

:thumbsup:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Feb 10 2008, 07:32 PM~9911378
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coming to a shop near you!!!! :0  :0  :0
> *


AH THAT MEANS YOU GOING TO STOP BY D&J HYDRAULICS :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

whats up loco


----------



## Ganso313




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Feb 10 2008, 07:18 PM~9911229
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tacoma rear end....
> *


*LOOKEN FIRME BIG HAPPY!!!!*


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS




----------



## big nuts

joto :biggrin:


----------



## lawlow310

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 13 2008, 06:18 PM~9936228
> *joto :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 13 2008, 05:18 PM~9936228
> *joto :biggrin:
> *


CHUPAS !!!!!!!! :0 :0


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

ttt


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS




----------



## Ganso313

:0


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## JUST US




----------



## Ganso313

:0


----------



## elognegro

> _Originally posted by JUST US_@Feb 19 2008, 07:18 PM~9982354
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  ANDTHAT DONT MEAN SHIT.WHAT IT DO?


----------



## Big Rich

looking good happy :cheesy:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Feb 20 2008, 09:39 AM~9986301
> *looking good happy :cheesy:
> *


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Feb 20 2008, 09:24 AM~9986217
> * pull up or shut up fucken cheer leader!!!! :0 :0 :0 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: *


----------



## mister x

:thumbsup: 
looks good torta :0


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Feb 10 2008, 07:18 PM~9911229
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tacoma rear end....
> *


Looks like u going to be busting out hard :thumbsup:


----------



## elognegro

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Feb 20 2008, 11:42 AM~9987072
> *pull up or shut up fucken cheer  leader!!!! :0  :0  :0  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


Slow down SAD BOY.	;GO ASK KILLA TO SHOW YOU HOW TO DO THE FRONT NOW.


----------



## Ganso313

:0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Feb 20 2008, 09:34 PM~9992394
> *Slow down SAD BOY.	;GO ASK KILLA TO SHOW YOU HOW TO DO THE FRONT NOW.
> *


i do my own shit u piece of shit my boy big john did the frame u talk to much home boy be a man about it and tell me to my face bitch stop hiding behind a computer... what u scared home boy!!!! hno: hno: hno: hno: all bark no bite :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Feb 20 2008, 03:49 PM~9989163
> *:thumbsup:
> looks good torta :0
> *


que onda maranita!!! :biggrin:


----------



## elognegro

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Feb 21 2008, 08:11 AM~9994534
> *WE STARTED THIS SHIT TEAM BOULEVARD*


----------



## elognegro

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Feb 21 2008, 08:11 AM~9994534
> *i do my own shit u piece of shit my boy big john did the frame u talk to much home boy be a man about it and tell me to my face bitch stop hiding behind a computer... what u scared home boy!!!! hno:  hno:  hno:  hno: all bark no bite  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


I THOUGHT YOU SAID YOU BUILD YOUR OWN SHIT?WELL GO ASK LITTLE JOHN HOW TO DO TOUR FRONT SUSPENTION NOW :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Feb 21 2008, 09:25 AM~9995058
> *I THOUGHT YOU SAID YOU BUILD YOUR OWN SHIT?WELL GO ASK LITTLE JOHN HOW TO DO TOUR FRONT SUSPENTION NOW :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:
> *


what u talking about its already done u piece of shit and i did i now stop crying you cry to much go back to model cars topic :0 :0 now get the fuck up out of here and come at me in person u scary bitch u !!! :0 :0


----------



## elognegro

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Feb 21 2008, 01:22 PM~9996780
> *what u talking about its already done u piece of shit and i did i now stop crying you cry to much go back  to  model cars  topic :0  :0  now get the fuck up out of here and come at me in person u scary bitch  u !!! :0  :0
> *


You know where I be @ Santa Fe and Greenleaf.(BOULEVARD MOTORSPORTS)


----------



## JUST US

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Feb 21 2008, 07:13 PM~9999999
> *You know where I be @ Santa Fe and Greenleaf.(BOULEVARD MOTORSPORTS)
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno: AND!!! :0 :0 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## elognegro

> _Originally posted by JUST US_@Feb 21 2008, 08:50 PM~10001398
> * hno:  hno:  hno:  hno: AND!!!  :0  :0  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


WHAT YOU WANA DO?CAN'T WAIT TO BREAK YOU AND YOUR CUMBIA ALL STARS OFF.JUST REMEMBER JORGE WAS WAS THE ORIGINATOR OF THIS GAME.


----------



## JUST US

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Feb 21 2008, 09:55 PM~10002048
> *WHAT YOU WANA DO?CAN'T WAIT TO BREAK YOU AND YOUR CUMBIA ALL STARS OFF.JUST REMEMBER JORGE WAS WAS THE ORIGINATOR OF THIS GAME.
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:nono: :nono: :nono: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Feb 22 2008, 01:34 PM~10004947
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


here we come fool


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## E

:0


----------



## Ganso313




----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 5 2008, 11:49 PM~10101641
> *here we come fool
> *


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 5 2008, 10:49 PM~10101641
> *here we come fool
> *


car aint shit!!! :0get off the second switch :0 :0 :0 you could hear it!!! without that switch that </span>am im suppose to get scared i got a few surprises for u on sunday at koolaids with the cutlass!!!!</span>


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 5 2008, 10:49 PM~10101641
> *here we come fool
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :barf: :barf: :barf: hno: hno: hno: :loco: :loco: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Mar 6 2008, 09:13 PM~10108794
> *car aint shit!!! :0get off the second switch :0  :0  :0 you could hear it!!! without that switch that </span>am im suppose to get scared i got a few surprises for u on  sunday at koolaids with the cutlass!!!!</span>
> *


Second switch you corn ball that was the car in the shop fool....what would a second switch do for regular style trailing arms jack ass?????? If you listen it even makes noise when it coming back down!!!!!!!! wrong car hahahahah cheese wizzz


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 6 2008, 11:32 PM~10110823
> *Second switch you corn ball that was the car in the shop fool....what would a second switch do for regular style trailing arms jack ass??????  If you listen it even makes noise when it coming back down!!!!!!!! wrong car hahahahah cheese wizzz
> *


we will see on sunday at koolaids :0 :0 :0


----------



## Bounsir

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Mar 7 2008, 05:05 AM~10111220
> *we will see on sunday at koolaids  :0  :0  :0
> *


What time?


----------



## Ganso313

:0


----------



## Por313Vida

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 7 2008, 12:32 AM~10110823
> *Second switch you corn ball that was the car in the shop fool....what would a second switch do for regular style trailing arms jack ass??????  If you listen it even makes noise when it coming back down!!!!!!!! wrong car hahahahah cheese wizzz
> *


:0

I hope truucha or someone will be getting this shit on film!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

GARCIA CUSTOMS will hold it down .


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Mar 7 2008, 12:04 PM~10113862
> *GARCIA CUSTOMS will hold it down .
> *


 :yes: :yes: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 5 2008, 10:49 PM~10101641
> *here we come fool
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: second switch!!!!


----------



## 63 ss rider

whats up happy


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by 63 ss rider_@Mar 7 2008, 03:47 PM~10115418
> *whats up happy
> *


was going on big dog!!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

i see you hop shop!! :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## himbone

SO WHENS THAT 62 COMING OUT?


----------



## Sunny D-lite

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Mar 8 2008, 11:45 PM~10124747
> *SO WHENS THAT 62 COMING OUT?
> *


tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Mar 8 2008, 11:08 PM~10124852
> *tomorrow :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Mar 8 2008, 10:45 PM~10124747
> *SO WHENS THAT 62 COMING OUT?
> *


WHY YOU WANT SOME !!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

AND I ADDED THE LAST ONE CUZ I HAD THE PIC IN MY COLLECTION :biggrin: :biggrin: :0 :0


----------



## Big Rich

:0


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Mar 9 2008, 12:08 AM~10124852
> *tomorrow :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Ganso313




----------



## Bounsir

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bounsir

> _Originally posted by Por313Vida_@Mar 7 2008, 11:02 AM~10113344
> *:0
> 
> I hope truucha or someone will be getting this shit on film!!! :biggrin:
> *


Truucha dosn't film anymore :angry:


----------



## Bounsir

> _Originally posted by Bounsir_@Mar 9 2008, 12:18 PM~10127209
> *Truucha dosn't film anymore :angry:
> *


Now it's BIG FISH


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Mar 7 2008, 01:04 PM~10113862
> *GARCIA CUSTOMS will hold it down .
> *


X2


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY




----------



## Ganso313




----------



## 63 ss rider

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Mar 7 2008, 09:12 PM~10117872
> *was going on big dog!!!
> *


just waiting on that duece to come out homie, :0


----------



## harborarea310

where the pics?????????????????


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by harborarea310_@Mar 9 2008, 08:56 PM~10130740
> *where the pics?????????????????
> *


you guys should of been at koolaids!!!!


----------



## big ray

word is happy got broke off today :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Mar 9 2008, 11:16 PM~10131673
> *word is happy got broke off today :biggrin:
> *


todd got stuck at 98 ron didnt work my impala was chipping but the cutlass hit 100 and didnt get stuck keep it real home boy!!!   my impala will be out soon!!


----------



## big ray

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Mar 10 2008, 12:20 AM~10131687
> *todd got stuck at 98 ron didnt work my impala was chipping but the cutlass hit 100 and didnt get stuck keep it real home boy!!!     my impala will be out soon!!
> *


so you didnt get broke off :scrutinize:


----------



## big ray

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Mar 10 2008, 12:23 AM~10131698
> *so you didnt get broke off :scrutinize:
> heard you got stuck @ 90',and when your car hit good it hit 92' coming back down... and the only one hitting over 100 was Todd.....
> *


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:uh:   


> _Originally posted by big ray_@Mar 9 2008, 11:40 PM~10131745
> *
> *


why you even saying anythin i didnt see u there did u see the hop ??? :uh:


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Mar 10 2008, 07:11 AM~10132612
> *:uh:
> why you even saying anythin i didnt see u there did u see the hop ??? :uh:
> *


damn happy the cutt dogg was working props


----------



## E

any videos?


----------



## BackBumper559

BLACK MAGIC PRO HOPPER STOPPER  :roflmao: :roflmao: :machinegun:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Mar 10 2008, 08:23 AM~10132960
> *BLACK MAGIC PRO HOPPER STOPPER   :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :machinegun:
> *


pro hopper stopper is no match for my black magic killer were you there i dont think so!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 so stop cheering for ron its all good everybody has them days good hop ron!!! much props to u guys but tell the cheerleaders to kick back!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Mar 9 2008, 11:23 PM~10131698
> *so you didnt get broke off :scrutinize:
> *


he broke off the impal like i said my shit wasnt working the cutlass is doing the same thing as the impala!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Mar 10 2008, 08:23 AM~10132960
> *BLACK MAGIC PRO HOPPER STOPPER   :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :machinegun:
> *


ohh yeah and i dont need a second switch!! :0 :0


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT

:nicoderm:


----------



## BackBumper559

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Mar 10 2008, 11:27 AM~10133776
> *pro hopper stopper is no match for my black magic killer were you there i dont think so!!!! :0  :0  :0  :0  so stop cheering for ron its all good everybody has them days good hop ron!!! much props to u guys but tell the cheerleaders to kick back!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


U COMMIN TO ORANGE COVE DOG COME ON DOWN


----------



## BackBumper559

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Mar 10 2008, 11:30 AM~10133799
> *:0  :0
> ohh yeah and i dont need a second switch!! :0  :0
> *


ME EATHER UNLESS IM IN THE CLASS U KNO WHATS UP DOG WELL SAN BERD ILL BE THEIR AND ORANGE COVE I KNO U COMMIN RIGHT


----------



## BackBumper559

:0


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Mar 10 2008, 12:20 AM~10131687
> *todd got stuck at 98 ron didnt work my impala was chipping but the cutlass hit 100 and didnt get stuck keep it real home boy!!!     my impala will be out soon!!
> *


I was rite there and you did 95 hard on the bumper and got stuck at 90'' .Your shit was working good ,but keep it real Happy.
To bad about your ''CHIP DEUCE'' :biggrin: I was hoping to see some big numbers????? Maybe next time...Remember what Ron told you...EVERY DOGG HAS HIS DAY ON THE PORCH . Just not him or you that day!!!!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Mar 10 2008, 12:20 AM~10131687
> *todd got stuck at 98 ron didnt work my impala was chipping but the cutlass hit 100 and didnt get stuck keep it real home boy!!!     my impala will be out soon!!
> *


Oh good hop I think it will be good for the san berdo show....


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Mar 10 2008, 03:30 PM~10135429
> *Oh good hop I think it will be good for the san berdo show....
> *


IS THIS BIG PERM THE DIET COKE KINGPIN  :dunno:  :dunno:


----------



## stevie d

yeah rons monte didnt work which is good for happy as the night before it was working real well il get the vids posted up soon ,we aint hatin tho theres always another day :biggrin:


----------



## CHAVO313

uffin:


----------



## TONELOCO

happys cuttdog...broke everyone off....killied the bumper....


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Mar 10 2008, 03:30 PM~10135429
> *Oh good hop I think it will be good for the san berdo show....
> *


sup holmes  naaaaaaaa nigggaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Mar 10 2008, 04:29 PM~10135856
> *IS THIS BIG PERM THE DIET COKE KINGPIN   :dunno:    :dunno:
> *


U KNO IT HOLM'S...WUT'S CRAC'N DAWG :wave: :wave:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Mar 10 2008, 06:20 PM~10136759
> *sup holmes   naaaaaaaa nigggaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa :biggrin:
> *


STEVIE D DVD,TVD,MY NIKKA...SUP :wave: :wave:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

FOUND THIS VIDEO http://s221.photobucket.com/albums/dd187/M...=0309081829.flv



IN HERE http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=397017


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Mar 10 2008, 06:26 PM~10136811
> *STEVIE D DVD,TVD,MY NIKKA...SUP  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Mar 10 2008, 06:52 PM~10137051
> *FOUND THIS VIDEO http://s221.photobucket.com/albums/dd187/M...=0309081829.flv
> IN HERE http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=397017
> *


looks like 95 to me homie


----------



## 59 KILLA

CERTIFIED RIDAZ is having a after hop at our cruz spot after the LOWRIDER SHOW in san bernadino  info call 951- 591-6986


----------



## big nuts

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Mar 10 2008, 07:14 PM~10137259
> *looks like 95 to me homie
> *


x2


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Mar 10 2008, 06:23 PM~10136788
> *U KNO IT HOLM'S...WUT'S CRAC'N DAWG  :wave:  :wave:
> *


WHATS CRACKIN PERM? :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Mar 10 2008, 06:52 PM~10137812
> *x2
> *


was up mmaranita!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Mar 10 2008, 04:01 PM~10136067
> *yeah rons monte didnt work which is good for happy as the night before it was working real well il get the vids posted up soon ,we aint hatin tho theres always another day  :biggrin:
> *


aint nobody hating all im saying is why cant he do it without a second switch i know the scoop on that car!!! :0 :0 im a double pumple single single switch and not three or four gates like some of these fools out here and for a gbody hitting like that give credit when its due home boy!!!


----------



## Ganso313




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

WUT UP HAPPY


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:biggrin: :biggrin: :0 :0


> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Mar 10 2008, 07:47 PM~10138539
> *WUT UP HAPPY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


was up !!!


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Mar 10 2008, 08:48 PM~10138562
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :0  :0
> was up !!!
> *


CHILLIN HOMIE


----------



## Sunny D-lite

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Mar 10 2008, 06:52 PM~10137051
> *FOUND THIS VIDEO http://s221.photobucket.com/albums/dd187/M...=0309081829.flv
> IN HERE http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=397017
> *


damn that shit wanted more inches.. good job happy


----------



## MUFASA

Damn i missed it................i got the fucken flu!!  

but watching the vid...............good job happy.......the cutty's workin!


----------



## Sunny D-lite

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 10 2008, 09:20 PM~10139033
> *Damn i missed it................i got the fucken flu!!
> 
> but watching the vid...............good job happy.......the cutty's workin!
> *


by the time i got there. the cops where alread there


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Mar 10 2008, 09:06 PM~10138839
> *damn that shit wanted more inches.. good job happy
> *



*X2*


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Mar 10 2008, 09:21 PM~10139046
> *by the time i got there. the cops where alread there
> *


but its still your fault i got the flu! :angry:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

:0


----------



## Sunny D-lite

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 10 2008, 09:25 PM~10139099
> *but its still your fault i got the flu! :angry:
> *


no that wife its her car hahaha


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Mar 10 2008, 09:34 PM~10139206
> *no that wife its her car hahaha
> *


but you're guilty by marriage..................hahahah :0


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 10 2008, 09:41 PM~10139314
> *but you're guilty by marriage..................hahahah :0
> *



*what up mufasa*


----------



## harborarea310

> you guys should of been at koolaids!!!!
> [/quo whats up happy? i havent been around lately,i heard you was going to brake off some fools at kool aids .i didnt go cuz i lost my pom poms :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Mar 10 2008, 08:46 PM~10139388
> *what up mufasa
> *


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Mar 10 2008, 09:46 PM~10139388
> *what up mufasa
> *


 :wave: here with the fucken flu homie.................missed it yesterday...........i was pissed........ :angry:


----------



## JUST US

WHATS UP FATASS!!!! SAYING WAZ UP FROM LAS VEGAS!!!! GOOD LOOKING OUT SERVING ALL THEM FOOS !!! I CANT SEE THE VIDEO BUT I'LL SEE IT WHEN I GET BACK TO LA!!! HAHAHAHA IM NEVER AROUND TO SEE MY SHIT HOP!!! FUCK IT!


----------



## JUST US

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: WHO'S THE KING? HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by JUST US_@Mar 10 2008, 09:12 PM~10139730
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :wave: WHO'S THE KING? HAHAHAHAHAHA
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## JUST US

THE BLACK MAGIC KILLER STRIKES AGAIN!!!!!! 

BETTER LOOK NEXT TIME !!!! 

GARCIA CUSTOMS PUTTING IT DOWN!!!

PRO HOPPER #1


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

was up frank!!!! my deuce wasnt working but the cutlass was!!


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM




----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Mar 10 2008, 08:34 PM~10138390
> *aint nobody hating all im saying is why cant he do it without a second switch i know the scoop on that car!!! :0  :0  im a double pumple single single switch and not three or four gates like some of these fools out here and for a gbody hitting like that give credit when its due home boy!!!
> *


he can do it without a second switch ,we had it workin real well the night before with just 1 switch and 2 gates ,i give ya props your car worked ,


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Mar 10 2008, 08:07 PM~10138021
> *WHATS CRACKIN PERM?  :biggrin:
> *


sup big jim...wut's crack'n big dawg.. :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Mar 11 2008, 07:20 PM~10145445
> *sup big jim...wut's crack'n big dawg.. :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


What it is... pickle?


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

That White cutty is diggin'em out :thumbsup:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Mar 11 2008, 05:43 PM~10145668
> *That White cutty is diggin'em out :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Mar 11 2008, 06:20 PM~10145445
> *sup big jim...wut's crack'n big dawg.. :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


not much, you coming to orange cove this year? :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Mar 11 2008, 06:40 PM~10145633
> *What it is... pickle?
> *


sup holm's


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Mar 11 2008, 10:32 PM~10148385
> *not much, you coming to orange cove this year? :biggrin:
> *


i think so..dont kno yet..but prob. will..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS UP HAPPY


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 12 2008, 01:22 PM~10152675
> *WHATS UP HAPPY
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Mar 10 2008, 04:01 PM~10136067
> *yeah rons monte didnt work which is good for happy as the night before it was working real well il get the vids posted up soon ,we aint hatin tho theres always another day  :biggrin:
> *


fucking cheerleader ron must be the man where theis girls come from lol


----------



## compa wery

TEAM ALLSTARS PUT IT DOWN THEY WERE LUCKY THE BLACK CADDY WASNT OUT THERE FROM LIMITED CC


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:uh: :uh: :uh: :0 :0


> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 13 2008, 08:35 AM~10158976
> *fucking cheerleader ron must be the man where theis girls come from lol
> *


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 13 2008, 09:35 AM~10158976
> *fucking cheerleader ron must be the man where theis girls come from lol
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 13 2008, 10:35 AM~10158976
> *fucking cheerleader ron must be the man where theis girls come from lol
> *


Talk about cheerleadin'......Only reason Big Jon lets you hang out is to carry his balls around :biggrin: ..... :0


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Mar 10 2008, 09:34 PM~10138390
> *aint nobody hating all im saying is why cant he do it without a second switch i know the scoop on that car!!! :0  :0  im a double pumple single single switch and not three or four gates like some of these fools out here and for a gbody hitting like that give credit when its due home boy!!!
> *


Congrats Happy.... I'll keep it real . Your cutty was workin....The best I've seen it do. But ,don't trip we have a date.....You should take it to the San Beradino show Where the stick reading would be neutral.... And no double switching allowed.


----------



## Sunny D-lite

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 13 2008, 10:40 PM~10164469
> *Congrats Happy.... I'll keep it real . Your cutty was workin....The best I've seen it do. But ,don't trip we have a date.....You should take it to the San Beradino show Where the stick reading would be neutral.... And no double switching allowed.
> *


 :0


----------



## big nuts

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 13 2008, 10:35 PM~10164428
> *Talk about cheerleadin'......Only reason Big Jon lets you hang out is to carry his balls around :biggrin: ..... :0
> *


 :0 :0 A DEE U WANT MINE 2 :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 13 2008, 09:40 PM~10164469
> *Congrats Happy.... I'll keep it real . Your cutty was workin....The best I've seen it do. But ,don't trip we have a date.....You should take it to the San Beradino show Where the stick reading would be neutral.... And no double switching allowed.
> *


i feel u on the ruler part fools kept pulling it out and skeet talking about 83 inches :rofl: :rofl: :buttkick: sounds good for san bernandino :thumbsup:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Mar 14 2008, 08:22 AM~10166355
> *i feel u on the ruler part fools kept pulling it out and skeet talking about 83 inches :rofl:  :rofl:  :buttkick: sounds good for san bernandino :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 CANT WAIT TO SEE THIS ONE!!!


----------



## Unlimited Hustle

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Mar 14 2008, 08:22 AM~10166355
> *i feel u on the ruler part fools kept pulling it out and skeet talking about 83 inches :rofl:  :rofl:  :buttkick: sounds good for san bernandino and i will buy dinner and beer for you and your crew :thumbsup:
> *



:biggrin: Thanks for the offer Happy,Thats show's great sportsmanship. We'll definitely take you up on that !!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Mar 14 2008, 08:31 AM~10166876
> *:biggrin: Thanks for the offer Happy,Thats show's great sportsmanship. We'll definitely take you up on that !!!
> *


after i brek u guys off!!! :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT




----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Mar 14 2008, 10:36 AM~10167365
> *after i brek u guys off!!! :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


sup happy :wave: :wave:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Mar 14 2008, 10:21 AM~10167654
> *sup happy :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## stevie d

dam im gunna have to come to san bernandino now aint i :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Mar 14 2008, 11:37 AM~10167764
> *
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


you go'n to san bernadino homie :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Mar 14 2008, 03:54 PM~10169760
> *you go'n to san bernadino homie :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


u bringing the tre out to play


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Mar 14 2008, 02:54 PM~10169760
> *you go'n to san bernadino homie :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Mar 14 2008, 03:56 PM~10169778
> *u bringing the tre out to play
> *


stevie d,dvd tvd..my nikka...yea im go'n to bring the tre & have a lil fun....u go'n to go r wut???


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Mar 14 2008, 04:19 PM~10169939
> *:yes:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stevie d

im thinking about it holmes :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS




----------



## Sunny D-lite

thanks for the letting me use the grinder happy


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:uh: :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin:  


> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Mar 16 2008, 04:56 PM~10182292
> *thanks for the letting me use the grinder happy
> *


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Mar 14 2008, 12:44 PM~10167830
> *dam im gunna have to come to san bernandino now aint i  :biggrin:
> *


Yep, fool.... To see the DREAM TEAM serve em up...Sup hapster. :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:uh: :uh: :biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 17 2008, 09:24 PM~10194018
> *Yep, fool.... To see the DREAM TEAM serve em up...Sup hapster. :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


----------



## stevie d

:biggrin: il be in touch homie


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS




----------



## Ganso313




----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:uh: :uh:


----------



## VICE PRESIDENT

how can i contact Garcia's custom?


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

was going on!!!


----------



## Sunny D-lite

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Mar 25 2008, 09:01 PM~10256302
> *was going on!!!
> *


SUP HAPPY THANKS FOR THOSE PARTS YESTERDAY HOMIE


----------



## sic713

pics of your avi?


----------



## Sunny D-lite

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 25 2008, 09:13 PM~10256469
> *pics of your avi?
> *


who mines?


----------



## sic713

si


----------



## Sunny D-lite

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 25 2008, 09:16 PM~10256507
> *si
> *


http://i32.tinypic.com/wmf6sp.jpg[/img]] 
http://i27.tinypic.com/svt8y8.jpg[/img]]


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:wave:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Mar 26 2008, 02:09 PM~10261808
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## Sunny D-lite

Sup mother bish


----------



## sic713

that bitch looks clean.. im feelin them colors


----------



## Sunny D-lite

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 26 2008, 09:51 PM~10265030
> *that bitch looks clean.. im feelin them colors
> *


thanks homie will be out for the 1st time in san bern


----------



## Sunny D-lite

R & M customs did the work


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Mar 26 2008, 04:47 PM~10262085
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


Happy where you be?????? Get some rides ready for April 13th I hope????? busy,busy..... :biggrin:


----------



## KING OF AZ!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bthang64

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Mar 27 2008, 02:16 PM~10268699
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


is that 4 the haters??? todd u no who i'am talkin about


----------



## old man lets hop

> _Originally posted by bthang64_@Mar 27 2008, 01:36 PM~10269449
> *
> is that 4 the haters??? todd u no who i'am talkin about
> *


   :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Mar 27 2008, 11:16 AM~10268699
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:0 :0 


> _Originally posted by bthang64_@Mar 27 2008, 12:36 PM~10269449
> *
> is that 4 the haters??? todd u no who i'am talkin about
> *


hating nobody hating in here much props to all these car getting high inches... just keep on talking at least weall know some body is doing something right!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Mar 27 2008, 11:16 AM~10268699
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin: :biggrin: im ready big dog lets do this no more chipping!!!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Mar 27 2008, 03:46 PM~10270448
> *   :biggrin:  :biggrin: im ready big dog lets do this no more chipping!!!
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Mar 26 2008, 03:47 PM~10262085
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


sup happy...wut's crack'n homie :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Mar 27 2008, 03:35 PM~10270722
> *sup happy...wut's crack'n homie :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Mar 27 2008, 02:28 PM~10269906
> *    :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


''Y'' ARE U IN HERE U DON'T HAVE A CAR :angry: :angry:


----------



## big nuts

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Mar 29 2008, 08:28 AM~10282969
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT'S UP QUERITOS HAVE U SEEN THE NEW BIG FISH :biggrin: THE PIC SHOW THW PROOF OVER '82' INCH


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Mar 27 2008, 04:35 PM~10270722
> *sup happy...wut's crack'n homie :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT IT DO PERM ORANGE COVE DOGG AROUND THE CORNER WHATS CRACKIN HAPPY WHAT IT DO HOME BOY


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Mar 29 2008, 07:31 AM~10282974
> *''Y'' ARE U IN HERE U DON'T HAVE A CAR  :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Mar 29 2008, 07:34 AM~10282982
> *WHAT'S UP QUERITOS  HAVE U SEEN THE NEW BIG FISH  :biggrin:  THE PIC SHOW THW PROOF  OVER '82' INCH
> *


 :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Mar 30 2008, 02:13 PM~10290651
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Apr 1 2008, 12:03 PM~10308197
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Apr 1 2008, 02:01 PM~10308722
> *:biggrin:
> *


sup big dawg :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:wave:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:wave: :wave:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Apr 10 2008, 07:13 AM~10380214
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## JUST US

[lets do this im ready for san bernardino !!! :0 :0 :0   </span>


----------



## big nuts

> _Originally posted by JUST US_@Apr 11 2008, 10:18 PM~10396160
> *[lets do this im ready for san bernardino !!! :0  :0  :0     </span>
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Sunny D-lite

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Apr 11 2008, 11:12 PM~10396467
> *:uh:
> *


 :0 and ready he was :biggrin: 
http://i26.tinypic.com/35dc17d.jpg[/img]]


----------



## CALIRIDEROG

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Apr 14 2008, 10:27 AM~10412110
> *:0  and ready he was :biggrin:
> http://i26.tinypic.com/35dc17d.jpg[/img]]
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 dddaaaaaammmmmmmmm


----------



## big nuts

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Apr 14 2008, 10:27 AM~10412110
> *:0  and ready he was :biggrin:
> http://i26.tinypic.com/35dc17d.jpg[/img]]
> *


A FEW INCH'S OF TOD'S SHIT :0


----------



## Sunny D-lite

word is that todd was a few inches short


----------



## Unlimited Hustle

This is Happys topic, We'll let him tell it :thumbsup:


----------



## JUST US

todd said it was a close one we need a ruler what does that tell you!!!! :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Apr 14 2008, 08:12 PM~10417849





> *This is Happys topic, We'll let him tell it  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## JUST US

where u at popeye we need more pics when i went heads up with hoopos!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: still working!! :biggrin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle

Well there it is. No ruler, no one knew the out come... Next show Is Orange Cove


----------



## Unlimited Hustle

> _Originally posted by JUST US_@Apr 14 2008, 09:16 PM~10417887
> *where u at popeye we need more pics when i went heads up with hoopos!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: still working!! :biggrin:
> *


Car looked good from the video i saw :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stevie d

looks like you got the 62 working weres the vids at


----------



## JUST US

:biggrin:


----------



## 1983 lincoln

the deuce was looking good had a good time at the hop after the show uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## JUST US

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Apr 15 2008, 10:16 AM~10421587
> *the deuce was looking good had a good time at the hop after the show  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


----------



## JUST US

CAN SOMEONE PUT THE VIDEO UP....


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by JUST US_@Apr 14 2008, 09:22 PM~10417949
> *        :biggrin:
> *


sup happy..ur shit was bang'n homie..look good dawg.. :biggrin: :biggrin: ..i did'nt see u & todd hop..   but heard it was close..i was unload'n my car..maybe next tyme... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lil ese




----------



## lil ese

:angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## lil ese

HAPPY GETN SERVED


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

*HAPPY HITTING BACK BUMPER ON THE THIRD LICK AND ON THE VIDEO YOU CANT SAY WHO WON IT WAS VERY VERY CLOSE BUT YEAH HAPPY HIT THE BUMPER FIRST AND AFTER THAT ONE HIT HITTING BACK BUMPER ALL DAY LONG THATS JUST MY POINT OF VIEW*


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY




----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

both cars are neck to neck the rematch will be interesting


----------



## JUST US

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Apr 15 2008, 03:29 PM~10423706
> *HAPPY GETN SERVED
> *


GETTING SERVED WHAT THE FUCK!!! KEEP ON HATING WHAT U GUYS DO BEST I MUST BE DOING SOMETHING RIGHT !! GOOD HOP TODD !!!!


----------



## JUST US

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Apr 15 2008, 05:42 PM~10424748
> *both cars are neck to neck the rematch will be interesting
> *


    YES IT IS!!!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

THE DUECE GOT THAT ONE!!!! :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Sunny D-lite

mother bish.. whats up


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by JUST US_@Apr 15 2008, 06:42 PM~10424749
> *GETTING SERVED WHAT THE FUCK!!! KEEP ON HATING WHAT U GUYS DO BEST I MUST BE DOING  SOMETHING RIGHT !! GOOD HOP TODD !!!!
> *


:0 :0 :0 :0 sup happy..it was a good hop..both u guy :biggrin's were bang'n that bumper.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Apr 16 2008, 11:49 AM~10430601
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 sup happy..it was a good hop..both u guy :biggrin's were bang'n that  bumper.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Apr 16 2008, 12:30 PM~10430492
> *FUCK ALL OF U  I'M THE KING OF THIS SHIT  HAPPY  CHIPPEN ''D''  TOD  MUNOS  PINKY SPIKE LIL JHON    & THE REST OF U COME GET SOME BUNCH OF CHIPPERS :angry:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: 
SUP HAPPY..............VIDEO LOOKS REAL GOOD...........


----------



## goof

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Apr 15 2008, 07:15 PM~10424990
> *THE DUECE GOT THAT ONE!!!! :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


Yea I agree Hoppo's tooki that shit :biggrin: So you admit you got served twice :0


----------



## JUST US

> _Originally posted by goof_@Apr 16 2008, 09:33 PM~10435652
> *Yea I agree Hoppo's tooki that shit :biggrin:  So you admit you got served twice :0
> *


damm make up your mine first todd beat hoppos then hoppos beat todd if u werent there why talk shit!!! :0 :0 im down to do it anytime with anybody its all a game to me    im all back yard no shop!!!! :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by JUST US_@Apr 17 2008, 12:12 AM~10436261
> *
> damm make up your mine first todd beat hoppos then hoppos beat todd if u werent there why talk shit!!! :0  :0 im down to do it anytime with anybody its all a game to me       im all back yard no shop!!!!  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


sup happy..you be say'n u all back yard..dont it say garcias custom's on ur arm..then u a shop to..u jus pay rent at your house..that's the only differience :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JUST US

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Apr 17 2008, 12:57 PM~10439857
> *sup happy..you be say'n u all back yard..dont it say garcias custom's on ur arm..then u a shop to..u jus pay rent at your house..that's the only differience :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## CALIRIDEROG

a HAPPY THIS FOOL DONT EVEN GOT A DAM CAR :0 :0 HES JUST A CHEERLEADER!!!!!!!



> _Originally posted by goof_@Apr 16 2008, 10:33 PM~10435652
> *Yea I agree Hoppo's tooki that shit :biggrin:  So you admit you got served twice :0
> *


----------



## JUST US

> _Originally posted by 6treyallday_@Apr 17 2008, 09:30 PM~10443688
> *a HAPPY THIS FOOL DONT EVEN GOT A DAM CAR :0  :0  HES JUST A CHEERLEADER!!!!!!!
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## Sunny D-lite

> _Originally posted by JUST US_@Apr 17 2008, 10:47 PM~10443828
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


http://i31.tinypic.com/2igf8ft.jpg[/img]]


----------



## JUST US

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Apr 17 2008, 09:49 PM~10443846
> *http://i31.tinypic.com/2igf8ft.jpg[/img]]
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sunny D-lite

> _Originally posted by JUST US_@Apr 17 2008, 10:51 PM~10443868
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Hernan

:wave:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63

BIG UPS HAPPY.....


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Apr 18 2008, 11:54 AM~10447062
> *BIG UPS HAPPY.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


x2


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

LOOKS LIKE WE NEED TO TAKE A ROAD TRIP BRO WITH THE CUTTY AND THE DUECE TO KNOCK SOME SENCE TO THEM!!!!! :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:dunno:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Apr 15 2008, 03:29 PM~10423706
> *HAPPY GETN SERVED
> *


fucking cheerleader :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: notice this guy did not say the after hop who do you think won the hop the first thing he posted up was happy getn served  :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## big nuts

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Apr 19 2008, 10:48 AM~10453425
> *fucking cheerleader  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown: notice this guy did not say the after hop who do you think won the hop the first thing he posted up was happy getn served  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: get off his nuts!!!!!! it sounds like ur the cheerleader!!!!!


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

> _Originally posted by JUST US_@Apr 14 2008, 09:16 PM~10417887
> *where u at popeye we need more pics when i went heads up with hoopos!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: still working!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:nicoderm:


----------



## Ganso313




----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Apr 18 2008, 11:54 AM~10447062
> *BIG UPS HAPPY.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:wave:


----------



## JUST US

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Apr 23 2008, 01:04 PM~10486436
> *:wave:
> *


was up homie!!! was going on!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ganso313

:cheesy:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by JUST US_@Apr 23 2008, 07:02 PM~10488445
> *was up homie!!! was going on!!    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


nada homie..jus kck'n bck..wut's go'n on out there :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:wave:


----------



## big nuts




----------



## StR8OuTofPOMONA

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Apr 15 2008, 04:29 PM~10423706
> *HAPPY GETN SERVED
> *


happy hitz the bumper 4 times and todd hitz it twice but happy looks higher,to me todd got servedjust look at it right and count the hitz............ :werd:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

SUP HAPPY..U GO'N 2 ORANGE COVE THIS SAT. THE 3RD :dunno: :dunno: :wave:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

:biggrin:


----------



## old man lets hop

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 7 2008, 07:03 PM~10603535
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:nicoderm:


----------



## big nuts

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@May 10 2008, 09:10 AM~10622820
> *
> :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: 4 U . YOU OLD *** GET A CAR I TOLD U !!! :angry: IT'S DRAM TEAM :biggrin:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT




----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:uh: :uh:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:nicoderm:


----------



## old man lets hop

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@May 10 2008, 03:49 PM~10624502
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown: 4 U .  YOU OLD *** GET A CAR I TOLD U !!!  :angry:  IT'S DRAM TEAM :biggrin:
> *


 :guns: :guns: :machinegun: :machinegun: :angry: :angry: YOU SEE ME SOON !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FATBOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## big nuts

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@May 13 2008, 02:58 PM~10646223
> *
> :guns:  :guns:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :angry:  :angry: YOU SEE  ME  SOON !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FATBOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CALiLLAC

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@May 13 2008, 06:39 PM~10648433
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:wave:


----------



## JUST US

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@May 16 2008, 02:14 PM~10672573
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## mister x

que onda puerco


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by mister x_@May 29 2008, 09:44 AM~10762434
> *que onda puerco
> *


hey was up manteca rex!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@May 28 2007, 08:26 PM~7996046
> *Chuy's Single pump
> This is someone of the work he does.. from the back yard
> View My Video] [/URL]
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by JUST US_@May 28 2008, 08:46 AM~10753268
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


SUP HOMIE...


----------



## 65impalaman

wazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzuppppppppppppppppp big dawg !!!! the impala is lookn good !! i gotta scan those pics so i can send to u ! of the rides here


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by 65impalaman_@Jun 10 2008, 02:45 PM~10839707
> *wazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzuppppppppppppppppp big dawg !!!! the impala is lookn good !! i gotta scan those pics so i can send to u ! of the rides here
> *


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by 65impalaman_@Jun 10 2008, 01:45 PM~10839707
> *wazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzuppppppppppppppppp big dawg !!!! the impala is lookn good !! i gotta scan those pics so i can send to u ! of the rides here
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:dunno:


----------



## JUST US

> _Originally posted by 65impalaman_@Jun 10 2008, 01:45 PM~10839707
> *wazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzuppppppppppppppppp big dawg !!!! the impala is lookn good !! i gotta scan those pics so i can send to u ! of the rides here
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Apr 18 2008, 11:54 AM~10447062
> *BIG UPS HAPPY.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



A Happy you got a full pic of your deuce


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY




----------



## THE REAL BIG M




----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS




----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS




----------



## big nuts

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 7 2008, 07:17 PM~11032436
> *
> *


CHIPPER!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: U GOT BEAT BY LIKE 20 INCHS :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jul 7 2008, 06:39 PM~11032686
> *CHIPPER!!!!!!!!!    :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: U GOT BEAT BY LIKE 20 INCHS :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I SEE THE HATE IN UR EYES!!!! HOW MUCH DID I REALLY HIT!!! OHH YEAH U ALMOST GOT FUCHED UP YESTURDAY!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## big nuts

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 7 2008, 08:03 PM~11033035
> *I SEE THE HATE IN UR EYES!!!! HOW MUCH DID I REALLY HIT!!!  OHH YEAH U ALMOST GOT FUCHED UP YESTURDAY!!!!!  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


NOT BY U OR NO ONE ELS


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jul 7 2008, 07:07 PM~11033096
> *NOT BY U OR NO ONE ELS
> *


SAY THE TRUTH NOT BY ME BUT SOME ONE ELSE AND YOU WALKED AWAY!!! DOES THE TRUTH HURT!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :uh: :uh:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

HEY FAT BOY I THINK UR IN THE WRONG TOPIC...


----------



## big nuts

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 7 2008, 08:19 PM~11033261
> *
> SAY THE TRUTH NOT BY ME BUT SOME ONE ELSE AND YOU WALKED AWAY!!!  DOES THE TRUTH HURT!! :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :uh:  :uh:
> *



NOT WORRY'D ABOUT IT UR BOY GOT HIS CARD PULLD  I'M NOT THE ONE TRYING 2 SHAKING HANDS!!!!! BELIVE THAT ASK HIM


----------



## big nuts

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 7 2008, 08:21 PM~11033280
> *HEY FAT BOY I THINK UR IN THE WRONG TOPIC...
> *


YA!!!!!!!!!!! FUCK THIS TOPIC I'M GOING 2 WHERE THE REAL WINNERS R AT!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jul 7 2008, 07:39 PM~11032686
> *CHIPPER!!!!!!!!!    :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: U GOT BEAT BY LIKE 20 INCHS :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> chique te bom a la bim bo ba todd todd ra ra ra
> *


there i fixed it for you cheerleader :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jul 7 2008, 07:27 PM~11033374
> *there i fixed it for you cheerleader :biggrin:
> *


U GOT THAT RIGHT!!! ALL UP ON HIS DICK TODD WALKING AROUND THE SHOW AND SPIKE HOLDING HIS DICK THE WHOLE TIME!!! :0 :0


----------



## Sunny D-lite

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 7 2008, 08:33 PM~11033455
> *U GOT THAT RIGHT!!! ALL UP ON HIS DICK TODD WALKING AROUND THE SHOW AND SPIKE HOLDING HIS DICK THE WHOLE TIME!!!  :0  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## big nuts

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jul 7 2008, 08:27 PM~11033374
> *there i fixed it for you cheerleader :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: cheerleader ya wheres ur hopper o ya u don't have one and i'm the cheerleader  so stop and put ur pom poms under fat ass titys  



P.S TELL UR MEMDERS 2 GIVE U A T-SHERT WHIT SLEAVES CUZ THAT SHIT LOOKS NASTTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CALIRIDEROG

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jul 7 2008, 08:25 PM~11033342
> *YA!!!!!!!!!!! FUCK THIS TOPIC  I'M GOING 2 WHERE THE REAL WINNERS  A HAPPY THIS FOOL SNITCHING AGAIN???? :0 :0 :0*


----------



## big nuts

> _Originally posted by 6treyallday_@Jul 7 2008, 08:58 PM~11033833
> * A HAPPY THIS FOOL SNITCHING AGAIN???? :0  :0  :0 LIKE ME
> *


  NOT U TUF GUY


----------



## CALIRIDEROG

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jul 7 2008, 09:05 PM~11033936
> *  NOT U TUF GUY
> *


FOOL YOU DONT WANT NONE. CUZ IF YOU DID I WOULD GAVE IT TO YOU!! :0


----------



## big nuts

> _Originally posted by 6treyallday_@Jul 7 2008, 09:08 PM~11033985
> *FOOL YOU DONT WANT NONE. CUZ IF YOU DID I WOULD GAVE IT TO YOU!! :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by 6treyallday_@Jul 7 2008, 10:08 PM~11033985
> *FOOL YOU DONT WANT NONE. CUZ IF YOU DID I WOULD GAVE IT TO YOU!! :0
> *


SUPP DOGG


----------



## big nuts

> _Originally posted by 6treyallday_@Jul 7 2008, 09:08 PM~11033985
> *FOOL YOU DONT WANT NONE. CUZ IF YOU DID I WOULD GAVE MY ASS TO YOU!! :0
> *


----------



## Big nene 1

:uh: too much violence in here.


----------



## CALiLLAC

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## CALiLLAC

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## CALIRIDEROG

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 7 2008, 09:11 PM~11034014
> *SUPP  DOGG
> *


WHUD UP MY BOY!!!


----------



## CALIRIDEROG

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jul 7 2008, 09:11 PM~11034021
> *:uh: too much violence in here.
> *


WHUD UP BIG BOY!!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by 6treyallday_@Jul 7 2008, 07:58 PM~11033833
> *DAAAAAMMMMMMM!!!</span>*


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by 6treyallday_@Jul 7 2008, 08:18 PM~11034088
> *WAS GOING ON!!!!</span>*


----------



## elognegro

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jul 7 2008, 07:27 PM~11033374
> *there i fixed it for you cheerleader :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:TALKING ABOUT CHEERLEADING,YOU FROM GOOD TIMES AND CHEEREING FOR A JUST US?


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Jul 7 2008, 08:40 PM~11034324
> *:uh:TALKING ABOUT CHEERLEADING,YOU FROM GOOD TIMES AND CHEEREING FOR A JUST US?
> *


----------



## old man lets hop




----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Jul 8 2008, 02:38 PM~11039920
> *
> *


CAN U HEAR THE HATERS IN THE BACK ROUND!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Jul 8 2008, 03:38 PM~11039920
> *
> *


NOW POST UP TODDS SHIT U HEATER LET SEE HOW WON!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jul 8 2008, 03:16 PM~11040175
> *NOW POST UP TODDS SHIT U HEATER  LET SEE HOW WON!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


TODD DID 101 THE RULER HE CLEARED IS 99 OR 100HE GOT IT THIS TIIME??? WHERE DID U GET 20 INCHES FROM... TALK ABOUT HATERS .. FIRST U CALL ME AND ACT LIKE EVERYTHING IS COOL THEN U GO TO MY TOPIC AND TALK SHIT WAS UP WITH THAT.. ACT RIGHT FOOL STOP BEING A 2 FACE BITCH!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## big nuts

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 8 2008, 06:57 PM~11041514
> *TODD DID 101 THE RULER HE CLEARED IS 99 OR 100HE GOT IT THIS TIIME???  WHERE DID U GET 20 INCHES FROM... TALK ABOUT HATERS .. FIRST U CALL ME AND ACT LIKE EVERYTHING IS COOL THEN U GO TO MY TOPIC AND TALK SHIT WAS UP WITH THAT.. ACT RIGHT FOOL STOP BEING A 2 FACE BITCH!!!!!!!!  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :uh: all that shit u and alex talk'd when i pulld up 2 the show and look bothe of u got servd now hows the heater !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## big nuts

call me what u want u still lost!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! bitch


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jul 8 2008, 06:04 PM~11041581
> *call me what u want u still lost!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! bitch
> *


DONT GET ALL BUT HURT!!!!! YOU CRY TOO MUCH!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Jul 8 2008, 03:38 PM~11039920
> *
> *



WHAT'S POPPIN HAPPY DUECE LOOKS GOOD BRO.


----------



## Ganso313

:0


----------



## big nuts

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 8 2008, 07:06 PM~11041601
> *DONT GET ALL BUT HURT!!!!!  YOU CRY TOO MUCH!!!! :0  :0  :0
> *


NEVER THAT PIG I'LL STILL BUY UR KIND PORK SKINS :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jul 8 2008, 06:12 PM~11041640
> *NEVER THAT PIG  I'LL STILL  BUY UR KIND PORK SKINS :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ITS TIME FOR BED GO TELL UR DADDY TODD TO READ U A BED TIME STORY!!!! :0 :0


----------



## big nuts

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 8 2008, 09:41 PM~11043110
> *ITS TIME FOR BED GO TELL UR DADDY TODD TO READ U A BED TIME STORY!!!! :0  :0
> *


and u tell alex to stop sucking on ur titys so u can go 2 sleep :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jul 8 2008, 08:43 PM~11043130
> *and u tell alex to stop sucking on ur titys so u can go 2 sleep :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


SUCK BALLS!!!!!!


----------



## big nuts

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 8 2008, 09:49 PM~11043179
> *SUCK BALLS!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jul 8 2008, 08:50 PM~11043192
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:wave:


----------



## MUFASA

:wave:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 14 2008, 08:24 AM~11083440
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:nicoderm:


----------



## 4_PLAY!

:wave: :nicoderm:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jul 15 2008, 01:12 PM~11095207
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Jul 15 2008, 02:57 PM~11095965
> *:wave:  :nicoderm:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

ohhhh sallll!!!!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 15 2008, 07:52 PM~11097968
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


SUP HOMIE


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 26 2008, 11:44 AM~11184378
> *:biggrin:
> *


   :0 :angry: :biggrin: :cheesy: :uh:  


:dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 26 2008, 12:01 PM~11184858
> *    :0  :angry:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :uh:
> 
> *


 :wave: :yes: :yessad: :nicoderm:  :loco: :wow: :rant: :rant: :rant: :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 26 2008, 01:31 PM~11185032
> *:wave:    :yes:  :yessad:  :nicoderm:    :loco:  :wow:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 































:biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## old man lets hop

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 26 2008, 01:31 PM~11185032
> *:wave:    :yes:  :yessad:  :nicoderm:    :loco:  :wow:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## stevie d

dang is this the topic of smileys :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jul 26 2008, 08:36 PM~11187155
> *dang is this the topic of smileys  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: 

:nicoderm:


----------



## Sunny D-lite

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jul 26 2008, 08:36 PM~11187155
> *dang is this the topic of smileys  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jul 26 2008, 09:20 PM~11187437
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :twak: get outta here ......no one want to hear u :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## Sunny D-lite

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 26 2008, 10:23 PM~11187760
> *:twak: get outta here ......no one want to hear u  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:
> *


i started this topic member hahaha.. what u wanna hop


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jul 26 2008, 10:24 PM~11187766
> *i started this topic member hahaha.. what u wanna hop
> *


 :werd:


----------



## Sunny D-lite

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 26 2008, 10:40 PM~11187862
> *:werd:
> *


hahaha u a fool.. was it hot again today outside?


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jul 26 2008, 10:42 PM~11187870
> *hahaha u a fool.. was it hot again today outside?
> *


i stayed in doors 2 day................. :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 26 2008, 10:58 PM~11187943
> *i stayed in doors 2 day................. :biggrin:
> *


not me and it was hot hahaha


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jul 26 2008, 11:40 PM~11188092
> *not me and it was hot hahaha
> *


PAYBACK................. :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jul 26 2008, 09:24 PM~11187766
> *i started this topic member hahaha.. what u wanna hop
> *


----------



## old man lets hop

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 27 2008, 01:11 AM~11188296
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  WHATS UP HAPPY NEED SOME GAS FOR YOUR TORCHES TO CUT YOUR BALL AND CHAIN OFF :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:  


> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Jul 27 2008, 12:53 AM~11188398
> * WHATS UP HAPPY NEED SOME GAS FOR YOUR TORCHES TO CUT YOUR BALL AND CHAIN OFF  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


----------



## MUFASA

so where is the video??? :dunno:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:uh: :uh:


----------



## Sunny D-lite

View My Video]WHAT IT DO SPIKE[/URL]


> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 27 2008, 07:22 PM~11192219
> *so where is the video??? :dunno:
> *


----------



## Sunny D-lite

http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=2lt56vp&s=4


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jul 27 2008, 09:45 PM~11193905
> *View My Video]WHAT IT DO SPIKE[/URL]
> *


spike u in trouble !!!!! :0 :0


----------



## Sunny D-lite

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 27 2008, 10:54 PM~11193952
> *spike u in trouble !!!!!  :0  :0
> *


OTHER ONE WILL BE DONE IN 8 MINUTES


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 27 2008, 09:54 PM~11193952
> *where u at dieego!!!! :0 :0 *


----------



## Sunny D-lite

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 27 2008, 11:01 PM~11193992
> *where u at dieego!!!! :0  :0
> *



THEY GOT ESCARED
View My Video] [/URL]


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jul 27 2008, 11:02 PM~11193994
> *THEY GOT ESCARED
> View My Video] [/URL]
> *


 :0 :0 :0 

keep talkin........they gonna pull up on your caddy............ :0


----------



## Sunny D-lite

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 27 2008, 11:23 PM~11194090
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> keep talkin........they gonna pull up on your caddy............ :0
> *


ITS OK I ONLY GOT 4 BATTERIS TO THE FRONT HAHHAHAHA


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jul 27 2008, 11:26 PM~11194117
> *ITS OK I ONLY GOT 4 BATTERIS TO THE FRONT HAHHAHAHA
> *


i'll take out 2 of mine and we'll go heads up! :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 27 2008, 11:27 PM~11194120
> *i'll take out 2 of mine and we'll go heads up! :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHA U A FOOL


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jul 27 2008, 11:28 PM~11194126
> *HAHAHA U A FOOL
> *


u scared.......?? :0 :0


----------



## Sunny D-lite

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 27 2008, 11:30 PM~11194137
> *u scared.......?? :0  :0
> *


YEAH IM ESCARED


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jul 27 2008, 11:45 PM~11193905
> *View My Video]WHAT IT DO SPIKE[/URL]
> *


 :0 Dam, that car is wired fucken Hott!!!!


----------



## MUFASA

:0 :0 :0 












:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jul 27 2008, 11:31 PM~11194142
> *YEAH IM ESCARED
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 27 2008, 10:32 PM~11194152
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Sunny D-lite

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 27 2008, 11:35 PM~11194168
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jul 27 2008, 10:36 PM~11194174
> *HAHAHAHAHAHA
> *


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 27 2008, 10:32 PM~11194152
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :around: :around: :around: :around:


----------



## WinLoseOrTie

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 27 2008, 11:32 PM~11194156
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


ask for precision auto if you want the rear a/c in tha lolo.becareful for the harry fella,hes like the swiper of tha bussiness. :twak:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jul 28 2008, 03:39 PM~11199087
> *ask for precision auto if you want  the rear a/c in tha lolo.becareful for the harry fella,hes like the swiper of tha bussiness. :twak:
> *


U TRIPPIN HAPPY HAS THE HOOK UP ON AC...........JUST ASK HIS BROTHER........ :0


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jul 28 2008, 03:39 PM~11199087
> *
> *


AND WHERES UR SHIT BUCKET AT?????????............PULL THAT SHIT OUT AND HOP IT.....!!!!..OR DID HAPPY DO ALL THAT WORK SO IT CAN SIT IN THE GARAGE????? :0 :0 :0 :0 








































:biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 28 2008, 02:44 PM~11199125
> *U TRIPPIN HAPPY HAS THE HOOK UP ON AC...........JUST ASK HIS BROTHER........ :0
> *


----------



## old man lets hop

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jul 28 2008, 03:39 PM~11199087
> *ask for precision auto if you want  the rear a/c in tha lolo.becareful for the harry fella,hes like the swiper of tha bussiness. :twak:
> *


   SO WHEN IS THE HOP OR ARE YOU SCARED IF YOU ARE GO TO CHURCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Sunny D-lite

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jul 28 2008, 03:39 PM~11199087
> *ask for precision auto if you want  the rear a/c in tha lolo.becareful for the harry fella,hes like the swiper of tha bussiness. :twak:
> *


That fool wanted his cutlas to look like a bomb.. he wanted a swamp cooler in the side of the car hahahahaha


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:nicoderm:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:uh: :uh: :uh: 


> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jul 28 2008, 04:22 PM~11199996
> *:nicoderm:
> *


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 28 2008, 08:30 PM~11201771
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


SUP DAWG...YOU GOT THE CAR BUMPER CHECK'N..LOOK'N GOOD


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jul 28 2008, 07:36 PM~11201849
> *SUP DAWG...YOU GOT THE CAR BUMPER CHECK'N..LOOK'N GOOD
> *


----------



## CALIRIDEROG

:wave: :wave: q-vo MISTERX


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:uh: :uh: :uh:


> _Originally posted by 6treyallday_@Jul 28 2008, 09:57 PM~11203365
> *:wave:  :wave:    q-vo MISTERX
> *


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by 6treyallday_@Jul 28 2008, 09:57 PM~11203365
> *:wave:  :wave:    q-vo MISTERX
> *


whut uppo


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 28 2008, 10:09 PM~11203453
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


que onda choriada


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos+Jul 27 2008, 11:31 PM~11194142-->
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 27 2008, 11:35 PM~11194168
> *
> *





> ask for Precision Autowerks
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m3iIEonuRLM
> :0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Jul 28 2008, 10:27 PM~11203555
> *que onda choriada
> *


que onda marana x!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 29 2008, 10:40 AM~11206399
> *que onda marana x!!!!    :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Jul 29 2008, 01:18 PM~11207955
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63

WHAT IT DO BIG HAPPY.......


----------



## UCEFAMILY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=740d8sTpM7U
UCE REPRESENTING IN LILWAYNE VIDEO :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Jul 29 2008, 10:08 PM~11212763
> *WHAT IT DO BIG HAPPY.......
> *


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Teamblowme602




----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Aug 4 2008, 01:25 PM~11256544
> *
> *


was up big dogg~!!!!


----------



## MUFASA

:wave:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 4 2008, 08:55 PM~11261291
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:biggrin:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

What up happy :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Aug 7 2008, 10:47 AM~11284774
> *What up happy :biggrin:
> *


was up big dog u know u holding it down up there looking good....


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

> ask for Precision Autowerks
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m3iIEonuRLM
> :0 :0
> 
> 
> 
> *HOLLY SMOKES*    :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

SUP HAPPY & ALL THE HOMIE'S ON THIS THREAD...


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Aug 9 2008, 07:40 PM~11303275
> *:0  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHATS UP HAPPY JUST WONDERING HOMEY IF YOU AND ART FROM HOPPOS WITH HIS DUECE HAVE NOSED EM UP DOGG


----------



## Teamblowme602

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Aug 9 2008, 07:40 PM~11303275
> *:0  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT LOOKS REAL NICE HAPPY.


----------



## Big nene 1

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Aug 9 2008, 08:40 PM~11303275
> *:0  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  DAMMMM LIKE THAT HAPPY?LOOKING GOOD


----------



## Ganso313




----------



## big nuts

:wave:


----------



## shwoff1990

whats up !!!


----------



## shwoff1990




----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 9 2008, 08:08 PM~11303840
> *WHATS UP HAPPY JUST WONDERING HOMEY IF YOU AND ART FROM HOPPOS WITH HIS DUECE HAVE NOSED EM UP DOGG
> *


YEAH WE WENT HEADS UP IN MORENO VALLEY WHEN I ALSO HOPPED TOOD IT WAS ALL GOOD!!!


----------



## ALTERED ONES

LOOKING GOOD BIG DOG!!! READT FOR ELYSIEN PARK THIS SUNDAY!!!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Aug 9 2008, 09:59 PM~11304398
> * DAMMMM LIKE THAT HAPPY?LOOKING GOOD
> *


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by ALTERED ONES_@Aug 10 2008, 03:42 PM~11308079
> *LOOKING GOOD BIG DOG!!! READT FOR ELYSIEN PARK THIS SUNDAY!!!!
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Aug 9 2008, 07:40 PM~11303275
> *:0  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*ESTAS CABRON BIG HAPPY.......WAY TO KEEP PUTTING IN WORK PERRO......*


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY




----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Aug 10 2008, 04:04 PM~11308248
> *ESTAS CABRON BIG HAPPY.......WAY TO KEEP PUTTING IN WORK PERRO......
> *


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Aug 9 2008, 07:40 PM~11303275
> *:0  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


mothafucka is swangin :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 10 2008, 08:13 PM~11310829
> *mothafucka is swangin :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


WAS UP BIG KILLA !!!!


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Aug 10 2008, 09:19 PM~11310885
> *WAS UP BIG KILLA !!!!
> *


putting this 4 back together, almost ready.
LOOKS LIKE YOUR DOIN IT BROTHA


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> putting this 4 back together, almost ready.
> LOOKS LIKE YOUR DOIN IT BROTHA
> [/quoteTHATS COOL HOMIE RON AND TOOD SUPPOSE TO BE COMING TO L A NEXT WEEK I GOT A SUPRISE FOR THAT ASS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> putting this 4 back together, almost ready.
> LOOKS LIKE YOUR DOIN IT BROTHA
> [/quoteTHATS COOL HOMIE RON AND TOOD SUPPOSE TO BE COMING TO L A NEXT WEEK I GOT A SUPRISE FOR THAT ASS!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> THEY ARE SOFT BRO BUST THERE ASSES.
Click to expand...


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 10 2008, 08:33 PM~11311094
> *THEY ARE SOFT BRO BUST THERE ASSES.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63

> putting this 4 back together, almost ready.
> LOOKS LIKE YOUR DOIN IT BROTHA
> [/quoteTHATS COOL HOMIE RON AND TOOD SUPPOSE TO BE COMING TO L A NEXT WEEK I GOT A SUPRISE FOR THAT ASS!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> *OH CHET.........* :0
Click to expand...


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:0 :0 :0 :0 :uh:


----------



## Sunny D-lite

whats up mother bish


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Aug 10 2008, 04:36 PM~11308039
> *YEAH WE WENT HEADS UP IN MORENO VALLEY WHEN  I ALSO HOPPED TOOD IT WAS ALL GOOD!!!
> *


COOL HOMEY DID YOU GET THAT W OR TIE


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Aug 11 2008, 12:48 PM~11315948
> *
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: uffin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 12 2008, 12:51 PM~11325806
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:0 :0 :0  :0


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Aug 9 2008, 07:40 PM~11303275
> *:0  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## toons

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 10 2008, 09:33 PM~11311094
> *THEY ARE SOFT BRO BUST THERE ASSES.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> putting this 4 back together, almost ready.
> LOOKS LIKE YOUR DOIN IT BROTHA
> [/quoteTHATS COOL HOMIE RON AND TOOD SUPPOSE TO BE COMING TO L A NEXT WEEK I GOT A SUPRISE FOR THAT ASS!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> We almost here Happy....Hope you got your shit on dail.....95 aint enough, and you know this man !!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THEY ARE SOFT BRO BUST THERE ASSES.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fool , your the softy.....I could have just told Happy i was gonna go camping, but instead I worked on my car and doing way more inches....Someting you know shit about.....Thanks fools for making my crew work late into the night, cause this shit is on point....... :cheesy:
> 
> 
> And Rollin will be there to get some bad ass HOP ACTION. Who ever takes the win.
Click to expand...


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63

*POST THE FLIKAS FROM TODAY!!!*


----------



## stevie d

wheres the pics at


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63

*WHERES THE PICS , WHO GOT SERVED????????????*


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

MY IMPALA HIT 101 TODD HIT 103 MY BROTHERS CUTLASS HIT 99 RON HIT 95  GOOD HOP GUYS!!!


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT




----------



## 1 lowfukn ram

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Aug 18 2008, 01:34 PM~11373413
> *MY IMPALA HIT 101 TODD HIT 103 MY BROTHERS CUTLASS HIT 99 RON HIT 95  GOOD HOP GUYS!!!
> *


:yes: it was a good hop..


----------



## stevie d

sounds like a good 1 now post the dang pics


----------



## big $uge

GOOD SHIT HAPPY, PROPS FOR GOING AFTER THE TOP DOGG, YOUR CARS AINT NO PUNK :thumbsup:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Aug 18 2008, 01:19 PM~11373863
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WE NEED U DOWN HEAR U ARE THE PIC GUY!!!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by big $uge_@Aug 18 2008, 01:51 PM~11374202
> *GOOD SHIT HAPPY, PROPS FOR GOING AFTER THE TOP DOGG, YOUR CARS AINT NO PUNK  :thumbsup:
> *


   :biggrin: IT WAS A GOOD DAY!! :biggrin:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Aug 18 2008, 03:38 PM~11374730
> *WE NEED U DOWN HEAR U ARE THE PIC GUY!!!!
> *


*RON DIDNT TELL ME OR I WOULD HAVE CAME.....*


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Aug 18 2008, 02:51 PM~11374827
> *RON DIDNT TELL ME OR I WOULD HAVE CAME.....
> *


CAUSE HE KNEW HE WAS GOING TO GET BROKEN OFF!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Aug 18 2008, 01:34 PM~11373413
> *MY IMPALA HIT 101 TODD HIT 103 MY BROTHERS CUTLASS HIT 99 RON HIT 95  GOOD HOP GUYS!!!
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Aug 18 2008, 03:24 PM~11375092
> *
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: QUE ONDA!!!


----------



## MUFASA

CONGRATS HAPPY.........BOTH CARS WORKED REAL GOOD YESTERDAY..............

BUT I THINK UR BROS CUTTY WORKS BETTER THAN THE 62........ :0 :0


----------



## big nuts

GOOD SHIT PIG UR SHIT IS!----------WORKING NOT LIKE EVERY ONE ELESE THAT SAY'S THERE HITING OVER 1OO MAD PROPS HAPPY !!!!!  




P.S YOUR STILL A FAT PIG WHIT LOOS SKIN!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Aug 18 2008, 05:26 PM~11376192
> *GOOD SHIT PIG UR SHIT IS!----------WORKING NOT LIKE EVERY ONE ELESE THAT SAY'S THERE HITING OVER 1OO MAD PROPS HAPPY !!!!!
> P.S YOUR STILL A FAT PIG WHIT LOOS SKIN!!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:0 :0 :0 :0 MAYBE CAUSE IT HAS AC!!![quote=MUFASA,Aug 18 2008, 05:17 PM~11376092]
CONGRATS HAPPY.........BOTH CARS WORKED REAL GOOD YESTERDAY..............

BUT I THINK UR BROS CUTTY WORKS BETTER THAN THE 62........ :0 :0
[/quote]


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:uh: :uh:


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Aug 18 2008, 09:54 PM~11377805
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


good shit :thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA

> :0 :0 :0 :0 MAYBE CAUSE IT HAS AC!!![quote=MUFASA,Aug 18 2008, 05:17 PM~11376092]
> CONGRATS HAPPY.........BOTH CARS WORKED REAL GOOD YESTERDAY..............
> 
> BUT I THINK UR BROS CUTTY WORKS BETTER THAN THE 62........ :0 :0


[/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

hey mufasa i got the hook up on ac!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Aug 18 2008, 09:01 PM~11377899
> *<span style='color:blue'>SO I HEARD!! :biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## Big Rich

HAPPY :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: CAR LOOKED GOOD AND WORKING


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 18 2008, 10:08 PM~11379425
> *HAPPY :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: CAR LOOKED  GOOD AND WORKING
> *


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by chaio_@Aug 18 2008, 07:57 PM~11377850
> *good shit  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:nicoderm:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS




----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS




----------



## bthang64

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Aug 19 2008, 05:45 PM~11384896
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that car works


----------



## THE REAL BIG M




----------



## green caddy

Hi i have a 94 cadillac and cant put d's on it because of the skirts in tha back can anyone help me find out the right size of d's could fit on it thanks


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Aug 18 2008, 01:34 PM~11373413
> *MY IMPALA HIT 101 TODD HIT 103 MY BROTHERS CUTLASS HIT 99 RON HIT 95  GOOD HOP GUYS!!!
> *


DAAAM YOU HOMIES ARE CHANGING THE GAME HITTING THEM BIGG NUMBERS AND COMING DOWN TO EARTH BIGG UPS HOMIES


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:biggrin:


----------



## Ganso313

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Aug 28 2008, 09:10 AM~11458972
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Aug 19 2008, 03:45 PM~11384896
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



CHIPPER :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 










J/P


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Aug 28 2008, 01:12 PM~11462795
> *CHIPPER :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> J/P
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:rant: :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Sep 5 2008, 10:48 AM~11526881
> *:rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:
> *


que onda marana flaca :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Sep 5 2008, 02:14 PM~11528313
> *que onda marana flaca :biggrin:
> *


MARANA FLACA NO MARANA SUELTA!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:nicoderm:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Sep 5 2008, 01:14 PM~11528313
> *que onda marana flaca :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggri


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

que honda homeboy cuando vienes


----------



## DIPN714

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Sep 19 2008, 02:34 PM~11646426
> *que honda homeboy cuando vienes
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:uh:


----------



## CALiLLAC




----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

uffin:


----------



## JUST US

HEY FATASS, FIX MY CAR ASSHOLE!!! AND LETS START ON THE LUXURY !!!!! FUCK YOUR CHIPPING ASS DUECE!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by JUST US_@Sep 26 2008, 03:07 PM~11709541
> *HEY FATASS, FIX MY CAR ASSHOLE!!! AND LETS START ON THE LUXURY !!!!! FUCK YOUR CHIPPING ASS DUECE!!! :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Aug 19 2008, 03:41 PM~11384860
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

uffin:


----------



## ONESICKLS

TTT


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT




----------



## WinLoseOrTie

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Sep 28 2008, 09:14 PM~11724060
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHAT KIND OF A BREED DID JESUS TRY TO MAKE WHEN HE WAS THINKING OF HAPPY.ITS O.K HAPPY JUST GIVE THEM THE BIG THUMBS UP :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

*HAPPY U GOT THE HAMMER THUMBS AND JAY GOT THE WRENCH HAND TOGETHER U GUYS ARE LIKE A TOOL BOX
*


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Sep 28 2008, 08:21 PM~11724145
> *HAPPY U GOT THE HAMMER THUMBS AND JAY GOT THE WRENCH HAND TOGETHER U GUYS ARE LIKE A TOOL BOX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT




----------



## Teamblowme602

whats up happy.


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Sep 28 2008, 08:31 PM~11724262
> *whats up happy.
> *


WAS UP FRANK!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## WinLoseOrTie

thats why garcia customs has thee advantage over tha compitition.it's the thumb hitting the switch like a jack hammer :twak:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Sep 28 2008, 10:36 PM~11725348
> *thats why garcia customs has thee advantage over tha compitition.it's the thumb hitting the switch like a jack hammer :twak:
> *


 :angry: :angry: :0 :0 :0 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Sep 28 2008, 08:18 PM~11724101
> *WHAT KIND OF A BREED DID JESUS TRY TO MAKE WHEN HE WAS THINKING OF HAPPY.ITS O.K HAPPY JUST GIVE THEM THE BIG THUMBS UP :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


WHY YOU TALKING SHIT, HE'S LIKE YOUR BROTHER ESE.... :biggrin:


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Sep 28 2008, 08:14 PM~11724060
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 THOSE ARE SOME SPECIAL SHOES :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ganso313




----------



## THE REAL BIG M

SUP HOMIE'S..


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Sep 30 2008, 06:16 PM~11743922
> *SUP HOMIE'S..
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

uffin:


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by SEISDOSINTHE619_@Oct 3 2008, 10:12 AM~11769741
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CHAVO313

:thumbsup:


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 3 2008, 12:47 PM~11771084
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> *


YOU DOING DAMAGE IN VEGAS? :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by SEISDOSINTHE619_@Oct 3 2008, 04:25 PM~11772678
> *YOU DOING DAMAGE IN VEGAS? :biggrin:  uffin:
> *


   :thumbsup:


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

:biggrin:


----------



## JUST US

HEY FATASS R U TAKING YOUR SPECIAL SHOE'S TO THE VEGAS SHOW?!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: :biggrin: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Ganso313

:cheesy:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 4 2008, 05:31 AM~11776000
> *    :thumbsup:
> *


 hno: hno: 








j/p...


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :twak:


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS




----------



## SouthSideCustoms

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714

:0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite

> _Originally posted by JUST US_@Oct 5 2008, 08:29 AM~11782390
> *HEY FATASS R U TAKING YOUR SPECIAL SHOE'S TO THE VEGAS SHOW?!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


no i bought them and put them in my trunk


----------



## WinLoseOrTie

hey fatboy,check out the video
View My Video


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Oct 15 2008, 09:30 PM~11875737
> *hey fatboy,check out the video
> View My Video
> *


Shit Alex, you was looking good...Would have been so good hoppin on Monday if you could have stayed...Catch you guys next time Homie


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 15 2008, 09:38 PM~11877383
> *Shit Alex, you was looking good...Would have been so good hoppin on Monday if you could have stayed...Catch you guys next time Homie
> *


   i went to ur shop on sunday night nobody was there i wanted to shit in ur litter box!!!! next time :biggrin:


----------



## jayboy1

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## ONESICKLS

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 16 2008, 08:13 AM~11879828
> *     i went to ur shop on sunday night nobody was there  i wanted to shit in ur litter box!!!!  next time  :biggrin:
> *






:roflmao:


----------



## Hernan

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 16 2008, 08:13 AM~11879828
> *     i went to ur shop on sunday night nobody was there  i wanted to shit in ur litter box!!!!  next time  :biggrin:
> *




Wasup GARCIAS!!!
:wave:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Oct 16 2008, 03:39 PM~11885279
> *Wasup GARCIAS!!!
> :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 16 2008, 07:13 AM~11879828
> *     i went to ur shop on sunday night nobody was there  i wanted to shit in ur litter box!!!!  next time  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 16 2008, 06:49 PM~11887404
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


was up sponge bob!! :0 :biggrin: </span>


----------



## WinLoseOrTie

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 17 2008, 08:03 AM~11891033
> *was up sponge bob!! :0  :biggrin: </span>
> *


THERES TOO MANY CARTOON CHARACTERS ON LAY LOW HA SHREK
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 16 2008, 08:13 AM~11879828
> *     i went to ur shop on sunday night nobody was there  i wanted to shit in ur litter box!!!!  next time  :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0 sup homie


----------



## DIPN714

*


Code:







Code:


 :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :cool:

*


----------



## WinLoseOrTie

POPEYE SAID THAT THE CHICKEN'S ON 
HIM NEXT TIME WE GO TO VEGAS


----------



## ONESICKLS

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Oct 17 2008, 08:30 PM~11899332
> *POPEYE SAID THAT THE CHICKEN'S ON
> HIM NEXT TIME WE GO TO VEGAS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:rofl:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Oct 17 2008, 07:40 AM~11891338
> *THERES TOO MANY CARTOON CHARACTERS ON LAY LOW HA SHREK
> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> *


which one are u patrick from sponge bob!!!! :0 :0


----------



## jayboy1

a chuey i got the exclusive of u hittin the switch rolln vol 126,,


----------



## jayboy1

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jayboy1

uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## jayboy1




----------



## 68caprice

NICE ......COMIN TO A RENT TO OWN STORE NEAR YOU....... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGG BENN

CUSTOM MY LEFT AND RIGHT BALLS


----------



## BIGG BENN

> _Originally posted by jayboy1_@Oct 23 2008, 02:38 PM~11954811
> *a chuey i got the exclusive of u hittin the switch  rolln vol 126,,
> 
> 
> *


THATS FUCK STUPID,JUST LIKE ALL "team *** stars"


----------



## jayboy1

a benn come on u fuckin bitch reveal ur self quit hiding u fuckin pussy


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by jayboy1_@Oct 28 2008, 09:01 PM~12001919
> *a benn come on u fuckin bitch reveal ur self quit hiding u fuckin pussy
> *



this ****** ben is big boy!!!! :0 :0 :angry:


----------



## mister x

que onda happs


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 29 2008, 03:56 PM~12008967
> * que onda happs
> *


que onda!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoi 1

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 29 2008, 03:36 PM~12008264
> *
> this ****** ben  is big boy!!!! :0  :0  :angry: [/size]
> *



THIS AINT ME HOMIE BUT IF YOU THINK IT IS ITS NOT LIKE IF YOU PUSSYS ARE GOING TO DO ANYTHING!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jayboy1

:nicoderm:


----------



## Ganso313




----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:cheesy:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Nov 1 2008, 11:20 PM~12037364
> *try me !!!! :angry: :angry: </span>*


----------



## jayboy1

:angry: :nono:


----------



## BIGG BENN

> _Originally posted by jayboy1_@Oct 28 2008, 09:01 PM~12001919
> *a benn come on u fuckin bitch reveal ur self quit hiding u fuckin pussy
> *


WHATS UP GAY BOY 1.........R U DONE SUCKING HAPPYS DICK.............YOU BITCH ASS FAGGG....................


----------



## BIGG BENN

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 29 2008, 02:36 PM~12008264
> *
> this ****** ben  is big boy!!!! :0  :0  :angry: [/size]
> *



HAY HAPPY, GO EAT A DICK...........IM NOT BIG BOI 1......STUPIDFUCK...............


----------



## BIGG BENN

> _Originally posted by jayboy1_@Nov 3 2008, 11:02 AM~12047247
> *:angry:  :nono:
> *


IS IT PASS UR BEDTIME.......BITCH.....................................


----------



## BIGG BENN

> _Originally posted by jayboy1_@Nov 2 2008, 11:12 AM~12039284
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIGG BENN

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 2 2008, 08:55 PM~12043422
> *try me !!!! :angry:  :angry:
> *


HOMIE U CRY 2 MUCH..........JOTO.....


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> HAY HAPPY, GO EAT A DICK...........IM NOT BIG BOI 1......STUPIDFUCK...............
> [/quote :around: :around:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by BIGG BENN_@Nov 4 2008, 12:40 AM~12054832
> *HOMIE U CRY 2 MUCH..........JOTO.....
> *


come over my house ill show u a joto u might even like it u big rata!!! :angry:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by BIGG BENN_@Nov 4 2008, 12:39 AM~12054829
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


hey jay why is this guy wayving at u he might want to suck ur dick!!!! be carefull he bites!~!!!


----------



## jayboy1

benn benn benn u just dont know when too be quite do u.listen u fat fuckin piece of shit,see this is supposed too be shit talking hopping talk but u wanna take it too the fuckin next level homie,y trust me u sure dont wanna do that shit ill lett u know right now put a fuckin leash on that tonge boy.
:twak: :nono: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eSx3lAnmr1g


----------



## 4le5kid

*WHAT?* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *WHY U LOOKIN @ ME?* :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## BIGG BENN

> _Originally posted by jayboy1_@Nov 4 2008, 04:09 PM~12060790
> *benn benn benn u just dont know when too be quite do u.listen u fat fuckin piece of shit,see this is supposed too be shit talking hopping talk but u wanna take it too the fuckin next level homie,y trust me u sure dont wanna do that shit ill lett u know right now put a fuckin leash on that tonge boy.
> :twak:  :nono:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eSx3lAnmr1g
> *


LOOK BITCH..... I TALK MY SHIT CUZ I CAN BACK IT UP.....U ***......DONT FUCC WITH ME............I CAN'T TALK SHIT TO U ABOUT HOPPING, U DON'T HAVE A CAR.......SO SHUT THE FUCC UP......................


----------



## BIGG BENN

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 4 2008, 08:10 AM~12056201
> *hey jay why is this guy wayving at u he might want to suck ur dick!!!! be carefull he bites!~!!!
> *


NO BITCH I WAS WAYVING AT HIS SISTER...........LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGG BENN

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 4 2008, 08:09 AM~12056189
> *I WAS THERE, UR WIFE TOLD ME U WERE OUT WITH GAY BOY 1...............SO I SHOWED HER MY JOTO, AND MANNNNNN UR RIGHT SHE LIKED IT............ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: </span>*


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by BIGG BENN_@Nov 5 2008, 12:46 PM~12071453
> *you wouldnt be able to make it to the porch put it this way try it!!!! :0 :0 *


----------



## jayboy1

> _Originally posted by BIGG BENN_@Nov 5 2008, 01:36 PM~12071378
> *LOOK BITCH..... I TALK MY SHIT CUZ I CAN BACK IT UP.....U ***......DONT FUCC WITH ME............I CAN'T TALK SHIT TO U ABOUT HOPPING, U DON'T HAVE A CAR.......SO SHUT THE FUCC UP......................
> *


come on puto lets do this,time and place u bitch,we will just gett it over with,come dont bitch out homie lets do this,man up homie,come on u fuckin bitch grab ur m&ms mutha fucker,last fuck standing,fuck it from the chest with feletos,come on u bitch lets end this shit no more shit talking bitch,dont worry homie ur fat ass got a lot more chushin them so u got the upper hand ,LETS DO THIS U FUCKIN BITCH COME ON........................
:guns: :barf: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## jayboy1

n u better watch ur ass homie just cause my grandma looks cute dont mean shes not going too lay u out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v3u5Fwkm


----------



## 4le5kid

> _Originally posted by jayboy1_@Nov 5 2008, 03:16 PM~12072162
> *come on puto lets do this,time and place u bitch,we will just gett it over with,come dont bitch out homie lets do this,man up homie,come on u fuckin bitch grab ur m&ms mutha fucker,last fuck standing,fuck it from the chest with feletos,come on u bitch lets end this shit no more shit talking bitch,dont worry homie ur fat ass got a lot more chushin them so u got the upper hand ,LETS DO THIS U FUCKIN BITCH COME ON........................
> :guns:  :barf:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


*SOUNDS JUST LIKE YOUR WIFE AFTER SHE WAS MASTURBATING ON THE PHONE AND SHE DIDN'T EVEN KNOW IT WAS ME.* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *SHE WANTED TO SEE ME AFTER*. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGG BENN

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 5 2008, 01:53 PM~12071969
> *<span style='color:blue'>FUCC UR PORCH..........REMEMBER HOMIE WERE THE ''DREAM TEAM CATS'' WE SHIT IN OTHERS LITTER BOX.............SO THAT MEANS ILL SHIT ON UR PORCH................ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## BIGG BENN

> _Originally posted by jayboy1_@Nov 5 2008, 02:16 PM~12072162
> *come on puto lets do this,time and place u bitch,we will just gett it over with,come dont bitch out homie lets do this,man up homie,come on u fuckin bitch grab ur m&ms mutha fucker,last fuck standing,fuck it from the chest with feletos,come on u bitch lets end this shit no more shit talking bitch,dont worry homie ur fat ass got a lot more chushin them so u got the upper hand ,LETS DO THIS U FUCKIN BITCH COME ON........................
> :guns:  :barf:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


01/01/2009, 9:00AM...........................THERE I GAVE U A TIME AND DATE, SHOW UP OR SHUT THE FUCC UP..............................


----------



## jayboy1

see but u would have to reveal who u realy r and u wont do that now will u


----------



## BIGG BENN

> _Originally posted by jayboy1_@Nov 6 2008, 10:02 AM~12080098
> *see but u would have to reveal who u realy r and u wont do that now will u
> *


DONT LOOK 4 ME, ILL LOOK 4 U...............JUST BE READY LIL HOMIE............IT ON....................


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by BIGG BENN_@Nov 5 2008, 07:10 PM~12075013
> * could of swear those are rons words!!!! is this ron???????? from black magic!!!! and another one go backk to the drawing board damm ????? ron???</span>*


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

was up bk!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGG BENN

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 6 2008, 11:38 AM~12080879
> *i could of swear those are rons words!!!! is this ron???????? from black magic!!!! and another one go backk to the drawing board damm ????? ron???
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## BigBoi 1

AL QUE LE QUEDE EL SACO QUE SE LO PONGA!!!!!!!!


----------



## DIPN714

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jayboy1

> _Originally posted by BIGG BENN_@Nov 6 2008, 11:46 AM~12080426
> *DONT LOOK 4 ME, ILL LOOK 4 U...............JUST BE READY LIL HOMIE............IT ON....................
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/bPIS9FQpxDs&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/bPIS9FQpxDs&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>  POS ME LO PONGO!!!!!!


----------



## BigBoi 1

*"VALOR ES LO QUE ME SOBRA
POR ESO ESTOY DONDE ESTOY"*


----------



## BIGG BENN

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Nov 7 2008, 06:58 PM~12094801
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "VALOR ES LO QUE ME SOBRA
> POR ESO ESTOY DONDE ESTOY"
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 was that 4 happy?......................


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HN1t1bl40LU


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bPIS9FQpxDs


----------



## BigBoi 1

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 8 2008, 12:40 AM~12097091
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HN1t1bl40LU
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GIx0VHKTs5Y


----------



## BIGG BENN

SUP BIG BOI 1


----------



## BigBoi 1

EL PAPPA DE LOS POLLITOS


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQQ0EE5bAfM


----------



## BigBoi 1

HAPPY SUENA COMO PEDA SEGURA!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
AQUI VAMOS A ESTAR TODA LA NOCHE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g0hm-SmT-ek


----------



## BigBoi 1

> _Originally posted by BIGG BENN_@Nov 8 2008, 12:47 AM~12097131
> *SUP BIG BOI 1
> *


WATTS CRACKING!!!!!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dw2lKWbce6k


----------



## BIGG BENN

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Nov 7 2008, 11:51 PM~12097141
> *ORALE..........................    *


----------



## BigBoi 1




----------



## BigBoi 1




----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKg9SoVyE9g


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8gaBo7zNiJ0


----------



## BigBoi 1




----------



## BIGG BENN

THAT CIRCUS MUSIC IS PUTTING ME 2 SLEEEEEEEEEEEP..........


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fjhU0WekwaU :uh:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=042tL9ujsyk


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by BIGG BENN_@Nov 8 2008, 12:03 AM~12097188
> *VETE A VERGA ESTUPIDO !!!!!*


----------



## BigBoi 1

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 8 2008, 01:05 AM~12097195
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fjhU0WekwaU :uh:
> *









ESTA MAS CHINGONA !!!!!!!


----------



## BigBoi 1




----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Nov 8 2008, 12:22 AM~12097240
> *
> 
> 
> 
> ESTA MAS CHINGONA !!!!!!!
> *


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7J0YRg8SxDA


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Nov 8 2008, 01:28 AM~12097254
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714

hey happy big AL'' ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;; well did it do what it was 2 do???;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;BIG THANKS TO YA BRO


----------



## CHENTEX3

:420: :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 10 2008, 03:49 PM~12115876
> *hey happy big  AL'' ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;; well did it do what it was 2 do???;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;BIG THANKS TO YA BRO
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

wut's crack'n holm's


----------



## DIPN714

:biggrin:  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 17 2008, 06:52 PM~12185359
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## SouthSideCustoms

nos vemos el first


----------



## DIPN714

:biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Nov 27 2008, 07:42 PM~12278493
> *nos vemos el first
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## lil john

looking for a place to get some chrome for a 87 cutlass......


----------



## DIPN714

KOOL AIDS WILL GET ALL UR CHROME 4 A GOOD PRICE;;;;;;;;;;;;;BIG AL SAID IT


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 29 2008, 10:11 PM~12292304
> *KOOL  AIDS WILL GET ALL UR CHROME  4 A GOOD PRICE;;;;;;;;;;;;;BIG AL SAID IT
> *


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS




----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 30 2008, 03:29 PM~12295459
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## lil john

COULD I GET THE NUMBER IM IN POLK COUNTY, FL. ITS HARD TO GET CHROME HERE FOR A GOOD PRICE...THANKS...


----------



## old man lets hop

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 17 2008, 01:01 PM~12181121
> *:biggrin:
> *


    da old man is bak


----------



## DIPN714

:biggrin:


----------



## SEMS87CUTT

WHAT UP GARCIA CUSTOMS/HAPPY


HEY HOMIE DEDICATED RIDEZ IS HAVING A TOY DRIVE DEC 14TH @ THE LA SPORTS ARENA. IT WILL BE A SHOW AND HOP. RIGHT OFF HOOVER AND MENLOW.

TROPHIES WILL BE AWARDED

SPONSORED BY 
KOOL AID
RED`S
ONE WAY HYDRAULICS 
77TH DIVISION LAPD

HOPE YOU CAN MAKE IT

$20 FOR HOP AND SHOW

$10 OR $10 TOY DONATION


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams

hey bro by any chance u know if big Spike is around


----------



## DIPN714

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS




----------



## DIPN714

:0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## So.Cal Hopper

Que onda Happy how you doing homie i'm Alex's club member with the 62 just passing thru homie


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by 2ndchance_@Dec 18 2008, 08:17 PM~12470949
> *Que onda Happy how you doing homie i'm Alex's club member with the 62 just passing thru homie
> *


----------



## WinLoseOrTie

HEY FATBOY


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jan 12 2009, 12:12 AM~12677354
> *HEY FATBOY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:0


----------



## DIPN714

SO HOW U DOING HAPPY;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;THANKS


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jan 12 2009, 12:12 AM~12677354
> *HEY FATBOY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn hamburgers pizza fries and burritos at the same place damn 411 please


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Jan 13 2009, 12:11 PM~12692407
> *damn hamburgers pizza fries and burritos at the same place damn 411 please
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## DIPN714

*some body gots a lot of food 2 eat*


----------



## goose




----------



## streetshow

BAD ACCIENT HAPPEN TO ONE OF THE MEMBERS OF THE MANIACOS C.C. IN TEXAS.HIS CAR CAUGHT ON FIRE TO THE GROUND. THE SAD PART THAT HIS THREE OLD BOY SEATING IN THE BACK SEAT AND GOT 3DEGREE BURNS.HIM AND HIS WIFE ARE HURT ALSO. SO , MANIACOS L.A. ARE GOING TO THROW A PICNIC AT ELYSIAN PARK 10a.m.



ON SUNDAY 01-18-09.


TO RAISE MONEY TO HELP THOMAS AND FAMILY WITH MEDICAL EXPENSES.

WE ALSO SET AN ACCOUNT FOR MEDICAL BILLS HERE IS THE INFO :
WELLS FARGO BANK -
ROLAND D.


MICHELL - 
ACC#5358364635 - 
THANKS FOR ANY CONTRIBUTION PLEASE PRAY FOR THE HOMIE AND HIS FAMILY


----------



## MAJESTIX

www.majestixcarclub.com</span></a>


----------



## theonegodchose




----------



## Ganso313




----------



## old man lets hop

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jan 12 2009, 01:12 AM~12677354
> *HEY FATBOY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


   ALL YOU CAN EAT HAPPY :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714

;;;;;;;;;;;;; so whats up happy how u doing these days;;come on down and see us;;kool aids;;when u find da time;;bro;;big AL SAID IT;;WE GOT U A JOB :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714

GARCIA CUSTOMS


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:wave:


----------



## DIPN714

:0


----------



## old man lets hop

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Feb 25 2009, 03:12 PM~13110193
> *:0
> *


----------



## CHAVO313

wut up


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

:wave: :wave: que honda


----------



## DIPN714

QUOTE(koolaid365 @ Mar 10 2009, 04:29 AM) 
blowout sale march 15 2009 at koolaid shop all day hydro parts battery coils motors gears door bumper metal tires everything must go sunday cars free food and soft drinks also there will be a hop at the shop at 4 pm also new adex adel2 new coils new motors old motors solnoids battery wire dealer pricing old coils 10.00 a pair old solnoids 1.00 old motors 10.00 everybody can come clubs haters hoppers street guys call 1 323 864 5050 ask for koolaid or leo were we are or just ask somebody that lowrides bigfish video blow basketball shootout raffels what every not fighting gangbaggin or trippin that day please


----------



## Ganso313




----------



## DIPN714

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHAVO313

wut up


----------



## old man lets hop

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 12 2009, 12:24 PM~12680089
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## DIPN714

:biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714

ttt


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

que honda :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jayboy1

Q-vo


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## old man lets hop

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:nicoderm:


----------



## DIPN714

HAPPY COME ON OUT MAY 12 7;PM KOOL AID HOP AT SHOP


----------



## yayo63




----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:yes: :yes:


----------



## old man lets hop

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Aug 11 2009, 10:16 AM~14735365
> *:yes:  :yes:
> *


  :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## old man lets hop

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Aug 11 2009, 01:34 PM~14737137
> *  :0  :0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## DIPN714

pull up old man'''lol


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Aug 13 2009, 04:46 AM~14755037
> *pull up old  man'''lol
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## old man lets hop

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Aug 13 2009, 04:46 AM~14755037
> *pull up old  man'''lol
> *


   STOP TALKING SHIT PULL UP OR SHUT UP THATS THE WAY I DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CHENTEX3

:420: :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

i see u !!!!!! old man!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## old man lets hop

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Aug 13 2009, 10:22 PM~14765484
> *i see u !!!!!! old man!! :0  :0  :0
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 lets do this!!!! :0 :0


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Aug 18 2009, 09:29 AM~14803639
> * :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  lets do this!!!! :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 sup holms


----------



## old man lets hop

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Aug 18 2009, 09:29 AM~14803639
> * :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  lets do this!!!! :0  :0
> *


   LITTLE AL IS ALL TALK AND NO ACTION ,SO HE GOT SERVED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BY AN OLD MAN :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Aug 23 2009, 11:09 PM~14860964
> *   LITTLE AL IS ALL TALK AND NO ACTION ,SO HE GOT SERVED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BY AN OLD MAN  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ANGELBOY

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Aug 24 2009, 12:09 AM~14860964
> *   LITTLE AL IS ALL TALK AND NO ACTION ,SO HE GOT SERVED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BY AN OLD MAN  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


IM READY TO BRAKE YOUR LIL OLD ASS OFF :0  :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## old man lets hop

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Aug 24 2009, 02:21 PM~14865976
> *:0  :0
> IM READY TO BRAKE YOUR LIL OLD ASS OFF :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Aug 24 2009, 10:08 PM~14871267
> *:nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns: :guns: :burn:


----------



## old man lets hop

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Aug 24 2009, 10:10 PM~14871284
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :burn:
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :burn: :burn: :burn:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

:wave: :wave: que honda


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Aug 24 2009, 10:45 PM~14872201
> *:wave:  :wave: que honda
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Aug 24 2009, 01:21 PM~14865976
> *:0  :0
> go get ur car ready!!! :0 :0 more work less talk!!!*


----------



## DIPN714

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Aug 24 2009, 10:42 PM~14871647
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:
> :burn:  :burn:
> *


 :machinegun: 
:machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns: :machinegun: :machinegun: 
:machinegun: :guns: :guns: :guns: :machinegun: :burn: :yes: :yes:


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Aug 25 2009, 01:18 PM~14876558
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

im backkkkk watch out!!!!


----------



## JUST US

better rephrase that fatass... Both of us are back!!!!.. i think they enjoyed there 5 min of fame enough .. its time to burst their bubble... again! :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by JUST US_@Sep 6 2009, 09:14 PM~15000517
> *better rephrase that fatass... Both of us are back!!!!..  i think they enjoyed there 5 min of fame enough .. its time to burst their bubble... again! :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


 uffin: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

62 ready now?? i want to see that shit bring it to SD...


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by SEISDOSINTHE619_@Sep 7 2009, 09:35 AM~15003317
> *62 ready now?? i want to see that shit bring it to SD...
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :around: :around: :around: :h5:


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Sep 7 2009, 04:32 PM~15006231
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :around:  :around:  :around:  :h5:
> *


 hno:  :rant: :nicoderm:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:wave:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 8 2009, 12:12 PM~15015665
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## big nuts

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Sep 21 2009, 09:21 PM~15148165
> *
> *


sup big happy :wave:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Sep 21 2009, 08:24 PM~15148217
> *sup big happy :wave:
> *


was up you ready for vegas!!! :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Sep 21 2009, 09:35 PM~15148389
> *:biggrin:
> was up you ready for vegas!!! :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


WHERES THE VIDEO DICK????????


----------



## old man lets hop

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Sep 21 2009, 09:58 PM~15148804
> *WHERES THE VIDEO DICK????????
> *


  :0 :0 :0 :


----------



## JUST US

THE BEAST IS COMING!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Sep 21 2009, 08:58 PM~15148804
> *WHERES THE VIDEO DICK????????
> *


 :around: :around: :h5: :h5:


----------



## old man lets hop

> _Originally posted by JUST US_@Sep 21 2009, 11:58 PM~15149921
> *THE BEAST IS COMING!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


   :worship: :worship: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## DIPN714

thats what i heard</span>


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

TTT


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

YOU GUYS CAME RECOMMENDED FOR ENGRAVING BUT THIS IS ALL I FOUND IN THE TOPIC. WHERE CAN I CHECK OUT SOME WORK?


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Sep 22 2009, 10:02 AM~15152680
> *YOU GUYS CAME RECOMMENDED FOR ENGRAVING BUT THIS IS ALL I FOUND IN THE TOPIC. WHERE CAN I CHECK OUT SOME WORK?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hernans custom engraving


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Sep 22 2009, 07:49 AM~15151601
> *thats what i heard</span>
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Sep 22 2009, 02:38 PM~15153481
> *hernans custom engraving
> *


thank you


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Sep 22 2009, 12:09 PM~15153839
> *thank you
> *


----------



## Hernan

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Sep 22 2009, 12:38 PM~15153481
> *hernans custom engraving
> *


Thanks Happy always good luckin out homie.  

You rollin to Super Show this year???


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Sep 22 2009, 09:09 PM~15160006
> *Thanks Happy always good luckin out homie.
> 
> You rollin to Super Show this year???
> *


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Sep 23 2009, 11:30 PM~15170670
> *  :biggrin:
> 
> *


Yea Happy, you comin to play.... :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## WinLoseOrTie

u know garcia's customs be chopping
down all the competition :h5: 
the GOODTIMES & JUST US connection


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 23 2009, 11:26 PM~15171400
> *Yea Happy, you comin to play.... :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Sep 24 2009, 07:01 AM~15172624
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> u know garcia's customs be chopping
> down all the competition :h5:
> the GOODTIMES & JUST US connection
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5:


----------



## WinLoseOrTie

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Sep 24 2009, 08:21 AM~15172747
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


 :thumbsup: YOUR THUMB LOOKS LIKE IT WAS RUNNED OVER BY A TANK A COUPLE OF TIMES :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Sep 24 2009, 07:26 AM~15172793
> *:thumbsup: YOUR THUMB LOOKS LIKE IT WAS RUNNED OVER BY A TANK A COUPLE OF TIMES :0
> *


 :0 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: i will break u off for that!!!!!


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Sep 24 2009, 08:40 AM~15172926
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>POST THE VIDEO FATTASS*


----------



## old man lets hop

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 24 2009, 12:26 AM~15171400
> *Yea Happy, you comin to play.... :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


   JUSTUS IS GOING TO SERVE VEGAS


----------



## ANGELBOY

:0 :0


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Sep 24 2009, 04:24 PM~15177373
> *   JUSTUS IS GOING  TO SERVE VEGAS
> *


:0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Sep 24 2009, 03:24 PM~15177373
> *   JUSTUS IS GOING  TO SERVE VEGAS
> *


 :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## old man lets hop

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Sep 24 2009, 05:18 PM~15177838
> *:nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:
> *


  :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Sep 24 2009, 03:34 PM~15177466
> *:0  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Sep 24 2009, 08:01 AM~15172624
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> u know garcia's customs be chopping
> down all the competition :h5:
> the GOODTIMES & JUST US connection
> *


THERES ONLY ONE TEAM U GUYS CANT BEAT TEAM "HOW HIGH AND DA ALLSTARS"WE DO DA DAM THING!!!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Sep 25 2009, 06:43 PM~15188641
> *THERES ONLY ONE TEAM U GUYS CANT BEAT TEAM "HOW HIGH AND DA ALLSTARS"WE DO DA DAM THING!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## old man lets hop

> :roflmao: :roflmao: :nono: :nono: :nono:
> :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## old man lets hop

> :roflmao: :roflmao: :nono: :nono: :nono:
> :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :0 :0 :0 :0 :0
> 
> 
> 
> TTT
Click to expand...


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Sep 29 2009, 10:50 PM~15225590
> *        TTT
> *


was up granpa lets do this were back!!!!!!!! :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## Hernan

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## old man lets hop

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Sep 30 2009, 05:17 PM~15232316
> *
> *


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Sep 30 2009, 08:33 AM~15227364
> *was up granpa lets do this were back!!!!!!!!   :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS




----------



## old man lets hop

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 2 2009, 08:10 AM~15247765
> *
> *


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

PICTURES PLEASE


----------



## bigrocks85

whats up primo whats goin on for to day.JUST cillin in vages waching the uclaa game       :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JUST US

_*PRO HOPPER SAVES THE DAY AGAIN!!!!!*_ 



:biggrin: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :h5:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## JUST US

SNEAK PEAK.... uffin: uffin:


----------



## JUST US

ttt


----------



## rolling deep

:biggrin:


----------



## JUST US PRIMO

Let's do this in Vegas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:h5: :h5:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by JUST US_@Oct 3 2009, 07:25 PM~15260435
> *SNEAK PEAK.... uffin:  uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 theres going to be alot of :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :0


----------



## CHENTEX3

:420: :biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 5 2009, 11:07 AM~15272110
> *BECAUSE U GOT KICKED OUT THE BUFFET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by CHENTEX3_@Oct 5 2009, 10:43 AM~15272521
> *:420:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 5 2009, 10:51 AM~15272567
> *BECAUSE U GOT KICKED OUT THE BUFFET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WinLoseOrTie

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 5 2009, 11:51 AM~15272567
> *BECAUSE U GOT KICKED OUT THE BUFFET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


aaaaannnnnngggggeeeellll


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Oct 7 2009, 07:25 AM~15291624
> *aaaaannnnnngggggeeeellll
> *


dddddaaaammmmm!!!! leave him alone hes already scared!!!! :0 :0  :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## JUST US

im not gonna go to the buffet with u this time fatass!! last year when u got kicked out that shit was ebarassing...!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Oct 7 2009, 08:25 AM~15291624
> *aaaaannnnnngggggeeeellll
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by JUST US_@Oct 8 2009, 10:49 PM~15309434
> *im not gonna go to the buffet with u this time fatass!! last year when u got kicked out that shit was ebarassing...!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 9 2009, 12:15 AM~15309676
> *hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 9 2009, 09:40 AM~15311391
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


pm sent


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 9 2009, 10:00 AM~15312052
> *pm sent
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :machinegun: :machinegun: :burn:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

angel what time u want me to go to your house so i can break you off and retire you!!!!!!!! :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 HAPPY GOOD TO MEET YOU DOG


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by RIDIN FOR LIFE_@Oct 13 2009, 05:49 PM~15347482
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 HAPPY GOOD TO MEET YOU DOG
> *


    :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## ANGELBOY




----------



## ANGELBOY




----------



## JUST US

fatass thanks for the tacos on sunday after the hop... fuckin asshole!!!!! :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by JUST US_@Oct 13 2009, 11:27 PM~15350903
> *fatass thanks for the tacos on sunday after the hop... fuckin asshole!!!!! :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


DAAAAAAMMMMM.. AND THAT FUCKER ATE ALL 30 OF THEM TOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 13 2009, 10:41 PM~15350983
> *DAAAAAAMMMMM.. AND THAT FUCKER ATE ALL 30 OF THEM TOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: 
im telling fabian to break u off again!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 14 2009, 08:21 AM~15352528
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> im telling fabian to break u off again!!!! :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


FOR WHAT THEN HE'LL CALL TODD AND YOULL GET SCARED AGAIN hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## ANGELBOY




----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 14 2009, 09:48 AM~15353774
> *FOR WHAT THEN HE'LL CALL TODD AND YOULL GET SCARED AGAIN hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


 hno: hno: hno: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## ANGELBOY




----------



## ANGELBOY




----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 14 2009, 02:29 PM~15356811
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## CALII_323

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 14 2009, 03:29 PM~15356811
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: HAPPY TOOK THAT WIN HANDS DOWN


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN

> _Originally posted by CALII_323_@Oct 15 2009, 12:35 AM~15363307
> *:thumbsup: HAPPY TOOK THAT WIN HANDS DOWN
> *


HAPPY DID THAT ALL STARS ALL DAY STREET TEAM


----------



## Ganso313




----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Ganso313_@Oct 15 2009, 04:36 AM~15363795
> *
> *


 uffin: que onda!!! :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

View My Video


----------



## DIPN714

thats what iam talking about


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Oct 15 2009, 03:38 PM~15369517
> *thats what iam talking about
> *


    :biggrin:


----------



## CHENTEX3

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 15 2009, 04:21 PM~15369298
> *View My Video
> *



:0 :420: :yes: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## So.Cal Hopper

QUE ONDA HAPPY :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by 2ndchance_@Oct 15 2009, 03:51 PM~15369640
> *QUE ONDA HAPPY :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


que onda vegas was the sshhhiittt que no!!! :biggrin:


----------



## black84




----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by black84_@Oct 15 2009, 06:43 PM~15371588
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


any more pics big dog!!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

http://s607.photobucket.com/albums/tt151/e...09hopoff072.flv


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS




----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:0 :0 :0


----------



## mister x

i remember that chonchi good shit


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

que onda manteca rex!! :biggrin:


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 15 2009, 07:28 PM~15372312
> *que onda manteca rex!! :biggrin:
> *


haha aqui nomas dogg


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 15 2009, 08:28 PM~15372305
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## black84

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 15 2009, 07:52 PM~15371728
> *
> any more pics big dog!!!
> *


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by black84_@Oct 15 2009, 09:06 PM~15373622
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS




----------



## Ganso313

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 15 2009, 08:56 AM~15363846
> *uffin: que onda!!! :biggrin:
> *


no mucho!!!looking good con el impala!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Ganso313_@Oct 16 2009, 05:00 AM~15375498
> *no mucho!!!looking good con el impala!!! :thumbsup:
> *


que no se puso bueno en vegas... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 15 2009, 08:28 PM~15372305
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by SEISDOSINTHE619_@Oct 16 2009, 10:38 AM~15378137
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


que onda!!!


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 16 2009, 11:52 AM~15378262
> *que onda!!!
> *


I SEE THE DUECE BACK IN ACTION :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by SEISDOSINTHE619_@Oct 16 2009, 02:43 PM~15380525
> *I SEE THE DUECE BACK IN ACTION  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


yes it is im back for good now. no more vacations!!! :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 16 2009, 05:33 PM~15381493
> *yes it is im back for good now. no more vacations!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Ganso313

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 16 2009, 11:21 AM~15376152
> *que no se puso bueno en vegas... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:biggrin:


----------



## old man lets hop

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 17 2009, 02:34 PM~15387784
> *  :biggrin:
> *


 uffin: uffin: THATS RIGHT HAPPY THE KINGS ARE BACK UR THE KING OF DOUBLES AND IM THE KING OF EAST LA SINGLE THATS THE WAY WE ROLL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:biggrin:


----------



## SEISKUATROSS

PINCHE HAPPY UR DEUCE IS DOING BIG INCHES.


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Oct 18 2009, 01:18 PM~15393099
> *uffin:  uffin: THATS RIGHT HAPPY THE KINGS ARE BACK UR THE KING OF DOUBLES AND IM THE KING OF EAST LA SINGLE THATS THE WAY WE ROLL  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: 























:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :burn:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

have u seen me!!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by SEISKUATRO_@SS,Oct 18 2009, 12:27 PM~15393129
> *PINCHE HAPPY UR DEUCE IS DOING BIG INCHES.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY

:0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## ANGELBOY

:0 :0 :0 dont act stupid


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 19 2009, 11:53 AM~15402245
> *:0  :0  :0    dont act stupid
> *


are u a undercover black magic spy!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :uh: :uh:  :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## ANGELBOY

YES I KNOW YOU HAVE A THIRD EYE!!!!
:0 :0 :0 :uh: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :burn:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 19 2009, 02:13 PM~15402978
> *are u a undercover black magic spy!!!!! :0  :0  :0  :0  :uh:  :uh:    :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


na he just swings from any1s nutts :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Oct 19 2009, 03:36 PM~15403930
> *na he just swings from any1s nutts  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ANOTHER JELOUS GUY I BROKE HIS DADDYS CAR SAT ALL THE SWINGIN THIS GUY DOES AND HE AINT ALLOWED TO HIT RONS SWITCH...WHAT A WEINIE


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Oct 19 2009, 02:36 PM~15403930
> *na he just swings from any1s nutts  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


DAMMMMM!!!!! :0 :0


----------



## ANGELBOY




----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

<img src=\'http://i482.photobucket.com/albums/rr184/ophir_photo/Abdul.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
WAS UP BIG JOHN!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

WAS UP DARRYL DID U GET BROKEN OFF!!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

DARRYL AFTER THE HOP!!! :0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

CHUY AND DB :0 :0 :0


----------



## ANGELBOY

*a happy you sure look ready for school!!!!! what was this ur first grade pic!!*


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

IS THAT U ON A HOT DATE WITH BABY MOMMA!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ANGELBOY

for the publics safty should i post the whole pic uncencored


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

<img src=\'http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z129/Trisha_46_2007/Cartoons/FlyingCarpet.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
PICK ME UP JOHN!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 19 2009, 04:50 PM~15405417
> *for the publics safty should i post the whole pic uncencored
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 19 2009, 04:53 PM~15405462
> *<img src=\'http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z129/Trisha_46_2007/Cartoons/FlyingCarpet.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> PICK ME UP JOHN!! :0  :0  :0
> *


----------



## ANGELBOY

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## ANGELBOY




----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 19 2009, 09:42 PM~15409381
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## BigBoi 1

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 19 2009, 10:42 PM~15409381
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ANGELBOY

A HAPPY WHY YOU GET SO MAD WHEN YOU LOSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

IS THAT RON PISSING ON YOU ANGEL~!!!!!!!


----------



## BigBoi 1

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 19 2009, 10:56 PM~15409522
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IS THAT RON PISSING ON YOU ANGEL~!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ANGELBOY

FUCK IT IM JUST WATCH SOME CARTOONS!!!!!!!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

WAS UP RON WE STILL HOMIES!!


----------



## ANGELBOY

HEY HAPPY I SEE RON CAUGHT UP WITH YOUR ASS!!!! FUCKING WEINNIE!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 19 2009, 10:21 PM~15409744
> *HEY HAPPY I SEE RON CAUGHT UP WITH YOUR ASS!!!! FUCKING WEINNIE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

I SEE YOU WERE HUNGRY!!!


----------



## ANGELBOY

A HAPPY U SAID UR DOING OVER 110 INCHES RIGHT!!! DONT TRIP I GOT PICS CUZ IF I DIDNT IT WOULDNT OF HAPPENED!!!!!!


----------



## ANGELBOY

FOR REALS DICK YOUR THE MAN!!!!!! I GOT A PIC OF YOU ABOUT TO TAKE FLIGHT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

ANGEL BOY AFTER FABIAN BROKE HIM OFF!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

GOT WOOD!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## ANGELBOY

A HAPPY FOR REALS IM JUST PLAYIN!! TODD DIDNT BRAKE YOU OFF11111 DONT JUMPP!!!!!!!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

WHO AM I????


----------



## Teamblowme602

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 19 2009, 11:34 PM~15409859
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANGEL BOY AFTER FABIAN BROKE HIM OFF!!
> *


dam happy.


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Oct 19 2009, 10:39 PM~15409891
> *dam happy.
> *


WAS UP FRANK.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY

NAW ITS JUST HAPPY DOING 110 AGAIN!!


----------



## TONELOCO

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Teamblowme602

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 19 2009, 11:40 PM~15409892
> *WAS UP  FRANK.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


not to much just on here looking all this shit talking.


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

YOU OK ANGEL???


----------



## ANGELBOY

A HAPPY I SEEN YOU ROLLIN WITH YOUR HYNA TODAY I TOOK A PIC SO U COULDNT SAY PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN!!!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 19 2009, 10:50 PM~15409962



MISTER X WHERE YOU GOING!!


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 19 2009, 10:51 PM~15409967
> *MISTER X WHERE YOU GOING!![/size]
> *


taking ur hyna back she eats too much


----------



## TONELOCO

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 19 2009, 10:53 PM~15409979
> *taking ur hyna back she eats too much
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

IS THIS YOUR BABY MOMMA BEAVER!!


----------



## ANGELBOY

HAPPY I FOUND YOUR TWIN!!! FUCKERS LOOKS JUST LIKE YOU SAME CAMERA AND ALL!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

BEAVER WHEN THE YELLOW BUS PICKS HIM UP!!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

ANGEL WHEN HE WAS A BABY!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

ANGEL WHEN HE WAS A BABY!!


----------



## ANGELBOY

DAM HAPPY YOU DOING IT BIG OVER 113INCHES WHAT KINDA COILS U USING IN THE FRONT???


----------



## BIG MARC

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ANGELBOY

DAM HAPPY I KNEW YOU WERE GAY!!!


----------



## ANGELBOY

FUCK!!!!!! YOU LET THE "OLDMAN LETS HOPP" HIT IT TOO!!!!!!!!!YOU DOING BAD....


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 20 2009, 01:06 AM~15410328
> *:uh: :uh: :uh: im going to vegas and breaking you off buck tooth snichiing ass no friend having motherfucker!!! :angry: :angry: </span>*


----------



## loco4

:wave: :wave:


----------



## stevie d

oh shit :biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 20 2009, 12:36 PM~15413528
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh: im going to vegas and breaking you off  buck tooth snichiing ass no friend having motherfucker!!! :angry:  :angry: </span>
> *


HHHAHAHAA FUCK IT WHEN I GET KICKED OUT MY CLUB IM ROLLIN WITH YOU SINCE ALL THE REJECT END UP WITH A JUST US SHIRT!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

was up angel you wrapping a frame!!! :0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 20 2009, 12:39 PM~15414103
> *HHHAHAHAA FUCK IT WHEN I GET KICKED OUT MY CLUB IM ROLLIN WITH YOU SINCE ALL THE REJECT END UP WITH A JUST US SHIRT!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


rule #1 no snitching you dont qualify!!!+ :0 :0 :0


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

:roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 20 2009, 08:42 PM~15418766
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how much for a full frame angel!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 *


----------



## old man lets hop

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 20 2009, 01:39 PM~15414103
> *HHHAHAHAA FUCK IT WHEN I GET KICKED OUT MY CLUB IM ROLLIN WITH YOU SINCE ALL THE REJECT END UP WITH A JUST US SHIRT!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :burn:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

do i have a shit face!!!


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 19 2009, 11:39 PM~15409884
> *A HAPPY FOR REALS IM JUST PLAYIN!! TODD DIDNT BRAKE YOU OFF11111 DONT JUMPP!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 FOR REALS LOOK I GOT THE PIC TO PROVE YOU WON .THIS IS RIGHT AFTER THE HOPP..."FOR HAPPYS A JOLLY GOOD FELLOW"


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:0 :0 :0 :0 angel is that ur club!!! :0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

angel at black magics shop talking to ron like he is god!!!!!!! :0 :0


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 20 2009, 09:42 PM~15418766
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU STILL MAD I WALKED IN ON U AND UR MAN????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

beaver i knew you were gay!!!! </span>:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

angel where you going !!!!!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

i told you to lay off los compitas tacos!!!


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 21 2009, 04:05 PM~15425741
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM A BEAVER U DUMMIE THATS A LIL FAT SQUIRREL WITH GRAY HAIR!!! THATS GRAMPS CHEATING ON U!!!!!!!!!DAAMMMMM IS UR HEART BROKEN I GUESS THATS WHAT HAPPENS WHEN YOU GET LOCKED UP!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 21 2009, 03:16 PM~15425880
> *uh: suck balls!!!*


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

hei is a black magic spy and yes he will snitch you out!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 21 2009, 04:18 PM~15425894
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :uh:  :uh:  :THATS WHAT U DO CUZ YOU KEEP GETTING CAUGHT YOU DUMMIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:uh: :uh:


> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 21 2009, 03:16 PM~15425880
> *IM A BEAVER U DUMMIE THATS A LIL FAT SQUIRREL WITH GRAY HAIR!!! THATS GRAMPS CHEATING ON U!!!!!!!!!DAAMMMMM IS UR HEART BROKEN
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :0 :0 :0 :uh: :uh:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

dont look at me little puppet!!!


----------



## ANGELBOY

HAPPY U REALLY RUNNING THIS SHIT HUH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 21 2009, 03:27 PM~15426031
> *HAPPY U REALLY RUNNING THIS SHIT HUH!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wuts up with the black dot on all the pigs haha nevermind


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 21 2009, 04:48 PM~15426378
> *wuts up with the black dot on all the pigs haha nevermind
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
YOU CANT TELL!!!!! THIS LIL PIGGY WENT TO THE MARKET!!!!! 





















:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mister x

thats all folks


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

get off lay it low already just face it alex broke u off!!!! :0


----------



## mister x

:0 :0


----------



## old man lets hop

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 21 2009, 06:42 PM~15427697
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> get off lay it low already just face it alex broke u off!!!! :0
> *


   :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DIPN714

:0 :0 :0 :0 :buttkick: :buttkick: :guns: :uh: :thumbsup:   
;;;;;;;;;;;;;WHO SAID IT;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 21 2009, 03:59 PM~15425674
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0 angel is that ur club!!! :0  :0
> *


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Oct 22 2009, 07:06 PM~15439645
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :guns:  :uh:  :thumbsup:
> ;;;;;;;;;;;;;WHO SAID IT;;;;;;;;;;;
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## old man lets hop

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Oct 22 2009, 08:06 PM~15439645
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :guns:  :uh:  :thumbsup:
> ;;;;;;;;;;;;;WHO SAID IT;;;;;;;;;;;
> *


 uffin: uffin: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Oct 23 2009, 12:05 AM~15442269
> *uffin:  uffin:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns: :guns: :burn:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 23 2009, 10:28 AM~15445735
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :burn:
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## BigBoi 1

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Oct 22 2009, 08:06 PM~15439645
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :guns:  :uh:  :thumbsup:
> ;;;;;;;;;;;;;WHO SAID IT;;;;;;;;;;;*


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS




----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS




----------



## TexasHeat806




----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS




----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 25 2009, 07:10 PM~15463337
> *
> *


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 29 2009, 02:16 PM~15505623
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :burn: :tears: :tears:


----------



## chaio

I SEE YOU


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Oct 29 2009, 02:32 PM~15505763
> *I SEE YOU
> *


YOU SEE THEM!!!!!


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 29 2009, 03:33 PM~15505768
> *YOU SEE THEM!!!!!
> *


DONT ENY OF U FUCKERS WORK......................... :biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Oct 29 2009, 02:33 PM~15505780
> *DONT ENY OF U FUCKERS WORK......................... :biggrin:
> *


DONT ANY OF YOUUU FUCKERS WORK!!!!!


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 29 2009, 03:34 PM~15505791
> *DONT ANY OF YOUUU FUCKERS WORK!!!!!
> *


 :420:


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Oct 29 2009, 02:35 PM~15505802
> *:420:
> *


I HEARD THEY PULLED UP ON YOU!!!!!!????


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 29 2009, 03:36 PM~15505809
> *I HEARD THEY PULLED UP ON YOU!!!!!!????
> *


WHOS THEY?


----------



## ANGELBOY

*DEEZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ NUTZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ*
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 29 2009, 03:42 PM~15505866
> *DEEZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ NUTZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 29 2009, 01:42 PM~15505866
> *DEEZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ NUTZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## DIPN714

chaio and happy u guys gona do ur thang in moreno valley;;nov 14???


----------



## laid back in a lac

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 29 2009, 02:42 PM~15505866
> *DEEZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ NUTZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


he got you :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ~TRU~

View My Video


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Oct 29 2009, 03:46 PM~15506499
> *chaio  and  happy u guys gona do ur thang in moreno valley;;nov  14???
> *


----------



## old man lets hop

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Oct 29 2009, 08:57 PM~15509974
> *
> *


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by laid back in a lac_@Oct 29 2009, 09:52 PM~15509925
> *he got you  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


oh yeah fuck bag!!!! :scrutinize:


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Oct 29 2009, 03:46 PM~15506499
> *chaio  and  happy u guys gona do ur thang in moreno valley;;nov  14???
> *


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by chaio_@Oct 30 2009, 08:13 AM~15513709
> *oh yeah fuck bag!!!! :scrutinize:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:    :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Oct 30 2009, 09:13 AM~15513709
> *oh yeah fuck bag!!!! :scrutinize:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## laid back in a lac

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Oct 30 2009, 09:13 AM~15513709
> *oh yeah fuck bag!!!! :scrutinize:
> *


 :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: nut bucket :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JUST US satx

wazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzuppppppppp brooooo (happy)im back on layitlow took a small vacation !!!!!! got another ride im workn on here in sa will post up soon !!! get back man lost ur number to !!!


----------



## JUST US satx

<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_NCEc2NpFK0&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_NCEc2NpFK0&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>


----------



## JUST US satx

ok that didnt work lol my bad


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by JUST US satx_@Oct 31 2009, 11:03 PM~15526627
> *wazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzuppppppppp brooooo (happy)im back on layitlow took a small vacation !!!!!! got another ride im workn on here in sa will post up soon !!! get back man lost ur number to !!!
> *


was up big dogg!!!!!n ill hit u up


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by laid back in a lac_@Oct 31 2009, 11:37 PM~15526220
> *:rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant: nut bucket  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 wait till u get to work monday u seen what i did to jo jo....... hno:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

TTT for tha homie


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Nov 2 2009, 02:03 PM~15539476
> *TTT for tha homie
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## DIPN714

:0 :0 :0


----------



## JUST US satx

so whats popn brooooooo


----------



## 619sick duece

:biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by 619sick duece_@Nov 3 2009, 06:25 AM~15546997
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 29 2009, 08:33 AM~15502650
> *
> *


MAN, THAT DUCE IS NO JOKE HOMEBOY! GONNA BE HARD TO BEAT THAT! GOOD JOB HAPPY HOT, HOT, HOT.


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Nov 3 2009, 07:25 PM~15553042
> *MAN, THAT DUCE IS NO JOKE HOMEBOY! GONNA BE HARD TO BEAT THAT! GOOD JOB HAPPY HOT, HOT, HOT.
> *


i got that beat right happy!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714

man


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Nov 3 2009, 05:27 PM~15553064
> *i got that beat right happy!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## chaio

:biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:0


> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 3 2009, 05:35 PM~15553149
> *
> *











chaio i hope you dont do this when i wear your ass out with the deuce!!! :0 :0 :roflmao: :tears: :tears: :angel:


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 3 2009, 08:03 PM~15553471
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chaio i hope you dont do this when i wear your ass out with the deuce!!! :0  :0  :roflmao:  :tears:  :tears:  :angel:
> *


ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh what a dick :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Nov 3 2009, 05:25 PM~15553042
> *MAN, THAT DUCE IS NO JOKE HOMEBOY! GONNA BE HARD TO BEAT THAT! GOOD JOB HAPPY HOT, HOT, HOT.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 3 2009, 08:08 PM~15553529
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Nov 3 2009, 05:25 PM~15553042
> *MAN, THAT DUCE IS NO JOKE HOMEBOY! GONNA BE HARD TO BEAT THAT! GOOD JOB HAPPY HOT, HOT, HOT.
> *


san diego got nothing on this duece!!! :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 3 2009, 08:17 PM~15553612
> *u ready we can do this tomorrowwwwwwwwwwwwww L.A. BOY</span>*


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

maybe next time you will beat me !!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 3 2009, 08:17 PM~15553612
> *san diego got nothing on this duece!!! :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


fuck


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

stick a fork in it!!!! your threw!! :0 :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 3 2009, 08:35 PM~15553868
> *stick a fork in it!!!! your threw!! :0  :uh:  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 3 2009, 08:35 PM~15553868
> *stick a fork in it!!!! your threw!! :0  :uh:  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *










you gotta wear this when im done with u.


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Nov 3 2009, 06:54 PM~15554083
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you gotta wear this when im done with u.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :angry: :angry: :tears: :tears: :tears: 
this meens war!!!! :0


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 3 2009, 08:28 PM~15553760
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe next time you  will beat me !!!! :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *










HEY HAPPY I FOUND A PIC OF THE 62 SKYEN A SODA :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 3 2009, 08:57 PM~15554104
> *:0  :0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :angry:  :angry:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> this meens war!!!! :0
> *


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

hey chaio i was just playing dog you won come back!!!!! :tears: :tears: :tears: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 3 2009, 09:05 PM~15554201
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey chaio  i was just playing dog you won come back!!!!! :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


HEY HAPPY IS THIS YOUR FIRST LICK!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:0








chaio after he gets served by the deuce !!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

[SIZE=14]did u weld this it looks like yo ur welds!!! :0 :0 :0 :0  typical san diego lock up!!! :0 [/SIZE]


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 3 2009, 09:16 PM~15554337
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chaio after he gets served by the deuce !!!!!!!! :0  :0  :0
> *










THIS IS YOU WHEN YOU LOOSE


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 3 2009, 09:24 PM~15554452
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [SIZE=14]did u weld this it looks like yo ur welds!!!  :0  :0  :0  :0  typical san diego lock up!!! :0 [/SIZE]
> *


YEAH THATS A PICTURE YOU TOOK IN YOUR BACK YARD...........


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Nov 3 2009, 07:28 PM~15554497
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IS YOU WHEN YOU LOOSE
> *


THAT LOOKS LIKE TODD!! NOT ME!!! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

DONT LOOK SURPRISE THAT IS 116 INCHES ON THE BUMPER!!!!! :0 :0


----------



## ANGELBOY

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## laid back in a lac

:nicoderm: :420: :420: this shit is funny :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS




----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 4 2009, 07:13 AM~15558006
> *
> *


 WHAT UP LADIES


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Nov 4 2009, 06:43 AM~15558297
> *WHAT UP LADIES
> *


 :loco: :loco: :loco: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

HAS ANYBODY SEEN CHAIO DID HE ROLL OF THE BUILDING!!!! :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## ANGELBOY

:0


> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 4 2009, 12:51 PM~15561001
> *HAS ANYBODY SEEN CHAIO DID HE ROLL OF THE BUILDING!!!! :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

:wave: que honda


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Nov 4 2009, 12:01 PM~15561090
> *:wave: que honda
> *


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 4 2009, 02:09 PM~15561162
> *
> *










look who i found in my backyard.... :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Nov 4 2009, 06:03 PM~15563699
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look who i found in my backyard.... :biggrin:
> *


*public service announcment
THEY WILL BE NO HOPP BETWEEN HAPPY AND CHAIO
THESE TO DUMMIEs GOT Married pix or it didnt happen!*!



























:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

angel i knew you were on sucide watch alex broke you off that bad huh??? :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Nov 4 2009, 05:30 PM~15564075
> *and im still going to break off chaio!!!!!! :angry: :angry: :angry: *


----------



## ANGELBOY

a happy so i guess chaio wears the pants when the inlaws are around!!!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:uh: :uh:


> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Nov 4 2009, 05:39 PM~15564191
> *a happy so i guess chaio wears the pants when the inlaws are around!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: :rofl: :rofl: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## ANGELBOY

*a chaio i dont mean to be rude but your one ugly bride!!!!!!!!*!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

angel i know chaio is hurt but dam let him breath!!!!


----------



## So.Cal Hopper




----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by 2ndchance_@Nov 4 2009, 05:50 PM~15564353
> *
> *


que onda


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 4 2009, 06:49 PM~15564332
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dam happy you two have some ugly ass kids!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## TONELOCO

:biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:0 :0








WAS UP CHAIO!!! :0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

WAS UP TONE LOCO!!! :0 :0


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 4 2009, 07:19 PM~15565397
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WAS UP TONE LOCO!!! :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## laid back in a lac

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 4 2009, 08:19 PM~15565397
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WAS UP TONE LOCO!!! :0  :0
> *


THATS ME MEETING HAPPY FOR THE FRIST TIME :biggrin: :biggrin: AND I STILL GET CHILLS :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :h5:


----------



## laid back in a lac

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 4 2009, 08:19 PM~15565397
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WAS UP TONE LOCO!!! :0  :0
> *


LOOK EVERYONE ME AND HAPPY ARGUING ABOUT WHOS HIGHER!!!!!!!!!! WAS UP HAPPY :0 :0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by laid back in a lac_@Nov 4 2009, 11:28 PM~15567723
> *THATS ME MEETING HAPPY FOR THE FRIST TIME  :biggrin:  :biggrin: AND I STILL GET CHILLS  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :h5:
> *


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DIPN714

IF U HITTING HARD HOPPIN THEN THEY HATEING;;;;;;MAN!!!!</span>


----------



## laid back in a lac

BIG AL WHAT IT DO :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714

IT DO WHAT IT DO AND THATS ALOT;;;


----------



## laid back in a lac

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 5 2009, 12:41 AM~15567811
> *IT DO WHAT IT DO AND THATS ALOT;;;
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714

TRYING TO HANG WITH THE BEST OF THE BEST BUT GONA SERVE BEAR;;CERTIFIED RIDAZ


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 4 2009, 09:03 PM~15565206
> *:0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WAS UP CHAIO!!! :0  :0
> *


ha ha what up :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 5 2009, 01:34 AM~15567761
> *:0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *










this is how imma leave happy after new years :biggrin:


----------



## chaio

hey happy i found your first grade picture......................... :nicoderm:


----------



## ANGELBOY

dammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## chaio

what up


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Nov 5 2009, 11:46 AM~15571833
> *what up
> *


IM GOING TO REALLY BRAEK YOU OFF NOW!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Nov 5 2009, 12:46 PM~15571833
> *what up
> *


what up wheels


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Nov 5 2009, 02:59 PM~15572603
> *what up wheels
> *


chillen at the shop!!! :biggrin:


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 5 2009, 01:53 PM~15571904
> *IM GOING TO REALLY BRAEK YOU OFF NOW!!! :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


ha ha sure u are........... :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:0 :0 :0 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


> _Originally posted by chaio_@Nov 5 2009, 01:32 PM~15572991
> *ha ha sure u are........... :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


----------



## chaio

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 5 2009, 05:23 PM~15574067
> *:0  :0  :0  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: its gonna be a good one.......


----------



## jayboy1

wazzzzzzzzzzzzz uppppppppppppppp!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jayboy1

JUST US 4 LIFE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG BEAR63

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 5 2009, 12:44 AM~15567832
> *TRYING TO HANG WITH THE BEST OF THE BEST BUT GONA SERVE BEAR;;CERTIFIED RIDAZ
> *


 :werd: :nono: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chaio

what up everybody!!!!!!!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Nov 6 2009, 10:52 AM~15582990
> *what up everybody!!!!!!!!
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## chaio

poor cat seen happys car hopping.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:nono: :nono: :nono: :twak: :twak: :guns: :burn: :tears:


----------



## ANGELBOY

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 it was either the cat seen him hopp or seen him with JUST A TANKTOPP on... :0 :0 :0


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 6 2009, 01:50 PM~15583570
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :twak:  :twak:  :guns:  :burn:  :tears:
> *


i see u got mixed emotions ha ha ha :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Nov 6 2009, 01:09 PM~15584243
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  it was either the cat seen him hopp or seen him with JUST A TANKTOPP on... :0  :0  :0
> *


ANGEL DONT START YOU BLACK MAGIC UNDER COVER SPY!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 GO CHEW ON SOME TREES!!! :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Nov 6 2009, 01:31 PM~15584473
> *i see u got mixed emotions ha ha ha :biggrin:
> *


HEY I KNOW AN ENGRAVER THAT WILL DO YOUR CRUTCHES CHROME AND GOLD!!! HE SAID HE WILL THROW THEWHEEL CHAIR FOR FREE!!! :0 :0 :0 THAT WAY YOU AND LOZANO COULD LOOK FLY!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 6 2009, 03:49 PM~15584663
> *HEY I KNOW AN ENGRAVER THAT WILL DO YOUR CRUTCHES CHROME AND GOLD!!! HE SAID HE WILL THROW THEWHEEL CHAIR FOR FREE!!! :0  :0  :0  THAT WAY YOU AND LOZANO COULD LOOK FLY!!! :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


HA HA THATS ALL U GOT......


----------



## chaio

hey big happy i found u a special chair when u come out here.............................


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Nov 6 2009, 03:27 PM~15584999
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey big happy i found u a special chair when u come out here.............................
> *


hahahahahahhhahahadddaaaammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## jayboy1

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Nov 6 2009, 04:00 PM~15585297
> *hahahahahahhhahahadddaaaammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

<img src=\'http://i289.photobucket.com/albums/ll231/aquirozk/061026adouble.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
I GOT YOUR SPECIAL CHAIR!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## jayboy1

dont make me sick grandma on ur ass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by jayboy1_@Nov 6 2009, 06:20 PM~15587037
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont make me sick grandma on ur ass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

IS THAT BIG JOHNS NEW RIDE!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BIG BEAR63

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 6 2009, 08:29 PM~15587671
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IS THAT BIG JOHNS NEW RIDE!!!!!!! :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

LOZANO PUSHING CHAIO AFTER THEY LOSE TO MY 62 ON THE FIRST!!! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 6 2009, 08:39 PM~15587749
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <span style='color:red'>ddddaDDDDDDDAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMM
> MMMMMMM
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:*


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Nov 6 2009, 09:45 PM~15587790
> *ddddaDDDDDDDAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMM
> MMMMMMM
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *














WHAT U LAUGHING AT!!!! U SHOULD LOOK IN THE MIRROR FIRST LET ME HELP U OUT HERE U GO !!!!!!!!


----------



## chaio

I NEVER SEEN THIS EXIT N VEGAS.............................. :biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY

:0 :0 :tears: :tears:   :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Nov 7 2009, 12:31 PM~15591595
> *:0  :0  :tears:  :tears:      :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## chaio

YOU LOOK LIKE UR IN A GOOD MOOD TODAY


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Nov 7 2009, 09:06 AM~15591005
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I NEVER SEEN THIS EXIT N VEGAS.............................. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Nov 7 2009, 11:52 AM~15592061
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU LOOK LIKE UR IN A GOOD MOOD TODAY
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 7 2009, 02:01 PM~15592124
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WHAT U THINK BOUT THAT........... TONE SAID WHAT UP :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

was up chaio!!!! you look happy urself!!!!!!! :0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS




----------



## chaio

so i take it this is angelboy!!!!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

chaio i found a high school pic of you!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## chaio

HEY HAPPY IS THAT YOUR HOPPING SCALE WRAPED AROUND YOU ............... :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## chaio

:0


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Nov 7 2009, 10:06 AM~15591005
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I NEVER SEEN THIS EXIT N VEGAS.............................. :biggrin:
> *


lol thats in michigan


----------



## ANGELBOY

:0


> _Originally posted by chaio_@Nov 7 2009, 01:13 PM~15592197
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so i take it this is angelboy!!!!!
> *


 :0 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :0


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Nov 7 2009, 05:53 PM~15593682
> *lol thats in michigan
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: SO IT AINT MY ROAD :thumbsup:


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Nov 7 2009, 06:06 PM~15593749
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  SO IT AINT MY ROAD :thumbsup:
> *


i dont know about all that but i know its in troy mi lololololol


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Nov 7 2009, 06:14 PM~15593781
> *i dont know about all that but i know its in troy mi lololololol
> *


WHY DONT YOU HAVE UR CLUB NAME!!! ON UR PROFILE


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:nicoderm:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:roflmao: :roflmao: :wave:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 7 2009, 08:21 PM~15594924
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :wave:
> *


 :0


----------



## Eddie-Money

:wave:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Nov 7 2009, 10:58 PM~15595886
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 8 2009, 10:58 AM~15597618
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Nov 7 2009, 06:53 PM~15593682
> *lol thats in michigan
> *


LOL THE HOMIES NAME IS BEAVER.....................BEAVER ROAD HA HA FUNNY..


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Nov 8 2009, 04:03 PM~15599775
> *:wave:
> *


 :thumbsup: :0


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Nov 8 2009, 04:09 PM~15599823
> *LOL THE HOMIES NAME IS BEAVER.....................BEAVER ROAD HA HA FUNNY..
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: i didnt know we were in court!!!!!!! :0


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Nov 8 2009, 05:11 PM~15599839
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  i didnt know we were in court!!!!!!! :0
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Nov 8 2009, 04:15 PM~15599858
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Nov 8 2009, 05:19 PM~15599881
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :|


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Nov 8 2009, 03:19 PM~15599881
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS




----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 9 2009, 10:25 AM~15606382
> *
> *


:wave:


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Nov 9 2009, 01:31 PM~15609153
> *:wave:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Nov 9 2009, 02:34 PM~15609175
> *:twak:
> *


 :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Nov 9 2009, 01:41 PM~15609239
> *:buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Nov 9 2009, 01:29 PM~15609750
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ANGELBOY

a happy what the fuck is this???????


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Nov 9 2009, 07:10 PM~15613872
> *i dont know we got to ask chaio i always see him always holding on to these especialy todds from stret life!!!*


----------



## jayboy1

wazzzzzzzz up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ANGELBOY

:0


> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 9 2009, 09:05 PM~15614732
> *i dont know we got to ask chaio i always see him always holding on to these especialy todds from stret life!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com




----------



## 82 Q-Deville




----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by 82 Q-Deville_@Nov 10 2009, 12:15 PM~15621918
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## laid back in a lac

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Nov 9 2009, 08:10 PM~15613872
> *
> angel boy i know what that is thats happys 62 hes parting it out because it dont work no more :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :h5:
> 
> see you on new years angel boy i going to where that elco out on new years *


----------



## laid back in a lac

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Nov 7 2009, 01:44 PM~15592365
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HEY HAPPY IS THAT YOUR HOPPING SCALE WRAPED AROUND YOU ............... :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


is that his head :dunno: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

hey laid back after you done cleaning street fame shop come clean my garage!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

angel who uses this!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by laid back in a lac_@Nov 11 2009, 11:39 PM~15640875
> *i seya e what you meaan you gotta get your get back from when i broke u off at kool aids and dont trip youll be holding chivos chin after he gets broke off*


----------



## DIPN714

:0


----------



## jayboy1

GONNA BREAK U OFF ON THE FIRST 130 INCHES


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:0 :0 :0 hno: hno: hno:


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 12 2009, 01:26 AM~15641224
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DONT YOU MEAN (PIG PIN)*


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Nov 12 2009, 01:40 AM~15641295
> *i seya e what you meaan you gotta get your get back from when i broke u off at kool aids and dont trip youll be holding chivos  chin after he gets broke off
> *










:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: happys garage.......


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:0 :0 :0


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## jayboy1

wazz uuuppppppppppppppppppp!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Nov 12 2009, 03:31 PM~15646903
> *DAMAMMAMAMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Nov 12 2009, 02:38 PM~15646955
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: happys garage.......
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :guns: :guns: :machinegun: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## laid back in a lac

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 13 2009, 09:20 AM~15654471
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :guns:  :guns:  :machinegun:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 58RAG

TTT


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Nov 12 2009, 11:39 PM~15651653
> *DAMAMMAMAMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Nov 13 2009, 11:10 AM~15655363
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


SUCK ASS


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Nov 13 2009, 12:21 PM~15655475
> *SUCK ASS
> *


 :thumbsdown: :guns: :guns: :guns: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

laid back mad cause angel boy broke hiss ass off!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 13 2009, 12:40 PM~15655664
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laid back mad cause angel boy  broke hiss ass off!!! :0  :0  :0
> *


HES IN DENIAL HE DONT REMEMBER!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Nov 13 2009, 11:44 AM~15655710
> *HES IN DENIAL HE DONT REMEMBER!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ya he does!!!!! he went by gas hopping and i pulled him over for chipping, and broke him off!!and he was like but im single all mad! hahahahah


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Nov 13 2009, 02:36 PM~15656587
> *ya he does!!!!! he went by gas hopping and i pulled him over for chipping, and broke him off!!and he was like but im single all mad! hahahahah
> *


hahahahahaha no shit he never told me bout that ahahaha


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Nov 13 2009, 10:44 AM~15655710
> *HES IN DENIAL HE DONT REMEMBER!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## TONELOCO

:biggrin:


----------



## laid back in a lac

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Nov 13 2009, 01:36 PM~15656587
> *ya he does!!!!! he went by gas hopping and i pulled him over for chipping, and broke him off!!and he was like but im single all mad! hahahahah
> *


oh i remember the one one you where pushing around when i was driving around and you still lost to a grey cutless that straight game was swinging :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## laid back in a lac

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 13 2009, 05:31 PM~15658563
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: i dont hop with cars that cant drive thats why i gas it on him and drug chrome on him :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by TONELOCO_@Nov 13 2009, 04:50 PM~15658751
> *:biggrin:
> *




WAS UP TONE ****!!!! WHERES THE COCK BLOCKER!!!!!! :0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by laid back in a lac_@Nov 13 2009, 06:15 PM~15659421
> *WHERE DO YOU KEEP THE SHOP BROOM IN THE TRUNK TOO :0 :biggrin: *


----------



## laid back in a lac

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Nov 4 2009, 06:39 PM~15564191
> *a happy so i guess chaio wears the pants when the inlaws are around!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


happy get off my batteries cables :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

where is chaio is he in therapy class for his leg!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## laid back in a lac

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 13 2009, 07:16 PM~15659429
> *WAS UP TONE ****!!!! WHERES THE COCK BLOCKER!!!!!! :0  :0
> *


was up fatty who angel baby :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## laid back in a lac

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 13 2009, 07:21 PM~15659462
> *where is chaio is he in therapy class for his leg!!! :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


at the pad


----------



## laid back in a lac

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 13 2009, 07:18 PM~15659441
> *\\
> 
> WHERE DO YOU KEEP THE SHOP BROOM IN THE TRUNK TOO :0  :biggrin:
> *


no its stuck in one of your head wrinkles :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by laid back in a lac_@Nov 13 2009, 06:20 PM~15659452
> *happy get off my batteries cables  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## laid back in a lac

was going on at happy fatty farms  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:0 :0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by laid back in a lac_@Nov 13 2009, 06:23 PM~15659479
> *no its stuck in one of your head wrinkles  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *












was up laid back you look fly!!!! going to the club!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## laid back in a lac

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 13 2009, 07:30 PM~15659535
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was up laid back you look fly!!!! going to the club!!! :0  :0  :0
> *


it looks like chippin d before he cut his hair off :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## laid back in a lac

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Nov 13 2009, 07:29 PM~15659530
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


was up perm :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by laid back in a lac_@Nov 13 2009, 07:32 PM~15659552
> *was up perm  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :h5: sup youngster


----------



## laid back in a lac

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Nov 13 2009, 07:34 PM~15659562
> *:h5: sup youngster
> *


putting together a car for angel baby from vegas and chippin d


----------



## laid back in a lac

:wave: :buttkick: :scrutinize:


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by laid back in a lac_@Nov 13 2009, 07:11 PM~15659395
> *oh i remember the one one you where pushing around when i was driving around and you still lost to a grey cutless that straight game was swinging  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


nope i drove that shit draggin that bumper and you sped off like the chicken little u were.... and it was the damu riders with the grey cutlass.. remeber your ass backed out real quick after i tore the panties off you!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: but anyways weres chivo still hoppin around at the shop!!!!


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by laid back in a lac_@Nov 13 2009, 07:37 PM~15659582
> *putting together a car for angel baby from vegas and chippin d
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 YOUR STILL LAID BACK SMOKING CRACK


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by laid back in a lac_@Nov 13 2009, 07:21 PM~15659464
> *was up fatty who angel baby :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ANGELBOY

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by chaio_@Nov 13 2009, 03:29 PM~15657459
> *hahahahahaha no shit he never told me bout that ahahaha
> *


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## laid back in a lac

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Nov 13 2009, 11:52 PM~15661741
> *nope i drove that shit draggin that bumper and you sped off like the chicken little u were.... and it was the damu riders with the grey cutlass.. remeber your ass backed out real quick after i tore the panties off you!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  but anyways weres chivo still hoppin around at the shop!!!!
> *


you where push that shit i drove my lac from diego to kool aids and back you had no drive shaft there for you gets no play, but dont trip on new years im going to break off what ever you got :yes: :yes: and that grey cutless served you and fred was on the switch from my club but the car was damu riders but fuck that im going to pluck out all your ass hairs on new years :yes: :yes: talk to you later angel baby :0 :0 :0


----------



## laid back in a lac

im out off to the shop to go and work on this monster of mine for new years :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## laid back in a lac

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Nov 14 2009, 12:00 AM~15661791
> *:0  :0
> :0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


no drive shift it cant happen :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## ANGELBOY

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by laid back in a lac_@Nov 14 2009, 09:51 AM~15663399
> *you where push that shit i drove my lac from diego to kool aids and back you had no drive shaft there for you gets no play, but dont trip on new years im going to break off what ever you got  :yes:  :yes: and that grey cutless served you and fred was on the switch from my club but the car was damu riders but fuck that im going to pluck out all your ass hairs on new years  :yes:  :yes: talk to you later angel baby  :0  :0  :0
> *


WHY YOU GOTTA PULL THEM ALL OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 
AND STOP CRYING THE SLIP FELL OUT.... DONT HATE IT STILL DROVE OFF PATTY CAKES!!!!!!!


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Nov 14 2009, 12:52 AM~15661741
> *nope i drove that shit draggin that bumper and you sped off like the chicken little u were.... and it was the damu riders with the grey cutlass.. remeber your ass backed out real quick after i tore the panties off you!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  but anyways weres chivo still hoppin around at the shop!!!!
> *


WHAT UP MIJA HERD YOU ASKING FOR ME!!!!!!!!!!    IMMA TAKE MY CRUTCHES WITH ME ON NEW YEARS AND SMACK U AND HAPPY ACROSS THE FACE WITH IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:0 :0 :0


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Nov 14 2009, 06:40 PM~15666380
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


WHAT IT DO BIG PERM


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Nov 14 2009, 05:41 PM~15666389
> *WHAT IT DO BIG PERM
> *


sup homie..so it's go'n down 2nite in the valley ...


----------



## big nuts

:uh: FUCK THIS TOPIC TOO ALL CRY BABYS!!! :biggrin: SUP EVERY ONE !!! THE NEW YEAR IS COMEING !!! SUPPRISE SUPPISE


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 14 2009, 05:46 PM~15666409
> *:uh:  FUCK THIS TOPIC TOO ALL CRY BABYS!!! :biggrin: SUP EVERY ONE !!! THE NEW YEAR IS COMEING !!! SUPPRISE SUPPISE
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## big nuts

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Nov 14 2009, 05:45 PM~15666407
> *sup homie..so it's go'n down 2nite in the valley ...
> *


SUP PERM :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 14 2009, 05:46 PM~15666412
> *SUP PERM :biggrin:
> *


 :h5: wut's crack'n spike.. u kno the same ol ..to much :rant: :tears: foo's jus cant give no prop's..always sum1 hate'n .. :cheesy:


----------



## big nuts

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Nov 14 2009, 05:51 PM~15666437
> *:h5: wut's crack'n spike.. u kno the same ol ..to much :rant:  :tears: foo's jus cant give no prop's..always sum1 hate'n .. :cheesy:
> *


DONT TRIP WE GOING TO SHOW THEM!! BELIVE THAT


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 14 2009, 06:46 PM~15666409
> *:uh:  FUCK THIS TOPIC TOO ALL CRY BABYS!!! :biggrin: SUP EVERY ONE !!! THE NEW YEAR IS COMEING !!! SUPPRISE SUPPISE
> *


WHAT UP FAT BOY!!!


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Nov 14 2009, 05:41 PM~15666389
> *WHAT IT DO BIG PERM
> *


get off his nuts already


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by laid back in a lac_@Nov 14 2009, 09:57 AM~15663441
> *no drive shift it cant happen  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


whut up og rider u still gonna stab chaio in the back and steel his crutch and brake him off!!! :0 :cheesy:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Nov 14 2009, 07:20 PM~15667362
> *get off his nuts already
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## switches4life

:0


----------



## laid back in a lac

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Nov 14 2009, 08:22 PM~15667370
> *whut up og rider u still gonna stab chaio in the back and steel his crutch and brake him off!!! :0  :cheesy:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :buttkick: :nono: :nono: :rant: :rant:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP

what's up happy you geting ready 4 new years hop big dog see you fools out there!!!!!


----------



## laid back in a lac

:nicoderm: pick a boo


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

any body seen chaio i hope he didnt jump off a cliff   :tears: :tears: :angel: :angel: :0 :0


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 16 2009, 10:24 AM~15678455
> *any body seen chaio i hope he didnt jump off a cliff     :tears:  :tears:  :angel:  :angel:  :0  :0
> *


IMMA TEAR UR ASS UP SLAPPY.................... I HAD BETER THINGS TO DO THIS WEEKEND...... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Nov 15 2009, 12:11 PM~15671391
> *what's up happy you geting ready 4 new years hop big dog see you  fools out there!!!!!
> *


 uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Nov 16 2009, 10:24 AM~15679569
> *IMMA TEAR UR ASS UP SLAPPY....................  I HAD BETER THINGS TO DO THIS WEEKEND...... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


like look for lead!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 16 2009, 12:08 PM~15680027
> *<span style='color:blue'>a happyshut up !!! or he gonna get his dad again!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0*


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Nov 16 2009, 11:29 AM~15680248
> *hno: hno: hno: hno: :nono: :nono: :wow: :wow: :wow: what a weeeenie!!!*


----------



## TRU*SA*67

WESS UP HAPPY ! WE'RE HAVING A CAR SHOW N HOP ON DEC SIXTH @ ANGELS STATDIUM . WOULD LIKE TO C U GUYS COME OUT N SUPPORT $300.00 FOR FIRST PLACE ON EACH CATOGORY SINGLE, DOUBLE, AND RADICAL :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:0


> _Originally posted by 1961rag_@Nov 16 2009, 05:46 PM~15683998
> *WESS UP HAPPY ! WE'RE HAVING A CAR SHOW N HOP ON DEC SIXTH @ ANGELS STATDIUM . WOULD LIKE TO C U GUYS COME OUT N SUPPORT $300.00 FOR FIRST PLACE ON EACH CATOGORY SINGLE, DOUBLE, AND RADICAL :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mr low low

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 16 2009, 10:09 PM~15685738
> *:0
> :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Nov 16 2009, 10:39 PM~15687886
> *
> *


 :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :nono: :loco: :r :uh: ant: :roflmao:


----------



## ANGELBOY

WHAT UP WEINIE!!!!!!! THATS U CHAIO :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Nov 17 2009, 09:30 AM~15690665
> *WHAT UP WEINIE!!!!!!! THATS U CHAIO :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:0 :0 GOT WOOD?? :0


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 17 2009, 04:20 PM~15693582
> * :0  :0 GOT WOOD?? :0
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## ANGELBOY

THERES RAG TOPS, AND THERE VINYLE TOPS AND THEN THERE TANKTOPPS???? :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Nov 17 2009, 07:18 PM~15696031
> *THERES RAG TOPS, AND THERE VINYLE TOPS AND THEN THERE TANKTOPPS???? :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## JOEMAN

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 17 2009, 06:36 PM~15696346
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## laid back in a lac

what it do :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jayboy1

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

chaio you cant play they got you on lock down!!! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 18 2009, 09:46 PM~15709855
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <span style='color:blue'>hahahahahhahahaahahah daaammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm*


----------



## laid back in a lac

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 18 2009, 09:46 PM~15709855
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chaio you cant play they got you on lock down!!!  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
was up happy i mean flappy i mean un cooked bacon :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

was up laidback are you smoking !!!! i got a chesse burger!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## laid back in a lac

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Nov 18 2009, 09:48 PM~15709870
> *hahahahahhahahaahahah daaammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> *


dam you studer when you type :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## laid back in a lac

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 18 2009, 09:50 PM~15709908
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was up laidback are you smoking !!!! i got a chesse burger!!! :0  :0  :0
> *


thats was you when you where skinner


----------



## laid back in a lac

you always got to things on your mind food and angel boy :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

was up laid back you doing bad!!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by laid back in a lac_@Nov 18 2009, 08:54 PM~15709953
> *you always git two pairs of nuts chaios and darryls!!! :0 :0 *


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 18 2009, 09:57 PM~15709998
> *you always git two pairs of nuts chaios and darryls!!!  :0  :0
> *


DAMM I WONDER HOW HE WALK WITH BOTH THEM AROUND!!!????? :0 :0 :0


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 18 2009, 09:56 PM~15709978
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was up laid back you doing bad!!!
> *


DAMM HE DOING BAD!!!! :0


----------



## laid back in a lac

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 18 2009, 09:56 PM~15709978
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i smoke weed not crack fat ass *


----------



## laid back in a lac

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 18 2009, 09:57 PM~15709998
> *you always git two pairs of nuts chaios and darryls!!!  :0  :0
> *


you and darryl always talking about some nuts in someone mouth or where you talking about food again


----------



## laid back in a lac

> _Originally posted by Sunny D-lite_@May 28 2007, 08:33 PM~7996095
> *http://i18.tinypic.com/4tzwmpx.jpg[/img]]
> *



shit even your t shirt has rolls just like your fat ass head :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## laid back in a lac

> _Originally posted by Sunny D-lite_@May 28 2007, 08:36 PM~7996127
> *alex double pump
> http://i18.tinypic.com/4udyhqo.jpg[/img]]
> *



that shirt looks like its choking the fuck out of you  :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## laid back in a lac

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## laid back in a lac

i see u


----------



## laid back in a lac

:ugh: happy where did you go  :dunno: :uh: maybe down there :ugh: 














































nope :nosad: shit :angry: 


































































cant be hard to find his ass :h5: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chaio

WHAT UP TONE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## old man lets hop

uffin: uffin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Nov 18 2009, 10:25 PM~15711070
> *WHAT UP TONE!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :tears: :tears: :angel: :h5: :h5:


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 19 2009, 02:06 AM~15711791
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :tears:  :tears:  :angel:  :h5:  :h5:
> *










:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: what up happy!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Nov 19 2009, 08:14 AM~15713391
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: what up happy!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

was up you can play now!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## laid back in a lac

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Nov 19 2009, 09:14 AM~15713391
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: what up happy!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

sup homie's :h5:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by chaio_@Nov 18 2009, 10:25 PM~15711070
> *WHAT UP TONE!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


TONEHOMO!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@May 29 2007, 12:54 AM~7997744
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Nov 19 2009, 03:43 PM~15717726
> *
> *


the cool part about it there my cars!!!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 19 2009, 03:45 PM~15717740
> *the cool part about it there my cars!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## chaio

HEY HAPPY WHATS THIS REMIND YOU OF????????????


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Nov 19 2009, 03:50 PM~15717816
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HEY HAPPY WHATS THIS REMIND YOU OF????????????
> *


    :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 19 2009, 05:52 PM~15717835
> *      :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


BEAVERS ELCO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

what does this remind you of!!!


----------



## old man lets hop

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Nov 19 2009, 04:50 PM~15717816
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HEY HAPPY WHATS THIS REMIND YOU OF????????????
> *


  BACK OFF OR :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Nov 19 2009, 03:54 PM~15717862
> *BEAVERS ELCO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0  :0  :0
> *


 :nicoderm: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Nov 19 2009, 05:55 PM~15717883
> *  BACK OFF  OR :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


OR WHAT YOUR GONNA BEAT UP MY KNEE CAPS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:0 :0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Nov 19 2009, 03:57 PM~15717904
> *OR WHAT YOUR GONNA BEAT UP MY KNEE CAPS :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :guns: :guns: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## chaio

WHAT UP PERM...


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Nov 19 2009, 04:00 PM~15717948
> *WHAT UP PERM...
> *


WHAT A SUCK ASS!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 19 2009, 06:02 PM~15717973
> *WHAT A SUCK ASS!!!!!! :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


BLAH BLAH BLAH.................. :buttkick:


----------



## chaio

YOU BETTER GET YOUR ASS OFF THE COMPUTER AND GET BACK TO WORK ON THAT BLUE BERRY FLOAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ANGELBOY

a happy life sucks sometimes


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Nov 19 2009, 04:50 PM~15717816
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HEY HAPPY WHATS THIS REMIND YOU OF????????????
> *


a chaio what does this remind u ofl??????????


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## chaio

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-PFpd2eCl4
GO HAPPY GO HAPPY ITS UR BIRTHDAY


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by chaio+Nov 19 2009, 05:00 PM~15717948-->
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT UP PERM...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by GARCIA [email protected] 19 2009, 05:02 PM~15717973
> *WHAT A SUCK ASS!!!!!! :0  :0  :0  :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-chaio_@Nov 19 2009, 06:45 PM~15719301
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-PFpd2eCl4
> GO HAPPY GO HAPPY ITS UR BIRTHDAY
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Nov 19 2009, 05:45 PM~15719301
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-PFpd2eCl4
> GO HAPPY GO HAPPY ITS UR BIRTHDAY
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## laid back in a lac

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Nov 19 2009, 06:45 PM~15719301
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-PFpd2eCl4
> GO HAPPY GO HAPPY ITS UR BIRTHDAY
> *


happy b day happy how old r u and how old r u in pig years :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## laid back in a lac

what it do perm triple o geeeeeeeeeeee :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by laid back in a lac_@Nov 19 2009, 08:39 PM~15720714
> *what it do perm triple o geeeeeeeeeeee :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


sup lil homie.. wut's crack'n out in the big deigo


----------



## laid back in a lac

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Nov 19 2009, 08:56 PM~15721011
> *sup lil homie.. wut's crack'n out in the big deigo
> *


getting theses monsters ready for the frist


----------



## old man lets hop

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Nov 19 2009, 05:11 PM~15718099
> *BLAH BLAH BLAH.................. :buttkick:
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :burn: :burn:


----------



## laid back in a lac




----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

WHOS THIS!!! :0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:0 :0 :0 
:0 :0 :0 
:0 :0 :0 


WHOS THIS!!!!!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## chaio

:loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: TALKEN TO YOUR SELF AGAIN HUH...............


----------



## ANGELBOY




----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R23UuzMaheI
alex vs angel!!!! :0 :0


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 22 2009, 04:02 PM~15745835
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R23UuzMaheI
> alex vs angel!!!! :0  :0
> *


WWWWWWWWWWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ALEX WORE UR ASS OUT ANGELBOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## laid back in a lac

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 22 2009, 03:02 PM~15745835
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R23UuzMaheI
> alex vs angel!!!! :0  :0
> *


 
dam alex check the fuck out of you!!!!!!!! you might as well turn that truck into a 4x4 rock climber :barf: :barf: :nono: :rofl: :roflmao: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :buttkick:


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by chaio+Nov 22 2009, 06:00 PM~15747014-->
> 
> 
> 
> WWWWWWWWWWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW  ALEX WORE UR ASS OUT ANGELBOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-laid back in a lac_@Nov 22 2009, 06:15 PM~15747121
> *
> SO HOW WAS UR DATE LAST NIGHT WITH THE FAT CHICK???????????OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 TOLD U Chaio your homie is a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ANGELBOY

A HAPPY I FOUND CHAIO'S CAR


----------



## Eddie-Money

*WHAT'S POPPIN HAPPY :wave: *


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Nov 22 2009, 06:05 PM~15747623
> *nice sticker chaio!!!! thats to clean for a diego car!!!*


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by laid back in a lac_@Nov 22 2009, 05:15 PM~15747121
> * heard you drove 5 hours to meet a fat chick!!!! there not that big in san diego!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 you doing bad!!!</span>*


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Nov 22 2009, 06:08 PM~15747652
> *WHAT'S POPPIN HAPPY :wave:
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

IS THIS YOUR LADY TONY!!!!! MS PARKER!!!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## laid back in a lac

:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## laid back in a lac

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Nov 22 2009, 07:03 PM~15747599
> *
> SO HOW WAS UR DATE LAST NIGHT WITH THE FAT CHICK???????????OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  TOLD U Chaio your homie is a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yeah your sister scared me at frist but she was cool :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## laid back in a lac

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 22 2009, 09:07 PM~15749038
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IS THIS YOUR LADY TONY!!!!! MS PARKER!!!!!!  :0  :0  :0
> *


no thats yours and shes on her why to the shop because she wants thats peice of shit to hit bumper and not chip out like your deuce :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## laid back in a lac

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 22 2009, 07:13 PM~15747708
> *i heard you drove 5 hours to meet a fat chick!!!! there not that big in san diego!!!! :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 you doing bad!!!
> *


you got me  but its beter then rolling around in the mud in your back yard chuying on pump heads and why dont you let angel boy go to your house no more i heard your garage was bigger untill he started eatting the mother fucken roof while you had your back turned :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## laid back in a lac

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Nov 22 2009, 07:05 PM~15747623
> *
> 
> dam angel boy doing bad :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## laid back in a lac

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 22 2009, 07:10 PM~15747673
> *nice sticker chaio!!!! thats to clean for a diego car!!!
> *


thats why you and angel boy went half on it :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by laid back in a lac_@Nov 23 2009, 12:13 AM~15750846
> *
> 
> dam angel boy doing bad :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:wave:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Nov 23 2009, 11:06 AM~15754640
> *:wave:
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 23 2009, 01:37 PM~15754981
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT A SUCK ASS!!!


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Nov 22 2009, 07:05 PM~15747623
> *A HAPPY I FOUND CHAIO'S CAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Mr. GOON




----------



## DIPN714

wow angel boy looks like u digging a big hole u cain't get out of;;who said it


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 22 2009, 09:07 PM~15749038
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IS THIS YOUR LADY TONY!!!!! MS PARKER!!!!!!  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Nov 23 2009, 05:17 PM~15758631
> *WHAT A SUCK ASS!!!
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 23 2009, 10:47 PM~15762599
> *wow  angel boy looks like u digging a big hole u cain't get out of;;who said it
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## mr low low

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Nov 24 2009, 10:23 AM~15766116
> *hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Nov 23 2009, 11:39 PM~15762474
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: YOU BETTER BE READY TOO HANG EM LOW :0 :0


----------



## chaio

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uEOy-i2ZjOI
A HAPPY LOOK WHAT I FOUND WHAT DO U THINK HAPPEND HERE.....
JUS BROUGHT BACK SOME MESSED UP MEMORIES FOR U


----------



## chaio

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pp7d8C6nYW0
i got the white and blue lincoln doin 70's and happy is still stuck in the 60's with a g body........................


----------



## chaio

found some dirt on happy hes a undercover chipper!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Nov 25 2009, 09:54 PM~15784570
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uEOy-i2ZjOI
> A HAPPY LOOK WHAT I FOUND WHAT DO U THINK HAPPEND HERE.....
> JUS BROUGHT BACK SOME MESSED UP MEMORIES FOR U
> *


HAPPY GETTING BROKE DA FUCK OFF!!!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Nov 25 2009, 09:18 PM~15784886
> *HAPPY GETTING BROKE DA FUCK OFF!!!!
> *


big weinee your washed up big d took over!!!!


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 25 2009, 11:24 PM~15784964
> *big weinee your washed up big d took over!!!!
> *


HEY HAPPY DONT GET MAD CUZ HES TELLING IT LIKE IT IS...... U A ROOKIE..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chaio

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=24i1hY3AKwM WOW WHAT A CHIPPER(HAPPY) :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:0


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pp7d8C6nYW0
> i got the white and blue lincoln doin 70's and happy is still stuck in the 60's with a g body........................
> [/quote
> 
> and i did it all alone DADDY didnt help me!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## chaio

> :0
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pp7d8C6nYW0
> i got the white and blue lincoln doin 70's and happy is still stuck in the 60's with a g body........................
> [/quote
> 
> <span style='color:blue'>.(U DOING BAD) uffin:
Click to expand...


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Nov 25 2009, 09:29 PM~15785006
> *HEY HAPPY DONT GET MAD CUZ HES TELLING IT LIKE IT IS......  U A ROOKIE..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



rookie you never beat me !!! when have u beat me!!!! :0   stop taking other peoples glory shots!!!! you special ed student!!!! :0 :0


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 25 2009, 11:42 PM~15785152
> *rookie you never beat me !!! when have u beat me!!!! :0     stop taking other peoples glory shots!!!! you special ed student!!!! :0  :0
> *


HA HA HA DAM HAPPY I MUST OF TOUCHED A NERVE YOU SOUND PISSED YOU ALL RIGHT????? :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Nov 25 2009, 09:44 PM~15785165
> *HA HA HA DAM HAPPY I MUST OF TOUCHED A NERVE YOU SOUND PISSED YOU ALL RIGHT????? :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 25 2009, 11:49 PM~15785210
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :no: YOUR NOT GONNA WIN THIS TIME.......


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Nov 25 2009, 09:54 PM~15785296
> *:no: YOUR NOT GONNA WIN THIS TIME.......
> *




__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










STREET FAME at its best!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## laid back in a lac

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 26 2009, 12:03 AM~15786048
> *
> 
> 
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]fuckin ball gazer[/SIZE] :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0*


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HAVE A HAPPY THANKS GIVING


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 26 2009, 01:03 AM~15786048
> *
> 
> 
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STREET FAME at its best!!!! :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


AWW WHAT A QUIER I WONDER WHAT TOU WERE LOOKING AT TO GET THIS PICTURE............... :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 25 2009, 11:31 PM~15786336
> *HAVE A HAPPY THANKS GIVING
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Nov 26 2009, 08:01 AM~15788210
> *AWW WHAT A QUIER I WONDER WHAT TOU WERE LOOKING AT TO GET THIS PICTURE............... :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :wow: :wow:   :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY

dddddaaaammmmmmm


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 26 2009, 10:38 AM~15789080
> *:cheesy:
> *


 IS THE 62 AND CUTLAS READY FOR NEW YEARS.


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 26 2009, 12:19 PM~15789976
> *IS THE 62 AND CUTLAS READY FOR NEW YEARS.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 SOME IS GONNA GET SERVE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 26 2009, 11:19 AM~15789976
> *IS THE 62 AND CUTLAS READY FOR NEW YEARS.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :h5: :h5:


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 26 2009, 01:19 PM~15789976
> *IS THE 62 AND CUTLAS READY FOR NEW YEARS.
> *


NOPE :0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Nov 26 2009, 02:39 PM~15791659
> *NOPE  :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

:nicoderm:


----------



## chaio

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5SMuV87vMqY good luck happy...........


----------



## dena4life-D

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5SMuV87vMqY good luck happy...........
> [/quote]
> :0 NEW YEARS IS ALL I CAN SAY NEY YEARS IS ALL I CAN SAY NEW YEARS IS ALL I CAN SAY CAR LOOKS GOOD  BUTT YOU NO WE GOING 2 GET THAT CHIO :0


----------



## Genious!!ON TOP

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5SMuV87vMqY good luck happy...........
> [/quote]
> :0 NEW YEARS IS ALL I CAN SAY NEY YEARS IS ALL I CAN SAY NEW YEARS IS ALL I CAN SAY CAR LOOKS GOOD  BUTT YOU NO WE GOING 2 GET THAT CHIO :0
> 
> 
> 
> U NOT GOING TOO GET SHIT JUNKYARD!!!! :angry:
Click to expand...


----------



## chaio

WEEL WE'LL SEE WHAT WILL HAPPEN ITS GONNA BE A GOOD ONE......(FIRST SHOP TO MAKE A CAR DO OVER 112 AND FLY BACK DOWN!) :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## chaio

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5SMuV87vMqY good luck happy...........
> [<span style=\'color:blue\'> U LIKE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## chaio

YO HAPPY I HOPE I GOT THE RIGHT ADDRESS........ (CANT MAKE A CAR DO OVER 109 CHIPPER DRIVE)


----------



## chaio

:biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Nov 27 2009, 01:04 PM~15798095
> *WEEL WE'LL SEE WHAT WILL HAPPEN ITS GONNA BE A GOOD ONE......(FIRST SHOP TO MAKE A CAR DO OVER 112 AND FLY BACK DOWN!) :yessad:  :yessad:
> *


daaaaaam.. :worship: :h5:


----------



## 1sikMC

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Nov 27 2009, 03:20 PM~15798931
> *daaaaaam.. :worship:  :h5:
> *


DAME Chaio that shit is workin. :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Nov 27 2009, 12:04 PM~15798095
> *WEEL WE'LL SEE WHAT WILL HAPPEN ITS GONNA BE A GOOD ONE......(FIRST SHOP TO MAKE A CAR DO OVER 112 AND FLY BACK DOWN!) :yessad:  :yessad:
> *


whos that STREET LIFE!!!!!! :0 :0


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 27 2009, 08:43 PM~15801093
> *whos that STREET LIFE!!!!!! :0  :0
> *


WHAT A HATER................!!!!!! i took over this topic foo


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Nov 27 2009, 04:36 PM~15799035
> *DAME Chaio that shit is workin. :biggrin:
> *


THANKZ FOR THE PROPS DOG.......


----------



## chaio

THE NAME IS STREET FAME HAPPY SOMETHING YOU DONT GOT.....


----------



## DIPN714

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 ;angle boyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714

:biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Nov 27 2009, 07:02 PM~15801270
> *WHAT A HATER................!!!!!! i took over this topic foo
> *


THE ONLY THING U TAKE OVER IS LOZANOS CAR SINCE U DONT OWN ONE!!! :0 :0 
THE 64 IS WORKING AND I AM GOING TO HOP YOU 113 NOTHING!!!! :roflmao: :0 :0 
I DONT BACK DOWN AND I DONT HAVE 100 EXCUSES WHY NOT TO HOP !!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
COME GET SOME!!!!!! :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Nov 27 2009, 07:06 PM~15801302
> *THE NAME IS STREET AND I DONT WANT!!! :0 *


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 27 2009, 09:13 PM~15801902
> *THE ONLY THING U TAKE OVER IS LOZANOS CAR SINCE U DONT OWN ONE!!! :0  :0
> THE 64 IS WORKING AND I AM GOING TO HOP YOU 113 NOTHING!!!! :roflmao:  :0  :0
> I DONT BACK DOWN AND I DONT HAVE 100 EXCUSES WHY NOT TO HOP !!! :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> COME GET SOME!!!!!! :0
> *


 :0 :0  this is gona get good


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 27 2009, 09:17 PM~15801947
> *:0  :0   this is gona get good
> *


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 27 2009, 10:14 PM~15801923
> *AND I DONT WANT!!! :0
> *


 happy everything that comes out that mouth of urs is some gay shit holms..... makes me wounder bout you,....... its all good fatpack just get that chipper ready hater!


----------



## jayboy1

Wazzzzzz upppppppp


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by jayboy1_@Nov 28 2009, 12:35 PM~15806185
> *Wazzzzzz upppppppp
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Nov 27 2009, 09:42 PM~15802840
> *happy everything that comes out that mouth of urs is some gay shit holms.....  makes me wounder bout you,.......  its all good fatpack just get that chipper ready hater!
> *


you got it all wrong i dont hate and i dont got gay workers working for me like ur boys :0 :0 :0 dont let your head blowup and think your the man cause i will slap the hell out of you ron i meen chaio!!!! :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 28 2009, 02:45 PM~15806250
> *you got it all wrong i dont hate and i dont got gay workers working for me like ur boys :0  :0  :0 dont let your head blowup and think your the man cause i will slap the hell out of you ron i meen chaio!!!! :0  :0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


you gottga stand up on your hein legs to do that... ur one talented pig... fagboy! :0


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:nicoderm: :h5:


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 28 2009, 02:45 PM~15806250
> *AND YOU STILL SOUND LIKE A HATER!!!!!!!!!!!! HATER</span>*


----------



## NUTHINBUTWEIGHT

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 28 2009, 01:45 PM~15806250
> *you got it all wrong i dont hate and i dont got gay workers working for me like ur boys :0  :0  :0 dont let your head blowup and think your the man cause i will slap the hell out of you ron i meen chaio!!!! :0  :0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Nov 28 2009, 03:05 PM~15806990
> *AND YOU STILL SOUND LIKE A HATER!!!!!!!!!!!! HATER</span>
> *


 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> AND YOUR NOT A HATER I KNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!   </span>


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Nov 28 2009, 02:55 PM~15806931
> *you gottga stand up on your hein legs to do that...  ur one talented pig...  fagboy! :0
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## INKEDCITY




----------



## 1sikMC

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 28 2009, 08:59 PM~15809081
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What is that piece of shit AL? :uh:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

hey chaio i found your baby picture in the san diego zoo!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by CHIPPERS CUSTOMS_@Nov 29 2009, 01:43 PM~15812958
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HEY HAPPY UR A ***!!!!!!!!!!!! :0  :0  :0
> *


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by CHAPPERS CUSTOMS_@Nov 28 2009, 06:47 PM~15807529
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## chaio

HAPPY U HUNGRY


----------



## ANGELBOY

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
IMMA SLAP THE FUCK OUTTA BOTH YOU!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Nov 29 2009, 02:40 PM~15814061
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> IMMA SLAP THE FUCK OUTTA BOTH YOU!!!!!!!!! :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Nov 29 2009, 01:08 PM~15813413
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY U HUNGRY
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

:nicoderm:


----------



## Teamblowme602




----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Nov 29 2009, 04:40 PM~15814061
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> IMMA SLAP THE FUCK OUTTA BOTH YOU!!!!!!!!! :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com




----------



## chaio




----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:cheesy:


----------



## chaio

:420:


----------



## JUST US

BLUE PITS FOR SALE !!! MOM AND DAD ON SITE!!! 3 MALES , 3 FEMALES... $$250 PM ME PR PM "GARCIA CUSTOMS"

*PUPS...*






































*DAD (TANK)*






































*MOM (HEMP)*


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by JUST US_@Dec 4 2009, 05:12 PM~15873386
> * BLUE PITS FOR SALE !!! MOM AND DAD ON SITE!!! 3 MALES , 3 FEMALES... $$250 PM ME PR PM "GARCIA CUSTOMS"
> 
> PUPS...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAD (TANK)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MOM (HEMP)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE DOGS! :biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by JUST US_@Dec 4 2009, 04:12 PM~15873386
> * BLUE PITS FOR SALE !!! MOM AND DAD ON SITE!!! 3 MALES , 3 FEMALES... $$250 PM ME PR PM "GARCIA CUSTOMS"
> 
> PUPS...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAD (TANK)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MOM (HEMP)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I THOUGHT HAPPY WAS THE FATHER!!!!!


----------



## mister x

any beavers for sale gotta build a fence


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Dec 4 2009, 09:02 PM~15875675
> *any beavers for sale gotta build a fence
> *


I GOT A BEAVER AND A PIG!!!!!!!!!!!!







:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY

IT IS WHAT IT IS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chaio

what happen to all your fans happy???????????


----------



## chaio

:angry:


----------



## chaio

hno:


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Dec 4 2009, 08:02 PM~15875675
> *any beavers for sale gotta build a fence
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## chaio

:thumbsdown:


----------



## chaio




----------



## chaio

Stop playin around n get back to work u got lead to pour!!!! :nono:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Dec 4 2009, 07:07 PM~15875727
> *IT IS WHAT IT IS CHAIO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 4 2009, 08:08 PM~15876287
> *
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 4 2009, 08:37 PM~15876021
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop playin around n get back to work u got lead to pour!!!!  :nono:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## laid back in a lac

> _Originally posted by JUST US_@Dec 4 2009, 04:12 PM~15873386
> * BLUE PITS FOR SALE !!! MOM AND DAD ON SITE!!! 3 MALES , 3 FEMALES... $$250 PM ME PR PM "GARCIA CUSTOMS"
> 
> PUPS...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAD (TANK)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MOM (HEMP)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam thats tight how did you breed pigs and pits i see all the pigs in a blanket :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## laid back in a lac

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 4 2009, 08:06 PM~15875714
> *I GOT A BEAVER AND A PIG!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


shit under cover chippers !!!!!!! i smell bacon and fried beaver ass :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by laid back in a lac_@Dec 4 2009, 10:01 PM~15876793
> *shit under cover chippers !!!!!!! i smell bacon and fried beaver ass  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


well clean ur upper lips!!! mr miagee


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 4 2009, 09:37 PM~15876021
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop playin around n get back to work u got lead to pour!!!!  :nono:
> *


 :0


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Dec 5 2009, 01:09 AM~15877921
> *well clean ur upper lips!!! mr miagee
> *


ITS SHRIMP FRIED RICE FUUUU!!!!!!!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by chaio+Dec 4 2009, 08:22 PM~15875879-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-chaio_@Dec 4 2009, 08:37 PM~15876021
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop playin around n get back to work u got lead to pour!!!!  :nono:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Dec 4 2009, 08:07 PM~15875727
> *IT IS WHAT IT IS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DIPN714

question i need some ears done on a pit ;;;


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Dec 5 2009, 04:52 PM~15882391
> *question  i need some ears done on a pit ;;;
> *


dont u own a barbershop big al????????


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Dec 5 2009, 04:48 PM~15882761
> *dont u own a barbershop big al????????
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by DIPN619_@Dec 5 2009, 03:52 PM~15882391
> *question  i need some ears done on a pit ;;;
> *


 :0


----------



## DIPN714

man,what does it cost ''to clip ears for a pit;;;


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Dec 5 2009, 08:04 PM~15883856
> * man,what does it cost  ''to clip ears for a pit;;;
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by JUST US_@Dec 4 2009, 04:12 PM~15873386
> * BLUE PITS FOR SALE !!! MOM AND DAD ON SITE!!! 3 MALES , 3 FEMALES... $$250 PM ME PR PM "GARCIA CUSTOMS"
> 
> PUPS...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAD (TANK)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MOM (HEMP)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN THOSE ARE NICE. TRYING TO GET MY DAD TO SAY YEA SO I COULD GET ONE. :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS




----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 6 2009, 02:24 AM~15886188
> *
> *


 :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 6 2009, 02:46 PM~15890048
> *:twak:  :biggrin:
> *


 :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 6 2009, 07:16 PM~15891483
> *:guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


 :nono: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 6 2009, 10:48 PM~15895708
> *:nono:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


 :no: :nicoderm: :loco: :loco: :burn: :burn:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:h5:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by TheyBannedMe.com_@Dec 7 2009, 12:08 PM~15900188
> *Listen Up You Fucking ***** You Want Drama Come To
> 
> www.TheyBannedMe.com
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: NO NAME CALLING FUN BOY


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Dec 5 2009, 07:04 PM~15883856
> * man,what does it cost  ''to clip ears for a pit;;;
> *


950000 POUNDS OF LEAD LIKE YOUR TRUCK :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 7 2009, 12:16 PM~15900292
> *950000 POUNDS OF LEAD LIKE YOUR TRUCK  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by TheyBannedMe.com_@Dec 7 2009, 12:08 PM~15900188
> *Listen Up You Fucking ***** You Want Drama Come To
> 
> www.TheyBannedMe.com
> *


get off this topic you fucken piece of shit!!!!! come get some!!! :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 7 2009, 03:09 PM~15900824
> *get off this topic you fucken piece of shit!!!!! come get some!!! :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## ANGELBOY

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## DIPN714

LOOKING FOR ALL ELCO'S EVEN U ANGEL BOY;;WHO SAID IT
:nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Dec 8 2009, 07:25 AM~15910825



:uh: :uh: :uh: you must be looking for angel boy!!!! :angry: :angry:


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 8 2009, 09:19 AM~15911267
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh: you must be looking for angel boy!!!!  :angry:  :angry: [/size]
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chaio

:0


> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 8 2009, 10:19 AM~15911267
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh: you must be looking for angel boy!!!!  :angry:  :angry: [/size]
> *


 :0


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Dec 8 2009, 08:25 AM~15910825
> *LOOKING  FOR  ALL ELCO'S  EVEN  U  ANGEL BOY;;WHO SAID IT
> :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


:0 :0 :0 hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: :nono:


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Dec 8 2009, 04:54 PM~15915779
> *:0  :0  :0  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  :nono:
> *


GOOD THANG WE FREINDS, THAT JUST MEANS I WON'T BREAK U OFF TILL LAST;;SO U WILL HAVE A CHANCE IF MY BATTERYS ARE DOWN :0


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Dec 8 2009, 05:05 PM~15915922
> *U NEVA KNOW AL I MIGHT JUST PULL UP FIRST!!!!!!!!*


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Dec 8 2009, 06:05 PM~15916736
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  <span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>NEVA MIND I NEED TO GET THE MIDWAIST OUT THE WAY FIRST!*


----------



## DIPN714

bring it fool i b waiting


----------



## DIPN714

da rules


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Dec 8 2009, 07:28 PM~15918589
> *da  rules
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## laid back in a lac

was up lump neck


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by laid back in a lac_@Dec 13 2009, 11:20 AM~15967925
> *HAS ANYBODY SEEN CHAIO!!!!    :tears: :tears: :tears: :angel: :angel: *


----------



## laid back in a lac

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 13 2009, 02:07 PM~15968632
> *yeah i thank where going to serve back bumper juan tomorrow in la should we take the 64 to do the same to you or are you still at the drawing board like everybody else  :0 :0 :0 :0 :0*


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by laid back in a lac_@Dec 13 2009, 01:47 PM~15968944
> *yeah i thank where going to serve back bumper juan tomorrow in la should we take the 64 to do the same to you or are you still at the drawing board like everybody else  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :buttkick: :buttkick: :nono: :loco: :loco:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

IS CHAIO STILL BUT HURT ABOUT THAT STEVEN SEGAL SHIT TELL HIM TO GET OVER IT !!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :uh: :uh:


----------



## laid back in a lac

:cheesy: :cheesy: you got it   

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by laid back in a lac_@Dec 13 2009, 05:57 PM~15970866
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy: you got it
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :tears: :tears: 
:tears: :tears:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS




----------



## laid back in a lac

shit its going down this week at street fame happy you better redo the 62 FROM WHAT I HEARD THATS NOT ENOUGH 

:x: :x: :x: :x: :x:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by laid back in a lac_@Dec 14 2009, 08:05 AM~15975961
> *shit its going down this week at street fame happy you better redo the 62 FROM WHAT I HEARD THATS NOT ENOUGH
> 
> :x:  :x:  :x:  :x:  :x:
> *


IS CHAIO TELLING YOU WHAT TO SAY TELL THAT FOOL TO ANSWER HIS PHONE STOP BEING A BIG SISSY :0 :0 CHAIO SOUNDS TO CONFIDENT YOU GUYS SHOULD NOT UNDER ESTIMATE ME


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:0 :0 :0


----------



## laid back in a lac

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 14 2009, 09:08 AM~15975985
> *<span style='color:blue'>you cant even beat todd why do we got to worry about you :0 :0 :0 *


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:biggrin: :0 :0


> _Originally posted by laid back in a lac_@Dec 14 2009, 07:18 PM~15982321
> *ONE THING ABOUT GARCIA CUSTOMS WE ARE NOT AFRAID TO HOP ANYBODY TODD,RON, I SAID ANYBODY WE ARE NOT STREET FAME BIG SISSYS !!!!! :0 :0 :0 EVEN IF YOU ARE HIGHER THAN ME I DONT GIVE A SHIT!!! I WILL STILL HOP YOU AND ANYBODY THAT WANTS SOME IN SAN DIEGO!!!!!!!   I HOLD MY OWN!!!!!    :biggrin:  *


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

COME GET SOME !!!!! :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## laid back in a lac

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 14 2009, 08:36 PM~15982572
> *:biggrin:  :0  :0
> sound good and how many time i see you diego with no car :0 :0 :0 :0*


----------



## laid back in a lac

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 14 2009, 08:37 PM~15982593
> *stop shoting blank :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## laid back in a lac

happy where did you go


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by laid back in a lac_@Dec 14 2009, 07:44 PM~15982676
> *stop shoting blank  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:uh:


> _Originally posted by laid back in a lac_@Dec 14 2009, 07:49 PM~15982743
> *happy where did you go
> *


look behind you!!!! :uh:


----------



## laid back in a lac

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 14 2009, 08:56 PM~15982831
> *:uh:
> look behind you!!!! :uh:
> *


i see the shadow


----------



## Hannibal Lector

wad up happy


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Dec 14 2009, 07:57 PM~15982859
> *wad up happy
> *


was up


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by laid back in a lac_@Dec 14 2009, 07:56 PM~15982844
> *i see the shadow
> *


shadow???? :uh:


----------



## laid back in a lac

is that chaio where you been


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by laid back in a lac_@Dec 14 2009, 08:03 PM~15982930
> *is that chaio where you been
> *



CHAIO YOU OK?????? :0 :0 :0


----------



## laid back in a lac

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 14 2009, 09:04 PM~15982947
> *CHAIO YOU OK??????  :0  :0  :0
> *


dont worry about him worry about your 4 place 62


----------



## laid back in a lac

wheres your homie the human chainsaw :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by laid back in a lac_@Dec 14 2009, 08:08 PM~15982985
> *dont worry about him worry about your 4 place 62
> *


all of a sudden you guys acting like your shit dont stink alright thats cool ron and todd!!!! :0 :0 :uh: :uh: :biggrin: </span>see you guys on the first i got to go to the drawing board again :0 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: </span>


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by laid back in a lac_@Dec 14 2009, 08:11 PM~15983013
> *wheres your homie the human chainsaw  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 14 2009, 10:16 PM~15983051
> *all of a sudden you guys acting like your shit dont stink alright thats cool ron and todd!!!! :0  :0  :uh:  :uh:  :biggrin: </span>see you guys on the first i got to go to the drawing board again :0  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl: </span>
> *


 :angry:


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 14 2009, 10:16 PM~15983051
> *<span style='color:blue'>YOU COULD :tears: :tears: :tears: ALL YOU WANT !!!!!! THE FIRST IS AROUND THE CORNER ALL THAT BLAH BLAH BLAH BETTER ADD UP WERE IT COUNTS.... IN THAT PIT ON THE STICKS LET THE BEST MAN WIN..*


----------



## chaio

AND THAT LIL SHIT DIDNT PISS ME OFF TRY HARDER I WAS JUST WORKEN!!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 14 2009, 08:19 PM~15983082
> * dont cry im not you!!!! :0 :0 i take it win or lose we still going to hop after!!!!!! so suck it up!!!! its all good i aint even tripping fat boy!!!!  *


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 14 2009, 08:21 PM~15983095
> *AND THAT LIL SHIT DIDNT PISS ME OFF TRY HARDER I WAS JUST WORKEN!!!
> *


hey it looks like you have a black eye on the pic in your avitar!!! damm you doing bad!!!


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 14 2009, 10:23 PM~15983118
> *i dont cry im not you!!!! :0  :0 i take it win or lose we still going to hop after!!!!!! so suck it up!!!! its all good i aint even tripping fat boy!!!!
> *


THERE YOU GO WITH THAT WIN OR LOSE SHIT... I AINT GONNA TIE OR LOSE..... GET YOUR ASS TO WORK HEAVY D....... ITS GONNA BE GOOD... AND BY THE WAY IM GOOD!!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 14 2009, 08:26 PM~15983153
> *THERE YOU GO WITH THAT WIN OR LOSE SHIT...  I AINT GONNA TIE OR LOSE..... GET YOUR ASS TO WORK HEAVY D.......  ITS GONNA BE GOOD... AND BY THE WAY IM GOOD!!!
> *


that sounded good sorry buddy im making my impala single !!!!


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 14 2009, 09:21 PM~15983095
> *AND THAT LIL SHIT DIDNT PISS ME OFF TRY HARDER I WAS JUST WORKEN!!!
> *


WHAT UP CRY BABY TONT SAID U WERE BUTT HURT!!!! HAHAHAH


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 14 2009, 10:27 PM~15983173
> *that sounded good sorry buddy im making my impala single !!!!
> *


STOP THAT SHIT WE GONNA GET THIS 100 INCH SHIT OUT THE WAY THEN AFTER YOU SINGLE PUMP THAT ILL SINGLE PUMP THE 64 THEN WE CAN DO IT AGAIN AND AGAIN!!!! :thumbsup: YOU GONNA TREAT ME TO THOSE TACOS STILL AFTER YOU LOSE,,,,,,


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 14 2009, 08:32 PM~15983225
> *STOP THAT SHIT WE GONNA GET THIS 100 INCH SHIT OUT THE WAY THEN AFTER YOU SINGLE PUMP THAT ILL SINGLE PUMP THE 64 THEN WE CAN DO IT AGAIN AND AGAIN!!!! :thumbsup:  YOU GONNA TREAT ME TO THOSE TACOS STILL AFTER YOU LOSE,,,,,,
> *


after you lose yeah i still want king taco :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Dec 14 2009, 10:31 PM~15983212
> *WHAT UP CRY BABY TONT SAID U WERE BUTT HURT!!!! HAHAHAH
> *


HAD YOU 2 DUMMIES WORRIED OR WHAT IM GOOD HOW BOUT YOU I HEARD A CRACK IN YOU VOICE WHEN YOU ASKED ABOUT ME!!!


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 14 2009, 10:38 PM~15983302
> *after you lose yeah i still want king taco :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


YOUR IN FOR IT REMEMBER WHEN I TOLD YOU WE CAN CARE LESS ABOUT THAT 64......


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 14 2009, 09:38 PM~15983303
> *HAD YOU 2 DUMMIES WORRIED  OR WHAT IM GOOD HOW BOUT YOU I HEARD A CRACK IN YOU VOICE WHEN YOU ASKED ABOUT ME!!!
> *


your alive!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!dam i thought your old ladie killed u!!!!!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:0


> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 14 2009, 08:39 PM~15983323
> *YOUR IN FOR IT REMEMBER WHEN I TOLD YOU WE CAN CARE LESS ABOUT THAT 64......
> *


I COULD CARE LESS ABOUT MY 62 TOO YOU WILL SEE DONT TRY TO SCARE ME CAUSE YOU DONT FAT BOY!!!!! LETS DO THIS LIKE REAL MEN!!!! AND NO CRYING AND NO SECOND SWITCH!!! :0 :0


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Dec 14 2009, 10:40 PM~15983342
> *your alive!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!dam i thought your old ladie killed u!!!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 SHIT


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 14 2009, 08:43 PM~15983388
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0 SHIT
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 14 2009, 10:42 PM~15983374
> *:0
> I COULD CARE LESS ABOUT MY 62 TOO YOU WILL SEE DONT TRY TO SCARE ME CAUSE YOU DONT FAT BOY!!!!! LETS DO THIS LIKE REAL MEN!!!! AND NO CRYING AND NO SECOND SWITCH!!!  :0  :0
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: second switch was in 2000 dummy its gonna be 2010


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by laid back in a lac_@Dec 14 2009, 10:03 PM~15982930
> *is that chaio where you been
> *


YOU KNOW WERE I BEEN!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## laid back in a lac

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 14 2009, 09:42 PM~15983374
> *:0
> 
> just dont gas hop this new years happy :biggrin:
> 
> we all know you like to land on cars *


----------



## laid back in a lac

and fuck a 2 switch if you need that your doing bad :0 :0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 14 2009, 08:48 PM~15983458
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak: second switch was in 2000 dummy its gonna be 2010
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by laid back in a lac_@Dec 14 2009, 10:52 PM~15983534
> *and fuck a 2 switch if you need that your doing bad  :0  :0  :0
> *


REALLY BAD!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by laid back in a lac_@Dec 14 2009, 08:52 PM~15983534
> *and fuck a 2 switch if you need that your doing bad  :0  :0  :0
> *


IM NOT YOUR BOY :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 14 2009, 08:54 PM~15983564
> *REALLY BAD!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


GO TO SLEEP ALREADY BEFORE YOU GET BEAT!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 14 2009, 10:57 PM~15983594
> *IM NOT YOUR BOY :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


REMEMBER THAT GRAY CUTTY YOU HAD,,, IT HAD ONE OF THOSE SECOND SWITCHES ,,,, THAT SHIT SPLIT IN 2 PIECES.....


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 14 2009, 08:49 PM~15983475
> *YOU KNOW WERE I BEEN!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


AT STREET LIFE!!!!!


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 14 2009, 10:58 PM~15983609
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> GO TO SLEEP  ALREADY BEFORE YOU GET BEAT!!!! :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


EAZ UP OF THE PERSONAL BS LETS KEEP IT LOWRIDEN!!!! :angry:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 14 2009, 08:59 PM~15983612
> *REMEMBER THAT GRAY CUTTY YOU HAD,,, IT HAD ONE OF THOSE SECOND SWITCHES ,,,,  THAT SHIT SPLIT IN 2 PIECES.....
> *


YEAH AND RON STILL GOT BROKE OFF!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## laid back in a lac

dam happy i had my homie pass by your house to see if they see any thing go on over there and they said that you had your trunk off and there where step welded to a chair on top of the batteries and you where sit in the chair but they did'ent get to see it hop so how did it do? does it hit bumper yet ? thats some crazy shit 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 14 2009, 10:59 PM~15983616
> *AT STREET LIFE!!!!!
> *



???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????? WATCH HIM TEAR YOUR ASS UP TOO HA HA HA HA HA


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 14 2009, 09:00 PM~15983621
> *EAZ UP OF THE PERSONAL BS LETS KEEP IT LOWRIDEN!!!! :angry:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by laid back in a lac_@Dec 14 2009, 11:00 PM~15983625
> *dam happy i had me homie pass by your house to see if they see any thing go on over there and they said that you had your trunk off and there where step welded to a chair  on top of the batteries and you where sit in the chair but they did'ent get to see it hop so how did it do? does it hit bumper yet ? thats some crazy shit
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 SO HAPPY HOW DID IT DO?? HA


----------



## laid back in a lac

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 14 2009, 10:01 PM~15983634
> *????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????  WATCH HIM TEAR YOUR ASS UP TOO HA HA HA HA HA
> *


ill put money and a pink slip to my clean as regal on that


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 14 2009, 09:01 PM~15983634
> *????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????  WATCH HIM TEAR YOUR ASS UP TOO HA HA HA HA HA
> *


MAYBE/?????????????


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 14 2009, 09:02 PM~15983652
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  SO HAPPY HOW DID IT DO?? HA
> *


111


----------



## laid back in a lac

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 14 2009, 10:07 PM~15983707
> *111
> *


dam all that weight for nothing :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 14 2009, 11:07 PM~15983707
> *111
> *


ILL GIVE YOU 115


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by laid back in a lac_@Dec 14 2009, 09:07 PM~15983724
> *WHAT WEIGHT!!! NO WEIGHT ALL GATE!!!!!</span> :biggrin: *


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

*SORRY 2 INTURUPT U GUYS CONVO......
BUT HAS ANY ONE SEEN OR HEARD FROM BACK BUMPER JUAN OR DARREL!!

COULD U PLEASE TELL THEM STEFEEZY SAID WAT IT DO.... :biggrin: 

THANKS IN ADVANCE FELLAS...

GOOD NIGHT,STAY KOOL AND GOD BLESS..*


----------



## laid back in a lac

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 14 2009, 10:09 PM~15983745
> *ILL GIVE YOU 115
> *



you could give him 3 more inches an it still woundent be enough :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 14 2009, 09:09 PM~15983745
> *ILL GIVE YOU 115
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by laid back in a lac_@Dec 14 2009, 11:11 PM~15983775
> *you could give him 3 more inches an it still woundent be enough  :0  :0  :0  :0 [/size]
> *



SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!


----------



## laid back in a lac

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Dec 14 2009, 10:10 PM~15983766
> *
> havent seen them :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: *


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Dec 14 2009, 09:10 PM~15983766
> *SORRY 2 INTURUPT U GUYS CONVO......
> BUT HAS ANY ONE SEEN OR HEARD FROM BACK BUMPER JUAN OR DARREL!!
> 
> COULD U PLEASE TELL THEM STEFEEZY SAID WAT IT DO....  :biggrin:
> 
> THANKS IN ADVANCE FELLAS...
> 
> GOOD NIGHT,STAY KOOL AND GOD BLESS..
> *


   :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Dec 14 2009, 11:10 PM~15983766
> *SORRY 2 INTURUPT U GUYS CONVO......
> BUT HAS ANY ONE SEEN OR HEARD FROM BACK BUMPER JUAN OR DARREL!!
> 
> COULD U PLEASE TELL THEM STEFEEZY SAID WAT IT DO....  :biggrin:
> 
> THANKS IN ADVANCE FELLAS...
> 
> GOOD NIGHT,STAY KOOL AND GOD BLESS..
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by laid back in a lac_@Dec 14 2009, 09:11 PM~15983775
> *you could give him 3 more inches an it still woundent be enough  :0  :0  :0  :0 [/size]
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 14 2009, 11:14 PM~15983827
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 14 2009, 09:17 PM~15983848
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


[YOU SHOULD GO POST THIS UP ON THE STREET LIFE TOPIC OR ARE U A WEENEI!!!!</span> :0 :0 CAUSE U AINT GOING TO SERVE NOBODY HERE!!!   [/COLOR]


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 14 2009, 11:21 PM~15983896
> *[YOU SHOULD GO POST THIS UP ON THE STREET LIFE TOPIC OR ARE U A WEENEI!!!!</span> :0  :0 CAUSE U AINT GOING TO SERVE NOBODY HERE!!!     [/COLOR]
> *


HA HA WHAT A DICK!!!! YOU GOT IT RIGHT CLICK SAVE AS AND GO REPOST IT PUFF CHEEKS....


----------



## jrobles




----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 14 2009, 09:23 PM~15983933
> *HA HA WHAT A DICK!!!! YOU GOT IT RIGHT CLICK SAVE AS AND GO REPOST IT PUFF CHEEKS....
> *


MAKE ME ONE WITH GARCIA CUSTOMS AND ILL DO IT!!!! :0 :0


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 14 2009, 11:25 PM~15983965
> *MAKE ME ONE WITH GARCIA CUSTOMS AND ILL DO IT!!!! :0  :0
> *


K ITS ON ITS WAY....


----------



## laid back in a lac

happy you going to work tomorrow


----------



## big nuts

:uh:


----------



## laid back in a lac

:nicoderm:


----------



## laid back in a lac

wake up fat boy you got a house call today :0 :0 :0


----------



## southsandiego

> wake up fat boy you got a house call today :0 :0 :0
> [/qu
> 
> :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by laid back in a lac_@Dec 15 2009, 09:29 AM~15987733
> *wake up fat boy you got a house call today  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: YOUR ON THE WRONG TOPIC WITH THAT BULLSHIT!!!! YOU GOT ME FUCKED UP FAT BOY I AINT NEVER SCARED MAKE SURE ALL OF DIEGO KNOWS THAT :0 :0 :uh: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## switches4life

:0


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by laid back in a lac+Dec 14 2009, 08:18 PM~15982321-->
> 
> 
> 
> dont cry im not you!!!! :0  :0 i take it win or lose we still going to hop after!!!!!! so suck it up!!!! its all good i aint even tripping fat boy!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-chaio_@Dec 14 2009, 10:01 PM~15983634
> *????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????  WATCH HIM TEAR YOUR ASS UP TOO HA HA HA HA HA
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## laid back in a lac

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 15 2009, 12:21 PM~15988718
> *:<span style='color:red'>    ok i let them no that your not scared to lose alday on the frist :yes: :yes: :yes: *


----------



## laid back in a lac

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Dec 15 2009, 12:37 PM~15988849
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


dam perm i wish the frist was yesterday :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## laid back in a lac

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 15 2009, 12:21 PM~15988718
> *:<span style='color:red'>the only thing diego knows is that you come as a vistor and not a competitor shit the last time you had a car down here is when me and chaio had a show and hop and that was like 10 years ago  :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:*


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by laid back in a lac_@Dec 16 2009, 01:37 AM~15996385
> * :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:
> how about ill brake you off!!! how you like them apples!!!!! laid back in the lac from straight game!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 *


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by laid back in a lac_@Dec 16 2009, 01:44 AM~15996402
> *you tell some good fairytales tou beleive your own lies!!! you talk and i know why you guys talk with confidence like i said i dont give a fuck all i could say its my 62 impala i build and i dont have to cheer for another car thats not even mine or a club members!!! :0 :0 :0 keep it real already!!!!!! talk about your own not others!!! :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :0 :0  *


----------



## big nuts

:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: he call'd u aFAT ASS


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Dec 16 2009, 07:20 AM~15997240
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  he call'd u aFAT ASS
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by laid back in a lac+Dec 16 2009, 02:39 AM~15996389-->
> 
> 
> 
> dam perm i wish the frist was yesterday  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy:
> <!--QuoteBegin-big nuts_@Dec 16 2009, 08:20 AM~15997240
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  he call'd u aFAT ASS
> *


 :0


----------



## chaio

WE DONT DEAL WITH THESE!!!!!!!


----------



## chaio

THIS BRINGS BACK SOME MEMORIES!!!!!!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 16 2009, 01:06 PM~15999954
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS BRINGS BACK SOME MEMORIES!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Big Young

> _Originally posted by Sunny D-lite_@May 28 2007, 08:50 PM~7996266
> *Alex's Old car
> http://i15.tinypic.com/61jwzrr.jpg[/img]]
> *


Damn Homie going to the moon!!!


----------



## laid back in a lac

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 16 2009, 08:12 AM~15997194
> *
> where a shop and call it what you want but where going to break every body off that day :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by laid back in a lac_@Dec 17 2009, 09:06 PM~16016134
> *
> where a shop and call it what you want but where going to break every body off that day  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 16 2009, 02:01 PM~15999905
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WE DONT DEAL WITH THESE!!!!!!!
> *


the guy on the top right kinda looks like a chronic carrot top. :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Dec 17 2009, 09:36 PM~16016460
> *the guy on the top right kinda looks like a chronic carrot top. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mister x

:wave:


----------



## jayboy1

found todd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## laid back in a lac

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 17 2009, 10:09 PM~16016173
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


your still buying tacos :h5: :h5: :yes: :yes: :yes: :tongue:


----------



## laid back in a lac

> _Originally posted by jayboy1_@Dec 18 2009, 12:19 AM~16017282
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> found todd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


dam :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## laid back in a lac

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Dec 17 2009, 10:56 PM~16016661
> *:wave:
> *


was up homie im bring that kush on new years :420: :420: :420:


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by jayboy1_@Dec 18 2009, 01:19 AM~16017282
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> found todd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## chaio

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by jayboy1_@Dec 17 2009, 11:19 PM~16017282
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> found todd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by laid back in a lac_@Dec 18 2009, 01:07 AM~16017774
> *your still buying tacos :h5:  :h5:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :tongue:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :x: :x:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN

> _Originally posted by jayboy1_@Dec 18 2009, 12:19 AM~16017282
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> found todd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



L.M.A.O


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by jayboy1_@Dec 18 2009, 12:19 AM~16017282
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> found todd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by laid back in a lac+Dec 17 2009, 10:06 PM~16016134-->
> 
> 
> 
> found todd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!</span>
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> <!--QuoteBegin-laid back in a lac_@Dec 18 2009, 02:07 AM~16017774
> *your still buying tacos :h5:  :h5:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :tongue:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Dec 18 2009, 08:48 AM~16019447
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


      :around: :around: :around: :around: :around:


----------



## laid back in a lac




----------



## chaio

> [/quote
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT UP FUCK BAG!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## laid back in a lac

> [/quote
> WHAT UP FUCK BAG!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:
> [/quote
> 
> fuck
> 
> that ticket :banghead: :banghead:
Click to expand...


----------



## chaio

> [/quote
> WHAT UP FUCK BAG!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:
> [/quote
> 
> fuck
> 
> that ticket :banghead: :banghead:
> 
> 
> 
> JASONS A *** HE DID YOU DIRTY!!! :angry: :angry:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## laid back in a lac

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 18 2009, 09:08 PM~16025324
> *JASONS A *** HE DID YOU DIRTY!!! :angry:  :angry:
> *


fuck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## DIPN714

CCE MOTORS JUST CAME IN;;;KOOL AID


----------



## pacolf

> _Originally posted by Sunny D-lite_@May 28 2007, 08:26 PM~7996046
> *Chuy's Single pump
> This is someone of the work he does.. from the back yard
> View My Video] [/URL]
> *


----------



## pacolf

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 18 2009, 06:23 PM~16023759
> *          :around:  :around:  :around:  :around:  :around:
> *



Ahi dispensa carnal eres tu carlos from custom classics back in the day soy triste if u wondering al rato!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by pacolf_@Dec 18 2009, 11:51 PM~16026865
> *Ahi dispensa carnal  eres tu carlos from custom classics back in the day soy triste if u wondering al rato!
> *


 :no:   :dunno:


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 19 2009, 03:07 PM~16030639
> *:no:      :dunno:
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Dec 20 2009, 01:40 PM~16038363
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


 :0 :0

:guns:
:guns:
:guns:
:guns


----------



## laid back in a lac

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Dec 20 2009, 01:40 PM~16038363
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


was up beaver :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Dec 20 2009, 07:11 PM~16041514
> *:0  :0
> 
> :guns:
> :guns:
> :guns:
> :guns
> 
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by laid back in a lac_@Dec 20 2009, 08:22 PM~16041680
> *was up beaver  :biggrin:
> *


what up chan!!!!!!!!


----------



## laid back in a lac

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Dec 22 2009, 11:17 AM~16057880
> *what up chan!!!!!!!!
> *


beaver these reminds me of you :biggrin: you got the same teeth in the front


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Dec 22 2009, 12:17 PM~16057880
> *what up chan!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## laid back in a lac

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 22 2009, 11:00 PM~16064768
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 was up segal :0 :0 :0


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by laid back in a lac_@Dec 23 2009, 12:01 AM~16064777
> *was up segal :0  :0  :0
> *


NOTHING MUCH NUT GUZZLER!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## laid back in a lac

you and john can both guzzle nut and spit it in a butt :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by laid back in a lac_@Dec 23 2009, 12:07 AM~16064857
> *you and john can both guzzle nut and spit it in a butt  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


DUMB ASS......... WHAT TIME IN THE MORN!!!!!


----------



## laid back in a lac

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 22 2009, 11:12 PM~16064901
> *DUMB ASS......... WHAT TIME IN THE MORN!!!!!
> *


8-9


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by laid back in a lac_@Dec 23 2009, 12:16 AM~16064945
> *8-9
> *


YUP!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

HEY YOU GUYS FROM SD GOT BACK TO LOWRIDER BIKES!!!!!!!! :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :0 :0


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:0 :0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Dec 23 2009, 11:40 AM~16068863
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 23 2009, 01:32 PM~16068769
> *HEY YOU GUYS FROM SD GOT BACK TO LOWRIDER BIKES!!!!!!!! :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :0  :0
> *



KEEP TALKEN SHIT YOU ASS IS GONNA HAVE TO RIDE ONE EVERY DAY CUZ UR FUCKED UP KNEE........... :biggrin: :biggrin: I WOULD KNOW!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by laid back in a lac+Dec 22 2009, 11:16 PM~16064945-->
> 
> 
> 
> 8-9
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2009, 11:19 PM~16064974
> *YUP!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 23 2009, 04:26 PM~16070942
> *    :biggrin:
> *


HAPPY HOLIDAY'S & NEW YEAR'S HOMIES.. :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Dec 23 2009, 08:37 PM~16072697
> *HAPPY HOLIDAY'S & NEW YEAR'S HOMIES.. :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## laid back in a lac

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Dec 23 2009, 07:37 PM~16072697
> *HAPPY HOLIDAY'S & NEW YEAR'S HOMIES.. :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


happy holidays to you homie :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by laid back in a lac_@Dec 23 2009, 10:22 PM~16074868
> *happy holidays to you homie  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


KISS ASS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## laid back in a lac

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 26 2009, 10:14 PM~16098112
> *FUCK YOU SLINKY BACK LMAO :biggrin: *


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Dec 23 2009, 06:37 PM~16072697
> *HAPPY HOLIDAY'S & NEW YEAR'S HOMIES.. :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by laid back in a lac_@Dec 26 2009, 09:29 PM~16098309
> *I HEARD THEY NEED A SWEEPER AT STREET LIFE YOU SHOULD GO APPLY!!!! :0 :biggrin: *


----------



## laid back in a lac

HEY HAPPY WHY DO YOU CALL CHAIO SO MUCH ? :dunno: :twak: GET OFF HIS NUTS :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 FUCK WHERE TRYING TO WORK OVER HERE SHIT :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## laid back in a lac

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 26 2009, 10:30 PM~16098324
> *I HEARD  THEY NEED A SWEEPER AT STREET LIFE YOU SHOULD GO APPLY!!!! :0  :biggrin:
> *


NA IT TO HOT OVER THERE


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by laid back in a lac_@Dec 26 2009, 09:31 PM~16098334
> *<span style='color:red'>GETTING STUCK IS NOT WORKING IS CALLED CHIPPING OUT!!! AND IM PROBABALY THE ONLY ONE THAT CALLS HIM THAT NO FRIEND TALL GOOFY LOOKING GIRRAF!!!!! :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: *


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by laid back in a lac_@Dec 26 2009, 09:32 PM~16098346
> *NA IT TO HOT OVER THERE
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## laid back in a lac

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 26 2009, 10:33 PM~16098358
> *GETTING STUCK IS NOT WORKING IS CALLED CHIPPING OUT!!!  AND IM PROBABALY THE ONLY ONE THAT CALLS HIM THAT NO FRIEND TALL GOOFY LOOKING GIRRAF!!!!! :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by laid back in a lac_@Dec 26 2009, 09:32 PM~16098346
> *THAT WOULD BE NICE OVER THERE
> *


----------



## laid back in a lac

WHAT A DICK :angry:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by laid back in a lac_@Dec 26 2009, 09:36 PM~16098393
> *WHAT A DICK  :angry:
> *


         :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## beanerman




----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS




----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS




----------



## jayboy1

WAZZZZZZZZZZZZ UUUUUPPPPPPPPPPPPPP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LAZYBOY

QVO :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by LAZYBOY_@Dec 29 2009, 10:20 PM~16129662
> *QVO :biggrin:
> *


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS+Dec 23 2009, 04:26 PM~16070942-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2009, 07:39 PM~16072715
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-laid back in a lac_@Dec 26 2009, 10:35 PM~16098379
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :wave:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by beanerman+Dec 27 2009, 09:41 PM~16106292-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-jayboy1_@Dec 29 2009, 11:13 PM~16129564
> *WAZZZZZZZZZZZZ UUUUUPPPPPPPPPPPPPP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Dec 30 2009, 05:46 PM~16137706
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS




----------



## Teamblowme602

uffin:


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## Streets

HAPPY'S THE MAN TO BEAT IN 2010 :thumbsup: KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK


----------



## ESESHARKY

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jan 6 2010, 05:23 PM~16206006
> *
> *


  :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:biggrin: i see u bear :biggrin:


----------



## BIG BEAR63

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 6 2010, 06:39 PM~16206895
> * :biggrin: i see u bear  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :wave:


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619




----------



## BIG BEAR63

:biggrin: YOUR BUSTED :biggrin:


----------



## BIG BEAR63

I C U


----------



## regalman85




----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by BIG BEAR63_@Jan 6 2010, 05:56 PM~16207083
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67

:wave: :wave:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 6 2010, 08:26 PM~16208339
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GOOD WORK HAPPY


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

hey laid back i see you you goof ball!!!!! wheres your boss chaio!!! i meen todd!!!!
:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 6 2010, 07:28 PM~16208381
> *GOOD WORK HAPPY
> *


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 6 2010, 09:28 PM~16208391
> *hey laid back i see you you goof ball!!!!! wheres your boss chaio!!! i meen todd!!!!
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OAM1aSoIJlE

VIDEO DONT LIE HATERS DO!!!


----------



## CALII_323

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 7 2010, 02:28 AM~16212024
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OAM1aSoIJlE
> 
> VIDEO DONT LIE HATERS DO!!!
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OAM1aSoIJlE
WOW VIDEO'S DNT LIE GOOD WORK THEIR HAPPY


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by CALII_323_@Jan 7 2010, 02:20 AM~16212090
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OAM1aSoIJlE
> WOW VIDEO'S DNT LIE GOOD WORK THEIR HAPPY
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 7 2010, 02:28 AM~16212024
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OAM1aSoIJlE
> 
> VIDEO DONT LIE HATERS DO!!!
> *


 :0  I THOUGHT THAT'S WHAT IT LOOKED LIKE... :thumbsup:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:biggrin:


----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS




----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS




----------



## Ganso313

good job!!! tocayo!!!


----------



## Hernan

:wave:


----------



## DIPN714

WHAT UP HAPPY?? WHY U DO TODD LIKE THAT???????? :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by CALII_323_@Jan 7 2010, 03:20 AM~16212090
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OAM1aSoIJlE
> WOW VIDEO'S DNT LIE GOOD WORK THEIR HAPPY
> *


----------



## laid back in a lac

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 6 2010, 08:28 PM~16208391
> *<span style='color:blue'>
> was up fool i seen the video on sat :wow:
> but what happened on sunday  :dunno:  :dunno: *


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jan 10 2010, 10:14 AM~16244189
> *WHAT UP HAPPY??  WHY U DO  TODD LIKE THAT???????? :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 
:0 :0 
:0 :0 :happysad: :happysad: 
:happysad: :happysad:


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 11 2010, 07:04 AM~16252854
> *:0  :0
> :0  :0
> :0  :0  :happysad:  :happysad:
> :happysad:  :happysad:
> *


----------



## laid back in a lac

was up grass ass customs :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by laid back in a lac_@Jan 11 2010, 05:54 PM~16259276
> *<span style='color:green'>*



:0 :0     get to work!!!!


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 6 2010, 08:26 PM~16208339
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Jan 12 2010, 02:09 PM~16268202
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


que onda chuckie :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Jan 10 2010, 01:16 AM~16242771
> *:wave:
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 12 2010, 03:35 PM~16268447
> *que onda chuckie  :biggrin:
> *


*AQUI NO MAS FOO AT JALE PERRITO....SO WHATS UP WIT YOU? YOU GONNA HIT ELYSIAN THIS WEEKEND OH QUE?*


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Jan 12 2010, 04:01 PM~16269189
> *AQUI NO MAS FOO AT JALE PERRITO....SO WHATS UP WIT YOU?  YOU GONNA HIT ELYSIAN THIS WEEKEND OH QUE?
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 12 2010, 08:42 PM~16272198
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


*SEE YOU THERE PERRO...WE NEED TO TALK HOMIE!!!*  :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Jan 12 2010, 10:51 PM~16274077
> *SEE YOU THERE PERRO...WE NEED TO TALK HOMIE!!!   :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## So.Cal Hopper

:wow:


----------



## JUST US




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by JUST US_@Jan 12 2010, 11:59 PM~16274742
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GARCIA CUSTOMS GIVIN EVERYONE A RUN FOR THEIR MONEY


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 13 2010, 12:04 AM~16274771
> *GARCIA CUSTOMS GIVIN EVERYONE A RUN FOR THEIR MONEY
> *


*MORE TO COME......STAY TUNED!!!!* :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Jan 12 2010, 09:51 PM~16274077
> *SEE YOU THERE PERRO...WE NEED TO TALK HOMIE!!!   :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 13 2010, 06:03 AM~16275777
> *:biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63




----------



## JUST US




----------



## JUST US




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by JUST US_@Jan 13 2010, 09:44 AM~16276928
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WUTS GOING ON HOMIE YOU GETTING DOWN :0


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by JUST US_@Jan 13 2010, 09:44 AM~16276928
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


any idea what size those rims are?


----------



## GOODTIMES CC




----------



## old man lets hop

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jan 11 2010, 06:47 PM~16259199
> *
> *


   :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 14 2010, 10:18 AM~16289421
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



     :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 14 2010, 12:39 PM~16290132
> *          :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I HEARD THEY LOOKIN FOR YOU HAPPY :biggrin: GT


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 14 2010, 11:48 AM~16290198
> *I HEARD THEY LOOKIN FOR YOU HAPPY  :biggrin: GT
> *



:ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 14 2010, 12:51 PM~16290222
> *:ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :sprint:  :sprint:  :sprint:  :sprint:  :biggrin:
> *


LOOK OUT THE WINDOW ALEX OUT SIDE :0 :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 14 2010, 11:52 AM~16290231
> *LOOK OUT THE WINDOW ALEX OUT SIDE  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 14 2010, 11:18 AM~16289421
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## kerncountyhopper

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 14 2010, 11:18 AM~16289421
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTMFT WAT UP HAPPY


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 14 2010, 12:51 PM~16290222
> *:ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :sprint:  :sprint:  :sprint:  :sprint:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## old man lets hop

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 14 2010, 12:39 PM~16290132
> *          :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Jan 14 2010, 03:03 PM~16292072
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


 :around: :around: :around: :around: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 14 2010, 05:28 PM~16292822
> *:around:  :around:  :around:  :around:  :sprint:  :sprint:  :sprint:  :sprint:
> *


----------



## So.Cal Hopper

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 14 2010, 01:52 PM~16290231
> *LOOK OUT THE WINDOW ALEX OUT SIDE  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: DON'T DOUBT IT :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63

> _Originally posted by 2ndchance_@Jan 14 2010, 07:24 PM~16293977
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: DON'T DOUBT IT  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

:biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by 2ndchance_@Jan 14 2010, 06:24 PM~16293977
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: DON'T DOUBT IT  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :ninja: :ninja: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## JUST US

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC+Jan 14 2010, 10:18 AM~16289421-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 ... Hide Fatass its a draft or better yet run cause u cant hide!!!!! :sprint: :sprint: :sprint:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 14 2010, 11:52 AM~16290231
> *LOOK OUT THE WINDOW ALEX OUT SIDE  :0  :biggrin:
> *



i think i hear him knocking on my window bro......!! :sprint: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## JUST US

> _Originally posted by 2ndchance_@Jan 14 2010, 06:24 PM~16293977
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: DON'T DOUBT IT  :biggrin:
> *



x2


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by JUST US_@Jan 15 2010, 12:12 AM~16298146
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0 ... Hide Fatass its a draft or better yet run cause u cant hide!!!!!  :sprint:  :sprint:  :sprint:
> i think i hear him knocking on my window bro......!! :sprint:  :sprint:  :sprint:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0    :angry: :angry:


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jan 15 2010, 09:43 AM~16300307
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats hoopos!!!!!!!!!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## kerncountyhopper

> _Originally posted by JUST US_@Jan 15 2010, 01:12 AM~16298146
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0 ... Hide Fatass its a draft or better yet run cause u cant hide!!!!!  :sprint:  :sprint:  :sprint:
> i think i hear him knocking on my window bro......!! :sprint:  :sprint:  :sprint:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 15 2010, 10:53 AM~16300408
> *thats hoopos!!!!!!!!!! :wow:  :wow:
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Jan 15 2010, 10:06 AM~16300507
> *hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *



:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :guns: :guns: :yessad: :rant: :ninja:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

whats up happy and chuy


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 15 2010, 02:19 PM~16302153
> *:nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :guns:  :guns:  :yessad:  :rant:  :ninja:
> *


CAILE VATO :biggrin:


----------



## JUST US

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63

> _Originally posted by JUST US_@Jan 15 2010, 11:43 PM~16307091
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619




----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by SEISDOSINTHE619_@Jan 17 2010, 07:11 PM~16320329
> *
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## ben-dover

:uh: DICK HEAD!!!!! 42 IS OUT ?


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by JUST US_@Jan 15 2010, 01:12 AM~16298146
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0 ... Hide Fatass its a draft or better yet run cause u cant hide!!!!!  :sprint:  :sprint:  :sprint:
> i think i hear him knocking on my window bro......!! :sprint:  :sprint:  :sprint:
> *


ALEX IS LOOKIN FOR YOU HOMIES :wow:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:


> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 20 2010, 06:48 PM~16356919
> *ALEX IS LOOKIN FOR YOU HOMIES :wow:
> *


 :ugh: :ugh: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :drama: :drama: :drama: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by ben-dover_@Jan 20 2010, 06:37 PM~16356753
> *:uh:  DICK HEAD!!!!!  42 IS OUT ?
> *


 :guns: :guns: :guns: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 20 2010, 08:09 PM~16357293
> *:
> :ugh:  :ugh:  :sprint:  :sprint:  :sprint:  :sprint:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WUTS GOOD HAPPY YOU GOING 2 SD NEXT WEEK


----------



## gordobig818

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 20 2010, 08:10 PM~16357311
> *:guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


Hey, Im coming out From Az On Friday Gonna Trade My LS For An ElCo In Oxnard & Was Interested In Some Springs For 91 Cadillac Fleetwood, I Dont Want Front To Lay, But I want It To Look Low Enough but able to catch it each switch. Got any springs? Let me know por fas or point me to right dirrection. Its been 12 yrs since I bought parts out there. Pro Hopper Ron & Mc Guiver, More Bounce, Shell Happy, Reds, & Someother place I Forget.


----------



## ANGELBOY




----------



## BIGRUBE644

*ttt*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63




----------



## chaio

View My Video SD STREET FAME


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 23 2010, 05:27 PM~16388013
> *View My Video SD STREET FAME
> *


looks good too me;;who said it


----------



## ben-dover

> _Originally posted by chaio+Jan 23 2010, 05:27 PM~16388013-->
> 
> 
> 
> View My Video SD STREET FAME
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> piece of shit put a motor in it
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DIPN714_@Jan 23 2010, 09:47 PM~16390125
> *looks good  too me;;who said it
> *


I SAID FUCK YOU


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by ben-dover_@Jan 23 2010, 09:55 PM~16390898
> *piece of shit put a motor in it
> I SAID FUCK YOU
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by ben-dover_@Jan 23 2010, 11:55 PM~16390898
> *piece of shit put a motor in it
> I SAID FUCK YOU
> *



HA YOU MUST HAVE 4 BATTS IN YOUR SHIT OR DRIVE A 84 HONDA!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: PULL UP AND PUT YOUR LIFE SAVINGS ON IT!! SUCKA.. :0 :0


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by ben-dover_@Jan 23 2010, 10:55 PM~16390898
> *piece of shit put a motor in it
> I SAID FUCK YOU
> *


go get a life cause u ain't no lowrider at all so get out of here


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:wow:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> :biggrin:
> [/quot
> 
> 
> 
> QUE ONDA JOEY WHERE U AT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> :biggrin:
> [/quot
> QUE ONDA JOEY WHERE U AT :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> at da house :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## laid back in a lac

was up fat boyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63




----------



## FloridaLowrider

up up and away!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS




----------



## JUST US

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714

won't stop caint stop


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Mar 2 2010, 01:33 PM~16773007
> *won't stop caint stop
> *


----------



## BigButta63

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Mar 2 2010, 03:33 PM~16773007
> *won't stop caint stop
> *


ITS CANT BIG HOMIE


----------



## old man lets hop




----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Mar 3 2010, 11:22 AM~16784249
> *
> *


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Mar 2 2010, 01:33 PM~16773007
> *won't stop caint stop
> *


----------



## kerncountyhopper

TTMFT FOR THE HOMIE HAPPY


----------



## beanerman

:biggrin:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:drama: :h5: :wave:


----------



## showandgo




----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 12 2010, 01:34 PM~16872273
> *
> *


was up big homie how you feeling!!! hope you get better and get back in the hopping game to berak of the muthafucken haters out there you know what i meen!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo

yeah thanks homie i got a few months before im back to work but hey its all good. be back out there with you guys soon enough


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 13 2010, 05:33 PM~16882481
> *yeah thanks homie i got a few months before im back to work but hey its all good. be back out there with you guys soon enough
> *


   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5:


----------



## Eddie-Money

:wave:


----------



## kerncountyhopper

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Mar 14 2010, 11:19 AM~16886792
> *    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


wat up happy


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Mar 16 2010, 07:44 AM~16905300
> *wat up happy
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## laid back in a lac

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Mar 14 2010, 10:24 AM~16886816
> *:wave:
> *


 uffin: uffin: :


----------



## [email protected]*khaters

keep doing you thing happy :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Mar 16 2010, 11:49 AM~16906720
> *uffin:  uffin:  :
> *


 :h5:


----------



## JOEMAN

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## beanerman

:biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714

IS TODD COMMING BACXK DOWN FOR SOME RE VINGE</span>


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Mar 17 2010, 02:07 PM~16918874
> *IS  TODD COMMING BACXK DOWN  FOR  SOME  RE VINGE</span>
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: hno: hno: hno: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Mar 17 2010, 09:07 PM~16922664
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  :nosad:  :nosad:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo

sup happy, looking good


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Mar 18 2010, 08:31 AM~16926036
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS




----------



## AzsMostHated




----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jun 9 2010, 09:49 AM~17737183
> *
> *


Fucking FATASS~!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## old man lets hop




----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Jun 9 2010, 01:48 PM~17739844
> *Fucking FATASS~!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :guns: :guns: :guns: :boink: :boink:


----------



## showandgo

:0


----------



## HOTSHOT956

GT TTT


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:wave:


----------



## LAC N NOTHING

was up happy yea bring something this year free food for you big dog dont trip i got you :biggrin:


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by LAC N NOTHING_@Jul 23 2010, 12:28 AM~18119437
> *was up happy  yea bring something this year free food for you big dog dont trip i got you :biggrin:
> *


IF YOU DO THAT THERES NOT GONNA BE FOOD FOR ENYONE ELSE!! :0 :0


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:biggrin:


----------



## showandgo

:biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jul 23 2010, 11:32 PM~18128277
> *IF YOU DO THAT THERES NOT GONNA BE FOOD FOR ENYONE ELSE!! :0  :0
> *


I AM GOING TO BREAK YOU OFF!!!!!!!


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Jan 13 2010, 09:02 AM~16276576
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 28 2010, 02:40 PM~18164896
> *I AM GOING TO BREAK YOU OFF!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I KNOW YOUR JUST HUNGRY YOU DONT NORMALLY TALK LIKE THAT!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 23 2010, 06:27 PM~16388013
> *View My Video SD STREET FAME
> *


 :0 PART 2 ALMOST DONE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## .TODD

GT TTT for happy


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

TTT


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Aug 5 2010, 09:33 AM~18235082
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


IS THIS THE MINI TRUCK PAGE!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jul 30 2010, 09:49 PM~18191209
> *:0  PART 2 ALMOST DONE!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Sep 16 2010, 08:30 AM~18582356
> *:0  :0
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE

happy is black magic killer ready?


----------



## king of g body's

hno:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

bout time it got bumped :ninja:


----------



## king of g body's

was up big m


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

king of g body's said:


> was up big m


sup homie.. :h5:


----------



## MUFASA

king of g body's said:


> hno:


THAT U THUMBS :dunno:


----------



## king of g body's

:thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA

king of g body's said:


> :thumbsup:


:h5: I heard its almost ready hno:


----------



## king of g body's

:shh:hno::biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA

king of g body's said:


> :shh:hno::biggrin:


Im surprised ur not eatn ur popcorn :drama:


----------



## king of g body's

:drama::drama::drama:


----------



## MUFASA

king of g body's said:


> :drama::drama::drama:


Figures.......get some King Taco n im there !


----------



## king of g body's




----------



## WEST COVINA'S G

TTT

What's up Happy!!!


----------



## DIPN714

SO HAPPY ,S BACK OUT;;;WOW;;;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;;;


----------



## DIPN714

RIDIN FOR LIFE said:


> happy is black magic killer ready?


:drama:


----------



## king of g body's

ill be out in a few haters beware !!!!


----------



## ALTERED ONES

Q~VO HOMIE... CANT WAIT TO SEE WHAT YOU GOT.......


----------



## MUFASA

king of g body's said:


> ill be out in a few haters beware !!!!


Heard about some of them parts u picked up 

Imma have to stop by ur pad one of these days n check it out ! :werd:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

king of g body's said:


> ill be out in a few haters beware !!!!


:sprint:


----------



## B Town Fernie

Let us see


----------



## Hernan




----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED

GARCIA CUSTOMS said:


> :0 :0 :0 :guns: :guns: :guns: :boink: :boink:[/QUOTE. SUP HAPPY


----------



## king of g body's

:thumbsup:


----------



## king of g body's

que onda wuey te pierdes :run:


----------



## king of g body's

QUE ONDA HERNAN HOW YOU BEEN BIG DOG..


----------



## king of g body's

:drama:


----------



## MUFASA

Siempre tragando :facepalm:


----------



## king of g body's




----------



## king of g body's




----------



## king of g body's




----------



## king of g body's

COMING SOON!!! BACK IN BUISNESS!!! THIS IS FOR THE HATERS THAT SAID IM WASHED UP:finger::drama:


----------



## king of g body's

:drama::drama:


----------



## MalibuLou

Nice


----------



## ALTERED ONES

LOOKS GOOD BIG DOG CANT WAIT TELL IT HITS THE STREET .......


----------



## king of g body's

uffin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

king of g body's said:


> COMING SOON!!! BACK IN BUISNESS!!! THIS IS FOR THE HATERS THAT SAID IM WASHED UP:finger::drama:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

king of g body's said:


> uffin:


:h5:


----------



## king of g body's

:thumbsup:


THE REAL BIG M said:


> :h5:


----------



## king of g body's

:shh:


----------



## jayboy1

looking good bro...


----------



## DIPN714

:wave:


----------



## sg90rider

Was up gee looks clean like alwazys


----------



## king of g body's

:drama:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie

king of g body's said:


> View attachment 554395


CANT WAIT FOR THIS ONE!!!


----------



## king of g body's

:wave:


----------



## 87cutty530

Niceeeeeee


----------

